# Oggi è san valentino



## francoff (14 Febbraio 2017)

*Oggi è san valentino*

e alla radio ho ascoltato tante dediche da parte di persone sposate da tanti anni al/alla cogniuge....ma allora esistono i matrimoni felici....dove ci saranno sicuramente problemi e discussioni ma dove si cerca assieme di risolvere...


----------



## patroclo (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> e alla radio ho ascoltato tante dediche da parte di persone sposate da tanti anni al/alla cogniuge....ma allora esistono i matrimoni felici....dove ci saranno sicuramente problemi e discussioni ma dove si cerca assieme di risolvere...


....dicono.........bastasse una canzone o un mazzo di fiori..............ammetto di non aver mai provato con i diamanti



come stai?


----------



## mistral (14 Febbraio 2017)

Frequenti questo forum e rimani dell'opinione che ci siano tante coppie limpide in giro?
Bisognerebbe scremare l'apparenza dalla realtà,in ogni caso se l'amore vero esiste EVVIVA,evidentemente quando lo distribuivano noi pascolavamo gli unicorni.

Ciao Franco,come va?


----------



## ilnikko (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> e alla radio ho ascoltato tante dediche da parte di persone sposate da tanti anni al/alla cogniuge....*ma allora esistono i matrimoni felic*i....dove ci saranno sicuramente problemi e discussioni ma dove si cerca assieme di risolvere...


Io credo di si, ma comunque meno di quanti ne immaginiamo...


----------



## trilobita (14 Febbraio 2017)

Ciao,Franco,come stai?
Non ti chiedo come procede,perché da come hai esordito nel post,posso intuire....forza e coraggio


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> e alla radio ho ascoltato tante dediche da parte di persone sposate da tanti anni al/alla cogniuge....ma allora esistono i matrimoni felici....dove ci saranno sicuramente problemi e discussioni ma dove si cerca assieme di risolvere...


Ci sono certo...
Coraggio [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] e forza


----------



## insane (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> e alla radio ho ascoltato tante dediche da parte di persone sposate da tanti anni al/alla cogniuge....ma allora esistono i matrimoni felici....dove ci saranno sicuramente problemi e discussioni ma dove si cerca assieme di risolvere...


Ah, si, scommetto 5 euro che gran parte di questi felici sono cornuti ma ignari. Che non e' neanche male eh


----------



## Carola (14 Febbraio 2017)

Io credo di sì
Pochi bravi e fortunati 

Diffido però di dediche gesti eclatanti ecc che la mia amica ha fatto la torta al marito Un altro i fiori e poi sapeste ....

Comunque Si credo di sì che non sia tutto triste ..


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2017)

Ciao [MENTION=6943]leroluni[/MENTION] hai bloggato  il tuo messaggio quindi non lo trovo qui se magari lo puoi ripetere 
E benvenuto/a


----------



## Andrea Lila (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> e alla radio ho ascoltato tante dediche da parte di persone sposate da tanti anni al/alla cogniuge....ma allora esistono i matrimoni felici....dove ci saranno sicuramente problemi e discussioni ma dove si cerca assieme di risolvere...


Che esistano matrimoni felici per davvero da qualche parte è possibile, ma le dediche e i fiori e i regali sono cose estemporanee. Magari uno dei due è convinto di stare in un noi perfetto e si premura di attenervisi magari rimembrando la canzone delle canzoni della coppia in radio, poco sapendo che l'altro è anche dentro un altro "noi". Di una triSctezza unica. 

Oggi ho ricordato a mio marito che codesto è il nostro terzo San Valentino pulito. Nei precedenti due festeggiavo da sola e non lo sapevo. 

Anche se non mi hai mai risposto nè cagata di pezza, mi preme sapere come stai. Spero il meglio per te


----------



## stany (14 Febbraio 2017)

Ciao Franco.Giornata dal titolo amaro , questa.
L'ipocrisia e le falsità che ne derivano , come ben sappiamo, consentono all'essere umano ogni genere di bassezza ; son parecchi anni che non credo più a babbo natale ......Così come non credo che scambiarsi regali onorando una liturgia consumistica o  vivere delle vite apparentemente trasparenti , significhi condurre una relazione appagante e felice per i due.
Certo che riconosco anche che vi siano matrimoni felici; una rarità!


----------



## stany (14 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ciao Franco.Giornata dal titolo amaro , questa.
> L'ipocrisia e le falsità che ne derivano , come ben sappiamo, consentono all'essere umano ogni genere di bassezza ; son parecchi anni che non credo più a babbo natale ......Così come non credo che scambiarsi regali onorando una liturgia consumistica o  vivere delle vite apparentemente trasparenti , significhi condurre una relazione appagante e felice per i due.
> Certo che riconosco anche che vi siano matrimoni felici; una rarità!


Aggiungerei che mi basterebbe la tranquillità e come obiettivo: la serenità....La felicità è fuggevole è un momento di stacco dal quotidiano....uno stato di grazia, per definizione.
Invece non posso più aderire consapevolmente al "chi si accontenta gode", no,  non più!


----------



## francoff (14 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Che esistano matrimoni felici per davvero da qualche parte è possibile, ma le dediche e i fiori e i regali sono cose estemporanee. Magari uno dei due è convinto di stare in un noi perfetto e si premura di attenervisi magari rimembrando la canzone delle canzoni della coppia in radio, poco sapendo che l'altro è anche dentro un altro "noi". Di una triSctezza unica.
> 
> Oggi ho ricordato a mio marito che codesto è il nostro terzo San Valentino pulito. Nei precedenti due festeggiavo da sola e non lo sapevo.
> 
> Anche se non mi hai mai risposto nè cagata di pezza, mi preme sapere come stai. Spero il meglio per te



Scusa se ti ho dato questa impressione ma io ti ho sempre letta con piacere. Quando rispondevo magari non ti ho menzionata ma davo risposte amnicomprensive anche perchè vi ho visto partecipi veramente in tanti, non immaginavo e ringrazio te e tutti gli amici,..non certo perchè non mi interessava la tua opinione. Riguardo a come sto...sono bastonato, mi sento a pezzi e sono incazzato...


----------



## Andrea Lila (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Scusa se ti ho dato questa impressione ma io ti ho sempre letta con piacere. Quando rispondevo magari non ti ho menzionata ma davo risposte amnicomprensive anche perchè vi ho visto partecipi veramente in tanti, non immaginavo e ringrazio te e tutti gli amici,..non certo perchè non mi interessava la tua opinione. Riguardo a come sto...sono bastonato, mi sento a pezzi e sono incazzato...


Questo posto è fantastico anche se si preferirebbe non doverci arrivare mai.

Riuscite a dialogare?


----------



## stany (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Scusa se ti ho dato questa impressione ma io ti ho sempre letta con piacere. Quando rispondevo magari non ti ho menzionata ma davo risposte amnicomprensive anche perchè vi ho visto partecipi veramente in tanti, non immaginavo e ringrazio te e tutti gli amici,..non certo perchè non mi interessava la tua opinione. Riguardo a come sto...sono bastonato, mi sento a pezzi e sono incazzato...


Attento che l'incazzatura non perduri, prevalendo sulla volontà, non solo tua, di voler distaccarsi dal fatto.So che è  dura e lo sarà; ma questa è la vita. Ti devi sempre domandare se il non   vedere  più lei  al tuo fianco,sarebbe meno dura che il provarci, come stai facendo,  pur nei dubbi e difficoltà. Al netto dei figli (che comunque non son merci di scambio: la cosa riguarda te e lei).


----------



## francoff (14 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Questo posto è fantastico anche se si preferirebbe non doverci arrivare mai.
> 
> Riuscite a dialogare?



in questo momento sono abbastanza insofferente a lei...poi vedremo...mi ha proposto di andare da un terapista assieme ma non ne sento quel grande bisogno ora...forse , come mi ha suggerito una amica , avrei bisogno di un sostegno a me...la coppia verrà dopo


----------



## francoff (14 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Attento che l'incazzatura non perduri, prevalendo sulla volontà, non solo tua, di voler distaccarsi dal fatto.So che è  dura e lo sarà; ma questa è la vita. Ti devi sempre domandare se il non   vedere  più lei  al tuo fianco,sarebbe meno dura che il provarci, come stai facendo,  pur nei dubbi e difficoltà. Al netto dei figli (che comunque non son merci di scambio: la cosa riguarda te e lei).


  condivido tutto...ma è anche tutto molto prematuro...è appena successo , ho bisogno di tempo


----------



## Cuore infranto (14 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Attento che l'incazzatura non perduri, prevalendo sulla volontà, non solo tua, di voler distaccarsi dal fatto.So che è  dura e lo sarà; ma questa è la vita. Ti devi sempre domandare se il non   vedere  più lei  al tuo fianco,sarebbe meno dura che il provarci, come stai facendo,  pur nei dubbi e difficoltà. *Al netto dei figli* (che comunque non son merci di scambio: la cosa riguarda te e lei).


I figli non sono venuti al mondo da soli,questo mi ha fatto restare per provare,naturalmente parlo per me.
Prenditi tutto il tempo necessario e anche di più


----------



## ipazia (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> condivido tutto...ma è anche tutto molto prematuro...è appena successo , *ho bisogno di tempo*


non prenderne troppo...che è sempre troppo poco per aversi cura. 

Un amico mi aveva detto anni fa che in quel momento abbassare la mia rabbia e chiedere aiuto era forse il momento migliore. 
Il vaso era scoperchiato. Non avevo niente da perdere. Tanto valeva guardarci dentro. 

Era forse il momento per trovarci dentro qualcosa di buono per me...

Aveva ragione.


----------



## francoff (14 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> non prenderne troppo...che è sempre troppo poco per aversi cura.
> 
> Un amico mi aveva detto anni fa che in quel momento abbassare la mia rabbia e chiedere aiuto era forse il momento migliore.
> Il vaso era scoperchiato. Non avevo niente da perdere. Tanto valeva guardarci dentro.
> ...



infatti il prendermi tempo è per guardarmi dentro, ascoltarmi....fare una passeggiata sulle nostre colline con degli amici, andare nella casa che ho qui in collina e fare legna....sudare , indolenzirmi le braccia e poi mettermi davanti al caminetto con un gutturnio in mano e parlare con gli amici di sempre....cercare di stare bene e poi parlare con lei...ma prima voglio sentirmi bene.

lei deve essere parte del mio mondo ma non deve essere il mio mondo....solo così potrò affrontare il tutto...è come ricercare prima la mia dignità....non sto parlando di orgoglio ma di dignità


----------



## ipazia (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> infatti il prendermi tempo è per guardarmi dentro, ascoltarmi....fare una passeggiata sulle nostre colline con degli amici, andare nella casa che ho qui in collina e fare legna....sudare , indolenzirmi le braccia e poi mettermi davanti al caminetto con un gutturnio in mano e parlare con gli amici di sempre....cercare di stare bene e poi parlare con lei...ma prima voglio sentirmi bene.
> 
> lei deve essere parte del mio mondo ma non deve essere il mio mondo....solo così potrò affrontare il tutto


Bella la legna!!!

Adoro fare la legna. E' una di quelle situazioni in cui mi ritrovo col mio corpo. E lo sento. Che mi fa male. Che arriva vicino al suo limite. E provo a fare un passetto più in là. E poi mi godo la stufa accesa. Ed è MIA. 
E per certi versi la fiamma sono io. 

E mi coccolo, fra fatica e soddisfazione. Fra il dolore dei muscoli (sti cazzi, ogni volta ne trovo alcuni che non mi ricordavo di avere) e il piacere di averli usati sperimentando la loro forza e resistenza. 

...il dolore emotivo...funziona uguale. 
Dolore delle emozioni che ricorda la forza della vita che scorre dentro. 

Non lasciarne passare troppo di tempo...un po' come non aspetti che passi l'indolenzimento ai muscoli per finire di tagliare la legna e coprirla prima che piova e resti sotto l'acqua. 

Tanto sai che la poltrona davanti alla fiamma e il gutturnio sono lì. Niente e nessuno te li può portare via. 
(io sono di whisky...).

edit: è adesso che stai male, che la ferita è aperta e sanguinante che serve averne cura. Lasciarla cicatrizzare e poi riaprire e farla spurgare...te lo firmo, è un male che fa perdere tempo.


----------



## stany (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> infatti il prendermi tempo è per guardarmi dentro, ascoltarmi....fare una passeggiata sulle nostre colline con degli amici, andare nella casa che ho qui in collina e fare legna....sudare , indolenzirmi le braccia e poi mettermi davanti al caminetto con un gutturnio in mano e parlare con gli amici di sempre....cercare di stare bene e poi parlare con lei...ma prima voglio sentirmi bene.
> 
> lei deve essere parte del mio mondo ma non deve essere il mio mondo....solo così potrò affrontare il tutto...è come ricercare prima la mia dignità....non sto parlando di orgoglio ma di dignità


Perfetto....messa così mi pare la cosa giusta; del resto dimostra di voler provarci davvero: magari prima del percorso di coppia meglio quello individuale. Meglio sentirsi bene , in pace, e poi lavorarci ....Ma alla base se c'è amore, tutto sarà più semplice; lo dico a te ma dovrei dirlo a me, che me ne son già preso troppo di tempo.....


----------



## francoff (14 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bella la legna!!!
> 
> Adoro fare la legna. E' una di quelle situazioni in cui mi ritrovo col mio corpo. E lo sento. Che mi fa male. Che arriva vicino al suo limite. E provo a fare un passetto più in là. E poi mi godo la stufa accesa. Ed è MIA.
> E per certi versi la fiamma sono io.
> ...


io più da gutturnio e una briscola in 5....la preferisco a quella a 4


----------



## francoff (14 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Perfetto....messa così mi pare la cosa giusta; del resto dimostra di voler provarci davvero: magari prima del percorso di coppia meglio quello individuale. Meglio sentirsi bene , in pace, e poi lavorarci ....Ma alla base se c'è amore, tutto sarà più semplice; lo dico a te ma dovrei dirlo a me, che me ne son già preso troppo di tempo.....



se il prendere tempo ci fa stare bene perchè affrettare? è come affrettare la fine di un viaggio mentre in quel momento è il viaggio a piacerci


----------



## ipazia (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> io più da gutturnio e una briscola in 5....la preferisco a quella a 4


io con le carte una frana :carneval:

anche perchè quei momenti lì, della fatica che scorre addosso e dell'indolenzimento mi piacciono in solitudine...dopo una doccia bollente a far asciugare i capelli davanti alla fiamma...whisky e sigaretta...gatti e musica rilassante...

non sono molto sociale


----------



## Diletta (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> infatti il prendermi tempo è per guardarmi dentro, ascoltarmi....fare una passeggiata sulle nostre colline con degli amici, andare nella casa che ho qui in collina e fare legna....sudare , indolenzirmi le braccia e poi mettermi davanti al caminetto con un gutturnio in mano e parlare con gli amici di sempre....cercare di stare bene e poi parlare con lei...ma prima voglio sentirmi bene.
> 
> *lei deve essere parte del mio mondo ma non deve essere il mio mondo.*...solo così potrò affrontare il tutto...è come ricercare prima la mia dignità....non sto parlando di orgoglio ma di dignità




Caspita Franco, sei già messo molto bene col concetto che hai espresso.
Direi a metà dell'opera! 
Bravo bravo bravo!


----------



## MariLea (14 Febbraio 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ah, si, scommetto 5 euro che gran parte di questi felici sono cornuti ma ignari. Che non e' neanche male eh


Anche questa è una delle realtà e non tanto rara,

Comunque, come ogni anno, stasera ci saranno pure tanti amanti a festeggiare al ristorante...


----------



## trilobita (14 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caspita Franco, sei già messo molto bene col concetto che hai espresso.
> Direi a metà dell'opera!
> Bravo bravo bravo!


Direi che potrebbe essere la sua linea guida per uscire dal tunnel.
Unica stonatura,per me,è nel"Lei DEVE essere parte del mio mondo"....,dipende,ma questo è un discorso che riguarda solo loro due...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> se il prendere tempo ci fa stare bene perchè affrettare? è come affrettare la fine di un viaggio mentre in quel momento è il viaggio a piacerci


Non devi rendere conto a nessuno.


----------



## Divì (14 Febbraio 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bella la legna!!!
> 
> Adoro fare la legna. E' una di quelle situazioni in cui mi ritrovo col mio corpo. E lo sento. Che mi fa male. Che arriva vicino al suo limite. E provo a fare un passetto più in là. E poi mi godo la stufa accesa. Ed è MIA.
> E per certi versi la fiamma sono io.
> ...


Quoto tutto... in particolare l'edit. 

PS. Buono il gutturnio


----------



## ipazia (14 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto tutto... in particolare l'edit.
> 
> PS. Buono il gutturnio


eh..l'edit...ci ho sbattuto il naso per poterci mettere la firma :facepalm::carneval:

Riaprire ferite, dopo anni magari, e scavarci dentro....minchia che lavoro allucinante...
Ma capisco anche il voler ricominciare in fretta a stare bene. A riavere il controllo della propria vita. E' anche quella una urgenza.


----------



## Andrea Lila (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> in questo momento sono abbastanza insofferente a lei...poi vedremo...mi ha proposto di andare da un terapista assieme ma non ne sento quel grande bisogno ora...forse , come mi ha suggerito una amica , avrei bisogno di un sostegno a me...la coppia verrà dopo





francoff ha detto:


> infatti il prendermi tempo è per guardarmi dentro, ascoltarmi....fare una passeggiata sulle nostre colline con degli amici, andare nella casa che ho qui in collina e fare legna....sudare , indolenzirmi le braccia e poi mettermi davanti al caminetto con un gutturnio in mano e parlare con gli amici di sempre....cercare di stare bene e poi parlare con lei...ma prima voglio sentirmi bene.
> 
> lei deve essere parte del mio mondo ma non deve essere il mio mondo....solo così potrò affrontare il tutto...è come ricercare prima la mia dignità....non sto parlando di orgoglio ma di dignità





francoff ha detto:


> se il prendere tempo ci fa stare bene perchè affrettare? è come affrettare la fine di un viaggio mentre in quel momento è il viaggio a piacerci



Mi piace molto questa ricerca intorno a se stessi prima che con l'altro, dà l'idea di una centratura non completamente scardinata dagli eventi. E' assolutamente apprezzabile la proposta di lei circa il farsi supportare da qualcuno, per me significa che mantiene fede all'atteggiamento iniziale di onestà e che ha intrapreso quella strada perchè, al netto dell'errore, a voi tiene parecchio. Dev'essere però un'esigenza che parte anche da te per te, per voi, e se in questo momento hai bisogno di altro, di quello che hai descritto, va bene così. C'è un tempo per tutto, e lasciare che il recente passato si sedimenti prima di essere rivoltato non è affatto una cattiva idea. A suo tempo (sono una persona tradita) io proposi il terapeuta al marito che invece non ne sentiva l'esigenza ma ci sarebbe venuto se io avessi insistito. Sono andata da sola per un anno e mezzo, poi mi ha mollata  e me la sono vista per conto mio; ho ragionato per me con i mezzi che avevo a disposizione (anche a questo posto dovrei conferire un'onorificenza ), ho fatto anche qualche cazzata, ma mi sono ascoltata parecchio, forse come non avevo mai fatto prima e mi sono mossa esattamente come ho ritenuto opportuno fare, a dispetto di quanto potesse dire l'amica, la terapeuta o la sorella. E oggi dico che sono contenta di me. Mi piaci un sacco, forza :up:


----------



## francoff (14 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi piace molto questa ricerca intorno a se stessi prima che con l'altro, dà l'idea di una centratura non completamente scardinata dagli eventi. E' assolutamente apprezzabile la proposta di lei circa il farsi supportare da qualcuno, per me significa che mantiene fede all'atteggiamento iniziale di onestà e che ha intrapreso quella strada perchè, al netto dell'errore, a voi tiene parecchio. Dev'essere però un'esigenza che parte anche da te per te, per voi, e se in questo momento hai bisogno di altro, di quello che hai descritto, va bene così. C'è un tempo per tutto, e lasciare che il recente passato si sedimenti prima di essere rivoltato non è affatto una cattiva idea. A suo tempo (sono una persona tradita) io proposi il terapeuta al marito che invece non ne sentiva l'esigenza ma ci sarebbe venuto se io avessi insistito. Sono andata da sola per un anno e mezzo, poi mi ha mollata  e me la sono vista per conto mio; ho ragionato per me con i mezzi che avevo a disposizione (anche a questo posto dovrei conferire un'onorificenza ), ho fatto anche qualche cazzata, ma mi sono ascoltata parecchio, forse come non avevo mai fatto prima e mi sono mossa esattamente come ho ritenuto opportuno fare, a dispetto di quanto potesse dire l'amica, la terapeuta o la sorella. E oggi dico che sono contenta di me. Mi piaci un sacco, forza :up:


Non è che sono sempre così . Scrivere riflettere sono una cosa tutt altro e' il quotidiano. Poi a volte vuoi farti del male da solo e non sai perché ma ne sentì l esigenza


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è che sono sempre così . Scrivere riflettere sono una cosa tutt altro e' il quotidiano. Poi a volte vuoi farti del male da solo e non sai perché ma ne sentì l esigenza


In che senso farti male?


----------



## francoff (14 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Direi che potrebbe essere la sua linea guida per uscire dal tunnel.
> Unica stonatura,per me,è nel"Lei DEVE essere parte del mio mondo"....,dipende,ma questo è un discorso che riguarda solo loro due...


Hai ragione non " deve " ma "potrebbe"


----------



## francoff (14 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In che senso farti male?


Domenica siamo usciti assieme e sono voluto andare nella città vicina alla nostra passando proprio davanti ai giardini dove si sono salutati . Perché L ho fatto ? Non lo so ma volevo farlo


----------



## void (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Domenica siamo usciti assieme e sono voluto andare nella città vicina alla nostra passando proprio davanti ai giardini dove si sono salutati . Perché L ho fatto ? Non lo so ma volevo farlo


Ciao Franco. 
Forse lo hai fatto per vedere contemporaneamente le due Lei. Quella che avevi al fianco in quel momento e quella della panchina. Perché alla fine del percorso, se ci vorrai arrivare, dovrai riuscire a vedere una persona sola. Brutta, bella, cattiva o buona. O semplicemente umana, e diversa da prima.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Domenica siamo usciti assieme e sono voluto andare nella città vicina alla nostra passando proprio davanti ai giardini dove si sono salutati . Perché L ho fatto ? Non lo so ma volevo farlo


Ho capito.
È un modo per rendere reale qualcosa che emotivamente hai vissuto e hai compreso razionalmente, ma è ancora sentimentalmente inaccettabile.


----------



## francoff (14 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho capito.
> È un modo per rendere reale qualcosa che emotivamente hai vissuto e hai compreso razionalmente, ma è ancora sentimentalmente inaccettabile.


Non lo so . Volevo sentivo il bisogno di farlo . A lei non ho ancora detto di averla seguita e aver visto . Forse non glielo dirò mai .


----------



## Diletta (15 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non lo so . Volevo sentivo il bisogno di farlo . A lei non ho ancora detto di averla seguita e aver visto . Forse non glielo dirò mai .



Infatti io non glielo direi mai, oltretutto corri anche il rischio di spostare l'attenzione da ciò che è importante a ciò che è un dettaglio.


----------



## francoff (15 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Infatti io non glielo direi mai, oltretutto corri anche il rischio di spostare l'attenzione da ciò che è importante a ciò che è un dettaglio.


Infatti . Tanto non toglie od aggiunge nulla in concreto


----------



## Andrea Lila (15 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è che sono sempre così . Scrivere riflettere sono una cosa tutt altro e' il quotidiano. Poi a volte vuoi farti del male da solo e non sai perché ma ne sentì l esigenza



Ripercorrere fisicamente certi luoghi e mentalmente il periodo in cui non si sapeva nulla, magari nei minimi dettagli,  credo sia una specie di tentativo di riappropriazione di quanto sentiamo ci è stato tolto. Forse è necessario, anche farsi questo tipo di male, per iniziare a capirci qualcosa. Io me ne sono fatto tanto in questo senso, ho voluto sapere tutto tutto, anche se in certi posti non ancora ho voluto metterci piede. Dura un po', serve anche quello. E' come voler toccare il fondo della voragine nella quale si è stati catapultati a propria insaputa per capire di cosa si sta parlando al di là delle parole, per osservare le proprie razioni e quelle dell'altro; più elementi si mettono nel calderone e, anche se all'inizio è solo ulteriore confusione, più la visione d'insieme sarà articolata. Inconsciamente, forse, è un primo passo verso quel tipo di consapevolezza fondamentale per ritrovare la serenità.


----------



## trilobita (15 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Domenica siamo usciti assieme e sono voluto andare nella città vicina alla nostra passando proprio davanti ai giardini dove si sono salutati . Perché L ho fatto ? Non lo so ma volevo farlo


Hai visto una qualche reazione da parte sua,quando siete passati vicini alla panchina?


----------



## francoff (16 Febbraio 2017)

sta venendo fuori la rabbia , ieri sera litigata furiosa...ho litigato da solo perchè lei non è che abbia detto molto...molte lacrime ma poche parole da parte sua...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sta venendo fuori la rabbia , ieri sera litigata furiosa...ho litigato da solo perchè lei non è che abbia detto molto...molte lacrime ma poche parole da parte sua...


è  prevedibile che la rabbia esploda 
Devi anche buttarla fuori


----------



## iosolo (16 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sta venendo fuori la rabbia , ieri sera litigata furiosa...ho litigato da solo perchè lei non è che abbia detto molto...molte lacrime ma poche parole da parte sua...


Ciao Franco, 
anche a me è successo uguale. 
Ho passato credo i primi 20 giorni come in un limbo. Ma stavo solo caricando la molla... tutta la rabbia poi è defluita così come doveva fare. 
E ne ho ancora tanta dentro, mista a dolore e altri milioni di sentimenti confusi. 

La strada è lunga. Pensa soprattutto a te.


----------



## francoff (16 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao Franco,
> anche a me è successo uguale.
> Ho passato credo i primi 20 giorni come in un limbo. Ma stavo solo caricando la molla... tutta la rabbia poi è defluita così come doveva fare.
> E ne ho ancora tanta dentro, mista a dolore e altri milioni di sentimenti confusi.
> ...


Mi stupisco per come ci sono andato giù pesante e questo mi fa sentire un po' alleggerito


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao Franco,
> anche a me è successo uguale.
> Ho passato credo i primi 20 giorni come in un limbo. Ma stavo solo caricando la molla... tutta la rabbia poi è defluita così come doveva fare.
> E ne ho ancora tanta dentro, mista a dolore e altri milioni di sentimenti confusi.
> ...


È  defluita nel senso che sei esplosa verso lui o per implosione ?


----------



## francoff (16 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> È  defluita nel senso che sei esplosa verso lui o per implosione ?



io sono esploso, tu invece?


----------



## iosolo (16 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> io sono esploso, tu invece?





Fiammetta ha detto:


> È  defluita nel senso che sei esplosa verso lui o per implosione ?





francoff ha detto:


> Mi stupisco per come ci sono andato giù pesante e questo mi fa sentire un po' alleggerito


Sono esplosa, nel vero senso della parola. 

Lo chiamiamo il nostro punto "Zero". Gli ho detto di più e ancora di più. 
Da quello che mi dice lui la mia espressione la dice lunga su quanto mi facesse schifo. E mi faceva veramente schifo. 

Lo cacciai di casa e lui è andato via. 

Credo aver detto mille volte: Finalmente è finita... Finalmente è finita...

Ma ovviamente non era così... e sono ancora qui a cercare di mettere insieme i pezzi.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> io sono esploso, tu invece?


Io ho lasciato senza fare molto fuochi di artificio ma era un legame giovane ( pochi anni) no convivenza no figli 
Molto più semplice da gestire e voltare pagina


----------



## Cuore infranto (16 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> sta venendo fuori la rabbia , ieri sera litigata furiosa...ho litigato da solo perchè lei non è che abbia detto molto...molte lacrime ma poche parole da parte sua...


Succederà altre volte, stai attento ai bambini, anche se non sentono vedono e non fare il mio sbaglio se dovete litigare uscite, andate in macchina o altro, importante che siate da soli.


----------



## francoff (16 Febbraio 2017)

Certo bisogna stare attenti i figli non devono esserne coinvolti


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Mi stupisco per come ci sono andato giù pesante e questo mi fa sentire un po' alleggerito


Anch'io ero sorpresa per quello che mi usciva dalla bocca: volgarità che neanche sapevo di conoscere e poter dire, roba da far accapponare la pelle. Ero sorpresa di me stessa e lui uguale. Piangeva e si vergognava. Ho urlato le peggio cose in casa, in macchina, nei locali perfino. Ecco, forse quelli è meglio evitarli per un po'. Noi andammo in un ristorantino di pesce ad una decina di giorni dalla scoperta e fu una pessima idea; iniziammo come se fossimo "normali", poi a me salì la scimmia non ricordo più per quale motivo, ma poteva essere anche il colore delle tende, e i toni inziarono ad alzarsi pianino pianino fino a culminare con un mio insulto con tanto di tovagliolo sbattuto in faccia, sedia scaraventata contro il tavolo nonchè porta del locale sbattuta. Una scena pietosa :facepalm:. Pioveva che Dio la mandava; girai per un po' sotto la pioggia cercando non farmi trovare, poi mi sedetti su un moscone in riva al mare in tempesta senza accorgermi che l'acqua mi arrivava alle ginocchia, tanto piangevo e singhiozzavo forte. Lui pensò bene di fotografarmi da dietro: magnifica foto che ancora conservo ma quel gesto se possibile scatenò ulteriormente la mia ira e quel pomeriggio davvero fu il punto zero. Sopravvissuti a quello che seguì, esausti, ricominciammo a confrontarci ad un livello superiore.


----------



## francoff (16 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anch'io ero sorpresa per quello che mi usciva dalla bocca: volgarità che neanche sapevo di conoscere e poter dire, roba da far accapponare la pelle. Ero sorpresa di me stessa e lui uguale. Piangeva e si vergognava. Ho urlato le peggio cose in casa, in macchina, nei locali perfino. Ecco, forse quelli è meglio evitarli per un po'. Noi andammo in un ristorantino di pesce ad una decina di giorni dalla scoperta e fu una pessima idea; iniziammo come se fossimo "normali", poi a me salì la scimmia non ricordo più per quale motivo, ma poteva essere anche il colore delle tende, e i toni inziarono ad alzarsi pianino pianino fino a culminare con un mio insulto con tanto di tovagliolo sbattuto in faccia, sedia scaraventata contro il tavolo nonchè porta del locale sbattuta. Una scena pietosa :facepalm:. Pioveva che Dio la mandava; girai per un po' sotto la pioggia cercando non farmi trovare, poi mi sedetti su un moscone in riva al mare in tempesta senza accorgermi che l'acqua mi arrivava alle ginocchia, tanto piangevo e singhiozzavo forte. Lui pensò bene di fotografarmi da dietro: magnifica foto che ancora conservo ma quel gesto se possibile scatenò ulteriormente la mia ira e quel pomeriggio davvero fu il punto zero. Sopravvissuti a quello che seguì, esausti, ricominciammo a confrontarci ad un livello superiore.


Non so se sia il nostro punto zero o andremo ancora più giù . Oggi mi ha telefonato e piangendo mi ha detto di aver veramente capito .


----------



## trilobita (16 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non so se sia il nostro punto zero o andremo ancora più giù . Oggi mi ha telefonato e piangendo mi ha detto di aver veramente capito .


Capito?cioè?


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non so se sia il nostro punto zero o andremo ancora più giù . Oggi mi ha telefonato e piangendo mi ha detto di aver veramente capito .


Cosa di preciso? Le conseguenze della sua leggerezza? Che non aveva realizzato quanto il prendere qualcosa per sè sia devastante per l'altro? Vederti soffrire le fa sicuramente molto male. Non ci si può fare nulla. C'è un decorso da affrontare con finale incognito; tanti passi avanti e molti indietro, momenti di stallo, cadute rovinose e sorrisi come lampi, il quotidiano che trita tutto e poi rivomita gli interi. Passare attraverso la sorpresa e il dolore di un tradimento è una storia particolare. Tieni duro e ascoltati e ascoltala sempre, saprai cosa fare.


----------



## mistral (16 Febbraio 2017)

Ti capiterà anche di pensare di essere psicopatico.Con momenti di calma razionale e altri di puro delirio.
A distanza di anni posso dirti che a volte basta un particolare insignificante e puoi venire risucchiato per un attimo nel vortice specie se sono rimasti dei dubbi,se volete provarci lei deve essere sincera in tutto e raccontarti ciò che ritieni di aver bisogno di  sapere.Puo essere molto più devastante scoprire qualche particolare pesante anche a distanza di mesi e mesi che non la scoperta a botta calda.
Dopo due anni ,per caso scopro delle mail di lei sulla posta aziendale .Era almeno da due anni prima che iniziasse la loro storia che lei cercava in ogni modo di coinvolgerlo sugli aspetti privati e intimi della  sua vita ,voleva raccontarsi,sapere ,aveva sempre qualche "problemone" da risolvere per il quale serviva il suo aiuto.E lui a concedergli sempre più spazio..Capire che il treno se lo era visto arrivare addosso con largo anticipo e aveva giocato al gatto e il topo  credendo di poter mantenere il controllo mentre in prima battuta giocava sul fatto che non si aspettava che lei gli "saltasse addosso"mi ha fatta andare il sangue al cervello ,con scene violente mai avute nemmeno al momento della scoperta.
Se avesse incluso nel racconto quei precedenti ,sarebbe stata semplicemente un'altra cosa da elaborare.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

*Scusate*

Domanda generica: ma perché?
Perché soffrire tanto per tenersi qualcuno per il quale proviamo disgusto e ci ha fatto tanto male?


----------



## Cuore infranto (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Domanda generica: ma perché?
> Perché soffrire tanto per tenersi qualcuno per il quale proviamo disgusto e ci ha fatto tanto male?


Rispondimi te, io non riesco a capirlo


----------



## francoff (17 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Cosa di preciso? Le conseguenze della sua leggerezza? Che non aveva realizzato quanto il prendere qualcosa per sè sia devastante per l'altro? Vederti soffrire le fa sicuramente molto male. Non ci si può fare nulla. C'è un decorso da affrontare con finale incognito; tanti passi avanti e molti indietro, momenti di stallo, cadute rovinose e sorrisi come lampi, il quotidiano che trita tutto e poi rivomita gli interi. Passare attraverso la sorpresa e il dolore di un tradimento è una storia particolare. Tieni duro e ascoltati e ascoltala sempre, saprai cosa fare.


Esattamente. Lei mi conosce , sa come sono. Vedermi così furiosamente senza freni, una furiosità data dalla devastazione che ho dentro le ha fatto capire fino in fondo il male che mi ha fatto. E poi , ci sono arrivato anche io, porgerle domande umilianti per lei rispondermi ma soprattutto per me farle....il domandarle se lo faceva venire dentro, visto che prende la pillola, o sui rapporti orali....cose umilianti per lei ma per me ancora di più....la mia donna , il mio amore con in bocca il cazzo di un altro! ( scusate i termini scurrili)....ma i flash di loro non mi abbandonano. A parte il raptus dell' altro giorno....ora a mente fredda mi fa repulsione anche vederla dare un bacio ai nostri figli....quella bocca spruzzata da quello...è schifo, è merda


----------



## ilnikko (17 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Esattamente. Lei mi conosce , sa come sono. Vedermi così furiosamente senza freni, una furiosità data dalla devastazione che ho dentro le ha fatto capire fino in fondo il male che mi ha fatto. E poi , ci sono arrivato anche io, porgerle domande umilianti per lei rispondermi ma soprattutto per me farle....il domandarle se lo faceva venire dentro, visto che prende la pillola, o sui rapporti orali....cose umilianti per lei ma per me ancora di più....la mia donna , il mio amore con in bocca il cazzo di un altro! ( scusate i termini scurrili)....ma i flash di loro non mi abbandonano. A parte il raptus dell' altro giorno....ora a mente fredda mi fa repulsione anche vederla dare un bacio ai nostri figli....quella bocca spruzzata da quello...è schifo, è merda


Ti capisco benissimo. Io dopo la scoperta,forse per una questione di istinto,quasi animalesca, facevo sesso con lei anche piu' volte al giorno, ora so' che era una cosa esclusivamente di "possesso". Col passare del tempo non sono piu' riuscito a toccarla,mi dava quasi fastidio, fino alla totale indifferenza. Ora, se tu sei intenzionato a riprovare mi auguro che non sia questo il tuo perscorso...c'è tanta gente che ha ricucito, ma conosco benissimo quelle sensazioni.


----------



## iosolo (17 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Esattamente. Lei mi conosce , sa come sono. Vedermi così furiosamente senza freni, una furiosità data dalla devastazione che ho dentro le ha fatto capire fino in fondo il male che mi ha fatto. E poi , ci sono arrivato anche io, porgerle domande umilianti per lei rispondermi ma soprattutto per me farle....il domandarle se lo faceva venire dentro, visto che prende la pillola, o sui rapporti orali....cose umilianti per lei ma per me ancora di più....la mia donna , il mio amore con in bocca il cazzo di un altro! ( scusate i termini scurrili)....ma i flash di loro non mi abbandonano. A parte il raptus dell' altro giorno....ora a mente fredda mi fa repulsione anche vederla dare un bacio ai nostri figli....quella bocca spruzzata da quello...è schifo, è merda


Passiamo tutti nella stessa merda. 
Non so che dirti Franco, solo che ti capisco. Le immagini non mi abbandonano mai. 
Nel mio percorso di vita tra l'altro, io e lui abbiamo conosciuto il sesso insieme. Era qualcosa di solo nostro... il sesso per me è lui, è farlo con lui. Logicamente per lui no. 

Sono come una bambina quando ci penso: farà paragoni ora che è con me?! hanno fatto cose che io nn fatto?! ha rimpianti?! Perchè con un altra e non con me... 

Quando ci penso e questi pensieri diventano troppo orribili da sopportare, mi dico sempre che è come se ci fossimo lasciati. Lui non mi amava e mi ha lasciato. 
Ha provato un altra. E' una sua ex. 
Ora ricomincia da noi ma le ex come in ogni relazione nuova devono restare fuori. 

Ok mi dico le cazzate... lo so ma altrimenti mica vivi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Rispondimi te, io non riesco a capirlo


Per me perché è una forma di dipendenza oppure si attribuisce a quella relazione la definizione di noi.
Avete presente il meccanismo di quando si gioca a soldi (ma anche non a soldi) a carte a un gioco in cui ci si ritiene bravi? Se perdi rimani sconcertato. Puoi perdere anche dieci volte a fila, ma chiederai immancabilmente la rivincita. Mentre l'unico modo per SMETTERE di perdere, non vincere, è smettere di giocare.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Esattamente. Lei mi conosce , sa come sono. Vedermi così furiosamente senza freni, una furiosità data dalla devastazione che ho dentro le ha fatto capire fino in fondo il male che mi ha fatto. E poi , ci sono arrivato anche io, porgerle domande umilianti per lei rispondermi ma soprattutto per me farle....il domandarle se lo faceva venire dentro, visto che prende la pillola, o sui rapporti orali....cose umilianti per lei ma per me ancora di più....la mia donna , il mio amore con in bocca il cazzo di un altro! ( scusate i termini scurrili)....ma i flash di loro non mi abbandonano. A parte il raptus dell' altro giorno....ora a mente fredda mi fa repulsione anche vederla dare un bacio ai nostri figli....quella bocca spruzzata da quello...è schifo, è merda


Lui o l'altro è uguale.
Se non accetti questo sei su una brutta china.
Le persone quando scopano fanno tutti le stesse cose.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Passiamo tutti nella stessa merda.
> Non so che dirti Franco, solo che ti capisco. Le immagini non mi abbandonano mai.
> Nel mio percorso di vita tra l'altro, io e lui abbiamo conosciuto il sesso insieme. Era qualcosa di solo nostro... il sesso per me è lui, è farlo con lui. Logicamente per lui no.
> 
> ...


Non è che per recuperare tu dovresti provare un altro?
Voglio dire che l'essere speciali è stato forse per te un elemento fondamentale della definizione di te come una donna speciale che (potrebbe esserci anche un'idea sporca del sesso che può essere nobilitato solo in determinate condizioni?) ora ha perso valore ai tuoi occhi come se il suo tradimento fosse stato essere tu violentata da un battaglione?
Forse vivere la normalità, la banalità del sesso potrebbe togliergli quel valore di sacro/tabù http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/tabu/ che sembra che tu gli abbia attribuito?


----------



## iosolo (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me perché è una forma di dipendenza oppure si attribuisce a quella relazione la definizione di noi.
> Avete presente il meccanismo di quando si gioca a soldi (ma anche non a soldi) a carte a un gioco in cui ci si ritiene bravi? Se perdi rimani sconcertato. Puoi perdere anche dieci volte a fila, ma chiederai immancabilmente la rivincita. Mentre l'unico modo per SMETTERE di perdere, non vincere, è smettere di giocare.


Oddio spero che non sia così! Ma chi lo sa... 

Credo che ogni tradito sia diviso in due dentro di se: uno che vuole rimanere e uno che vuole andare. 
Sarà che come diceva [MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION] vede due persone distinte, la nostra immagine del tradito che amiamo e con il quale vogliamo restare e quella che ci fa schifo. 
Più abbiamo amato, più quell'immagine è forte in noi, più le due figure si equiparano in egual misura. 

L'immagine è falsa, la realtà è ben diversa lo sappiamo, ma quell'immagine è così ancorata in noi, che fa parte di noi, lasciarla andare, perderla significa proprio perdere una parte di noi stessi. 
La lasciamo lì quell'immagine perchè non siamo ancora pronti a lasciarla andare. 
Il mio compagno poi con la sua volontà di recuperare alimenta questa mia immagine, lo vedo ancora e ancora che mi chiede di perdonarlo, che si fa schifo e che non si riconosce in quello che ha fatto, che lui non è così... e tu cuoi così tanto credere che sia vero, che ti chiedi perchè no?! 

Ti dico quello che ho capito io a un certo punto... ho capito che non volevo lasciarlo andare. Perchè? Non lo so bene nemmeno io, so solo che l'idea di stare senza di lui mi faceva più male di stare con lui. 
Quindi è impulso, è istinto e decidi di rimanere. 
Anche se ogni giorno mi dibatto con me stessa. 
E mi odio e mi amo nella stessa misura in cui amo e odio lui. 

Forse un giorno smetterà di fare così male e lo lascerò andare, ma per ora, cerco di resistere.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Oddio spero che non sia così! Ma chi lo sa...
> 
> Credo che ogni tradito sia diviso in due dentro di se: uno che vuole rimanere e uno che vuole andare.
> Sarà che come diceva @_void_ vede due persone distinte, la nostra immagine del tradito che amiamo e con il quale vogliamo restare e quella che ci fa schifo.
> ...


Ma come puoi volere che lui neghi se stesso?
Non ci sono parti, se non in caso di schizofrenia, siamo tutti interi!
Per te è integrabile o no quell'aspetto di lui o no?
Integrabile vuol dire che devi rivederlo alla luce di ciò che è stato, non ha fatto, non so se si coglie la differenza.
È come se tu l'avessi sempre visto in penombra. Adesso è alla luce e vedi rughe, cicatrici, capelli radi. Ti piace? Sì o no, senza mezze misure. Non potete, come stai chiedendo e lui si adegua, spegnere la luce e far finta che abbia la pelle perfetta e i capelli folti.


----------



## iosolo (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che per recuperare tu dovresti provare un altro?
> Voglio dire che l'essere speciali è stato forse per te un elemento fondamentale della definizione di te come una donna speciale che (potrebbe esserci anche un'idea sporca del sesso che può essere nobilitato solo in determinate condizioni?) ora ha perso valore ai tuoi occhi come se il suo tradimento fosse stato essere tu violentata da un battaglione?
> Forse vivere la normalità, la banalità del sesso potrebbe togliergli quel valore di sacro/tabù http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/tabu/ che sembra che tu gli abbia attribuito?


Depotenziare quello che ha fatto lui, facendolo diventare una normalità. 
Così di non avere più la visione di "mostro di firenze"?!


----------



## iosolo (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come puoi volere che lui neghi se stesso?
> Non ci sono parti, se non in caso di schizofrenia, siamo tutti interi!
> Per te è integrabile o no quell'aspetto di lui o no?
> Integrabile vuol dire che devi rivederlo alla luce di ciò che è stato, non ha fatto, non so se si coglie la differenza.
> È come se tu l'avessi sempre visto in penombra. Adesso è alla luce e vedi rughe, cicatrici, capelli radi. Ti piace? Sì o no, senza mezze misure. Non potete, come stai chiedendo e lui si adegua, spegnere la luce e far finta che abbia la pelle perfetta e i capelli folti.


Oh no, credimi ora lui è perfettamente alla luce. Lo vedo chiaramente. Ma ne vedo due... non una sola. 
So che il lavoro che devo fare è appunto vederli insieme i due... lui è anche quello. 

Ma no finora non ci sono ancora riuscita.
Ma sia io che lui abbiamo chiaro in mente che niente è più quello di prima. 
Nè lui, nè io.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Depotenziare quello che ha fatto lui, facendolo diventare una normalità.
> Così di non avere più la visione di "mostro di firenze"?!


Il tradimento è tradimento, ma è costituito dall'aver voluto un'altra persona, dalle menzogne, dalla trascuratezza, se c'è stata, non dalla contaminazione per un sesso sporco al contrario del nostro pulito.
Il sesso è sesso.


----------



## Cuore infranto (17 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Oddio spero che non sia così! Ma chi lo sa...
> 
> Credo che ogni tradito sia diviso in due dentro di se: uno che vuole rimanere e uno che vuole andare.
> Sarà che come diceva @_void_ vede due persone distinte, la nostra immagine del tradito che amiamo e con il quale vogliamo restare e quella che ci fa schifo.
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me perché è una forma di dipendenza oppure si attribuisce a quella relazione la definizione di noi.
> Avete presente il meccanismo di quando si gioca a soldi (ma anche non a soldi) a carte a un gioco in cui ci si ritiene bravi? Se perdi rimani sconcertato. Puoi perdere anche dieci volte a fila, ma chiederai immancabilmente la rivincita. Mentre l'unico modo per SMETTERE di perdere, non vincere, è smettere di giocare.



La risposta di Brunetta ..... forse è veritiera, ho provato a smettere ma non avevo fatto i conti con altri giocatori..... i figli


----------



## francoff (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui o l'altro è uguale.
> Se non accetti questo sei su una brutta china.
> Le persone quando scopano fanno tutti le stesse cose.



in che senso lui o l altro? quale altro? è già abbastanza affollato il mio matrimonio....riguardo che tutti facciamo le stesse cose lo sò solo che lei è / era (?) la mia donna la mia compagna la mia amante la mia confidente......etc etc....Quando la conobbi lei aveva avuto giustamente le sue esperienze ma la cosa non mi ha mai turbato....neppure quando è capitato di incontrare l ex....ma ora è diverso


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> La risposta di Brunetta ..... forse è veritiera


Ho tentato più volte di evidenziare quello che hai grassettato.
Quell'impulso io l'ho provato opposto (benedetto impulso!) ma è come quando si rischia di affogare si possono fare movimenti che salvano o che fanno sprofondare.
Non dico che la soluzione sia sempre lasciarsi, ma se non si ridimensiona il tradimento in tutti gli aspetti si affoga.
Non credo che sia giusto per nessuno stare insieme perché non si riesce a stare separati.
Un tradimento è UNA RELAZIONE.
L'amante è una PERSONA.
Tradire non è una nuotata in una fogna. Lo possono essere alcune modalità di trattamento al tradito, ma una relazione è una relazione.
Due persone che si incontrano, si conoscono, sono attratte e decidono di stare insieme, uguale a tutte le relazioni. Solo che ci sono altri che vengono traditi. È questo il punto. Non è in sé una cosa ripugnante la relazione.


----------



## Carola (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Domanda generica: ma perché?
> Perché soffrire tanto per tenersi qualcuno per il quale proviamo disgusto e ci ha fatto tanto male?


Perché fa paura terrorizza lasciare il certo X k i certo
la solitudine il non più - noi

Poi in realtà è tutto molto meno peggio 

Ma la maggior parte delle persone sta dove  sta anche se infelice punto 

si crea mille giustificaz alcune anche valide vedi figli problemi economici non dico mica di no
Ma più facile stare nella merda,  la propria,  che re -inventarsi secondo me 

Ho amiche e amici che seppur infelici e traditi o traditori proseguono da anni raccontandosene di ogni
E X un po' l'ho fatto io anche se non vivendo insieme  era più facile ...


----------



## danny (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lui o l'altro è uguale.
> Se non accetti questo sei su una brutta china.
> *Le persone quando scopano fanno tutti le stesse cose*.


No, e mi dispiace dirlo.
Ci si _adatta_ alla persona con cui si sta.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> La risposta di Brunetta ..... forse è veritiera, ho provato a smettere ma non avevo fatto i conti con altri giocatori..... i figli


Ma i figli non GIOCANO quella partita!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> in che senso lui o l altro? quale altro? è già abbastanza affollato il mio matrimonio....riguardo che tutti facciamo le stesse cose lo sò solo che lei è / era (?) la mia donna la mia compagna la mia amante la mia confidente......etc etc....Quando la conobbi lei aveva avuto giustamente le sue esperienze ma la cosa non mi ha mai turbato....neppure quando è capitato di incontrare l ex....ma ora è diverso


Parlavo di te in terza persona. Pardon.

Appunto! La questione è il tradimento non il sesso.


----------



## Carola (17 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> La risposta di Brunetta ..... forse è veritiera, ho provato a smettere ma non avevo fatto i conti con altri giocatori..... i figli


In che senso ?

Il non vivere più con loro io credo sia una motivazione valida X frenarsi
Non è facile X un padre che ci tiene 
Di nuovo da me non è mai stato così e Qsto ha aiutato ma tanto 

Andare via dalla propria casa X un padre credo sia devastante 
Però credo sia peggio vivere e crescere in certe atmosfere .


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No, e mi dispiace dirlo.
> Ci si _adatta_ alla persona con cui si sta.


Vabbè ma farlo alla missionaria o alla pecorina cosa cambia rispetto al tradimento?

Se un traditore portasse le prove che l'hanno fatto al buio, semi vestiti, solo alla missionaria il tradimento non sarebbe più tale?


----------



## danny (17 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Oddio spero che non sia così! Ma chi lo sa...
> 
> Credo che ogni tradito sia diviso in due dentro di se: uno che vuole rimanere e uno che vuole andare.
> Sarà che come diceva @_void_ vede due persone distinte, la nostra immagine del tradito che amiamo e con il quale vogliamo restare e quella che ci fa schifo.
> ...


Incredibilmente mia moglie non ha mai fatto questo percorso, e mi è mancato.
Ha sempre sostenuto il bisogno di quella relazione, il suo egoismo nel pretenderla  e il mio, secondo lei, moralismo nel condannarla, perché secondo lei io al suo posto mi sarei comportato allo stesso modo.
Ha sempre sostenuto una visione disincantata, spietata, fredda, amorale, di ciò che è accaduto, ma lucida.
Che cosa è meglio?
Noi che siamo stati traditi vorremmo la consolazione del pentimento altrui, l'illusione di aver ripreso il controllo della situazione, di trovarci di fronte all'ammissione di un errore, non a una persona che in fin dei conti si è fatta i fatti suoi, che ha voluto qualcosa che a noi, per la sola sfortuna di essere stato scoperto, ha fatto male, ma che lei ha voluto profondamente, consapevolmente, ha preteso.
E ripeto: cosa è meglio?
Ogni cosa ti lascia un vuoto.
Che sia costituito da una nuova illusione che crediamo possa riempirlo, o dall'amarezza dal realizzare che non abbiamo alcun controllo, alcuna certezza, alcuna possibilità di avere rapporti umani che non ci riservino, prima o poi, delusioni.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma farlo alla missionaria o alla pecorina cosa cambia rispetto al tradimento?
> 
> Se un traditore portasse le prove che l'hanno fatto al buio, semi vestiti, solo alla missionaria il tradimento non sarebbe più tale?


Non è l'atto in se ma le emozioni che si provano nel farlo e dette emozioni possono dare all'atto varianti mai fatte con il partner storico.


----------



## Carola (17 Febbraio 2017)

Ma sapete che mio ex marito non ha fatto assolutam questo percorso non mi ha mai chiesto nulla non ha dato segni di rabbia se non alla confessione che mi butto fuori casa la notte stessa poi non ha mai più accennato a nulla ma dico mai ed è mai..


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Esattamente. Lei mi conosce , sa come sono. Vedermi così furiosamente senza freni, una furiosità data dalla devastazione che ho dentro le ha fatto capire fino in fondo il male che mi ha fatto. E poi , ci sono arrivato anche io, porgerle domande umilianti per lei rispondermi ma soprattutto per me farle....il domandarle se lo faceva venire dentro, visto che prende la pillola, o sui rapporti orali....cose umilianti per lei ma per me ancora di più....la mia donna , il mio amore con in bocca il cazzo di un altro! ( scusate i termini scurrili)....ma i flash di loro non mi abbandonano. A parte il raptus dell' altro giorno....ora a mente fredda mi fa repulsione anche vederla dare un bacio ai nostri figli....quella bocca spruzzata da quello...è schifo, è merda


Forse negli uomini la componente fisica ha più peso che nelle donne; non che il sesso con un altra sia facilmente digeribile, ma per me, per esempio, l'idea non è nella top ten delle cose che mi hanno disturbata. Eventuali affettuosità dopo il sesso  mi infastidiscono  ancora di più, o l'aver comunicato con lei in momenti che avrebbero dovuto essere solo nostri o certe attenzioni che erano appannaggio esclusivo della coppia. È altro, che non una scopata, che a me ha devastato.

Comunque mentre scrivo, tra l'altro in condizioni non ottimali, forse per la prima volta ho formulato un pensiero di irreversibilità che non so se riesco a spiegare. Ho sempre pensato ad una cicatrice che col tempo va schiarendosi, ad una coppia nuova, più forte, che rinasce, all'Amore che tutto può, ma innamorarsi o reinnamorarsi di qualcuno che si sa per certo ha in sè una componente che ci fa schifo, comporta qualcosa di inedito che spaventa e libera allo stesso tempo. Si fracassa a terra, irrimediabilmente, una specie di capsula di protezione per far posto solo ad uno specchio che non riflette più l'insieme ma solo se stessi, anche se si ama, anche se si è in quel noi, e non è una brutta sensazione. È diverso.







iosolo ha detto:


> Passiamo tutti nella stessa merda.
> Non so che dirti Franco, solo che ti capisco. Le immagini non mi abbandonano mai.
> Nel mio percorso di vita tra l'altro, io e lui abbiamo conosciuto il sesso insieme. Era qualcosa di solo nostro... il sesso per me è lui, è farlo con lui. Logicamente per lui no.
> 
> ...



Ecco la versione femminile che si mette in discussione, che cerca escamotage per sopravvivere. Bella lei


----------



## PresidentLBJ (17 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ha sempre sostenuto il bisogno di quella relazione, il suo egoismo nel pretenderla  e il mio, secondo lei, moralismo nel condannarla, perché secondo lei io al suo posto mi sarei comportato allo stesso modo.
> Ha sempre sostenuto una visione disincantata, spietata, fredda, amorale, di ciò che è accaduto, ma lucida.


Bisogna vedere anche quele fosse il vostro background come coppia. Avevate mai affrontato l'argomento precedentemente?


----------



## danny (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè ma farlo alla missionaria o alla pecorina cosa cambia rispetto al tradimento?
> 
> Se un traditore portasse le prove che l'hanno fatto al buio, semi vestiti, solo alla missionaria il tradimento non sarebbe più tale?


Se una moglie, e faccio un esempio che non ha nulla di personale, da adepta del missionarya's karma in dimensione pluriennale e con sbadiglio annesso al posto della sigaretta post coito, con l'amante si trasforma in una rediviva Mae West, dedicandosi anima ma soprattutto corpo all'approfondimento di tutte le variazioni sul tema con improvvisazioni e armonie, non è più solo il tradimento a generare problemi, ma viene messa in discussione tutta la sfera sessuale del marito, che due domandine sul perché lui abbia saputo trarre solo sbadigli mentre l'altro ha generato istanti di astrazione carnale se le fa.
E queste due domandine possono mettere anche più in crisi del tradimento stesso.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non è l'atto in se ma le emozioni che si provano nel farlo e dette emozioni possono dare all'atto varianti mai fatte con il partner storico.


Attribuire le emozioni al sesso per "sporcarle" è il meccanismo che ritengo sbagliato.


----------



## danny (17 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Bisogna vedere anche quele fosse il vostro background come coppia. Avevate mai affrontato l'argomento precedentemente?


Più che affrontato, vissuto, ma in epoca giovanile, tanto da relegarlo all'immaturità di una fase di necessaria crescita.
Poi in anni di maggiore maturità, l'inaffidabilità era svanita, e entrambi ci eravamo trovati a progettare insieme, su convinzioni e valori che facevano ritenere credibile un patto di fedeltà.
Da parte mia credo che la fedeltà non sia innata, ma sia un prodotto culturale: si è fedeli perché si ritiene opportuno esserlo, per rispetto verso il partner, i figli, i valori condivisi.
Si può non esserlo perché in certe fasi della vita il rispetto verso gli altri diviene subordinato a una propria esigenza.
E io di questa esigenza non mi sono mai accorto.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se una moglie, e faccio un esempio che non ha nulla di personale, da adepta del missionarya's karma in dimensione pluriennale e con sbadiglio annesso al posto della sigaretta post coito, con l'amante si trasforma in una rediviva Mae West, dedicandosi anima ma soprattutto corpo all'approfondimento di tutte le variazioni sul tema con improvvisazioni e armonie, non è più solo il tradimento a generare problemi, ma viene messa in discussione tutta la sfera sessuale del marito, che due domandine sul perché lui abbia saputo trarre solo sbadigli mentre l'altro ha generato istanti di astrazione carnale se le fa.
> E queste due domandine possono mettere anche più in crisi del tradimento stesso.


Certo.
Uno cercherebbe la risposta dentro di sé. Ma quella è la risposta sbagliata.
Perché mai a me non piace nessuno e poi trovò uno che mi piace? Non è che gli altri sono repellenti. (Neanche fossi Sharon che ha la fila, tra l'altro). Dipende dalla persona che prova le cose non dall'altro. A me fa schifo il sushi, è colpa del sushi?


----------



## Cuore infranto (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma i figli non GIOCANO quella partita!


Per me è stata fondamentale la loro richiesta di rimanere, l'ho fatto per loro non per lei e questo mi fa ancora più male.


----------



## mistral (17 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Passiamo tutti nella stessa merda.
> Non so che dirti Franco, solo che ti capisco. Le immagini non mi abbandonano mai.
> Nel mio percorso di vita tra l'altro, io e lui abbiamo conosciuto il sesso insieme. Era qualcosa di solo nostro... il sesso per me è lui, è farlo con lui. Logicamente per lui no.
> 
> ...


Incredibile come tutti allo stesso modo cerchiamo di crearci un materasso che attutisca il colpo e le ossa rotte.
Ho passato la fase "facciamo finta che " ,perché la realtà la rifiutavo.
Mesi a scindere il bastardo che faceva sesso con me e con l'altra costringendomi ad una promiscuità a me schifosamente ignara,e il lui del prima e dell'adesso.
"quello",il bastardo cerco di relegarlo in un recinto ma a volte nella mia mente  scappa nel presente e mi lascia una nota di disagio.Piano,piano e con le dovute cautele riprenderò me stessa in toto a prescindere da lui.Prima devo stare bene io.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Per me è stata fondamentale la loro richiesta di rimanere, l'ho fatto per loro non per lei e questo mi fa ancora più male.


Ma tu da figlio vorresti assumerti la responsabilità delle scelte dei genitori?
Tu hai scaricato su di loro la responsabilità di scelte vostre.
La vostra responsabilità nei confronti dei figli è di restare punti di riferimento affettivo, non di stare insieme. Un figlio dice questo dicendo di non andare via. Su questo deve essere rassicurato. Ma non bisogna buttare ai figli la palla della decisione.


----------



## danny (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo.
> Uno cercherebbe la risposta dentro di sé. Ma quella è la risposta sbagliata.
> Perché mai a me non piace nessuno e poi trovò uno che mi piace? Non è che gli altri sono repellenti. (Neanche fossi Sharon che ha la fila, tra l'altro). Dipende dalla persona che prova le cose non dall'altro. A me fa schifo il sushi, *è colpa del sushi?*


No.
Ma è un ragionamento che non è immediato e spesso accade come hai scritto nella prima frase.
Si cercano le ragioni dentro sé.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Ma è un ragionamento che non è immediato e spesso accade come hai scritto nella prima frase.
> Si cercano le ragioni dentro sé.


Ma qui siamo in tanti e in fasi diverse per dare una mano a passare i vari guadi.


----------



## mistral (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che per recuperare tu dovresti provare un altro?
> Voglio dire che l'essere speciali è stato forse per te un elemento fondamentale della definizione di te come una donna speciale che (potrebbe esserci anche un'idea sporca del sesso che può essere nobilitato solo in determinate condizioni?) ora ha perso valore ai tuoi occhi come se il suo tradimento fosse stato essere tu violentata da un battaglione?
> Forse vivere la normalità, la banalità del sesso potrebbe togliergli quel valore di sacro/tabù http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/tabu/ che sembra che tu gli abbia attribuito?


Comunque credo anche io che quando vi sia questa immagine di sepolcro violato al pensiero che il nostro partner abbia fatto con altri ciò che legittimamente aveva fatto credere di essere una nostra esclusiva,per depotenziarlo potrebbe essere utile o,a volte  anche risolutivo portare tutto ad una dimensione meno idilliaca.Una bella o brutta scopata che riporti tutto nella dimensione terrena.
Forse la nuvola degli amanti ha altre componenti che sballano oltre al sesso che potrebbe non essere tutto sto splendore.Alla fine il sesso clandestino ,sbrigativo è scomodo ,potrebbe anche essere abbastanza schifoso .
Ho un'amica che ha desiderato per anni un uomo,se lo sognava in tutte le pose .Quando è riuscita a portarselo a letto ,il mito è crollato,era normale,scopava  come tutti e una volta finito l'attimo si tornava con i piedi per terra.
Poi nulla toglie che si possa trovare lo stallone da gran premio che ti fa scoprire cose che manco immaginavi ma rimane un caso,esattamente come nella vita alla luce del sole.Ecco Iosolo,se dovessi fare il,salto ti auguro di trovare almeno questo tipo di risarcimento


----------



## mistral (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho tentato più volte di evidenziare quello che hai grassettato.
> Quell'impulso io l'ho provato opposto (benedetto impulso!) ma è come quando si rischia di affogare si possono fare movimenti che salvano o che fanno sprofondare.
> Non dico che la soluzione sia sempre lasciarsi, ma se non si ridimensiona il tradimento in tutti gli aspetti si affoga.
> Non credo che sia giusto per nessuno stare insieme perché non si riesce a stare separati.
> ...


Su questo in parte dissento.
Una relazione normale nasce su basi differenti.Un tradimento nasce per prendersi bocconi egoistici ,difficilmente si è del tutto se stessi .Si tende a recitarsi al meglio per ottimizzare il poco tempo a disposizione.
Le basi di una relazione scopereccia  mordi e fuggi non sono esattamente quelle di una relazione nata con l'intento di costruire qualcosa di duraturo tanto è vero che da amanti da un giorno a settimana non è che ci si impegni più di tanto ad affrontare problematiche di coppia ,lo scopo è altro.


----------



## francoff (17 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Su questo in parte dissento.
> *Una relazione normale nasce su basi differenti*.Un tradimento nasce per prendersi bocconi egoistici ,difficilmente si è del tutto se stessi .Si tende a recitarsi al meglio per ottimizzare il poco tempo a disposizione.
> Le basi di una relazione scopereccia  mordi e fuggi non sono esattamente quelle di una relazione nata con l'intento di costruire qualcosa di duraturo* tanto è vero che da amanti da un giorno a settimana non è che ci si impegni più di tanto ad affrontare problematiche di coppia ,lo scopo è altro*.




condivido tutto quello che hai scritto


----------



## danny (17 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Su questo in parte dissento.
> Una relazione normale nasce su basi differenti.Un tradimento nasce per prendersi bocconi egoistici ,difficilmente si è del tutto se stessi .Si tende a recitarsi al meglio per ottimizzare il poco tempo a disposizione.
> Le basi di una relazione scopereccia  mordi e fuggi non sono esattamente quelle di una relazione nata con l'intento di costruire qualcosa di duraturo tanto è vero che da amanti da un giorno a settimana non è che ci si impegni più di tanto ad affrontare problematiche di coppia ,lo scopo è altro.


Il tradimento è la relazione di coppia sfrondata da tutte le necessità e le pesantezze conseguenti a una vita insieme.
E' la coppia "raffinata" contro quella "integrale".
Si prende solo la parte ludica, passionale, emozionale, sessuale.
E si è al meglio, forse proprio per questo.
All'amante non stiri le mutande e neppure racconti i tuoi problemi di lavoro.
In motel non devi far silenzio perché altrimenti i bambini sentono.
E non te lo vedi la mattina assonnato davanti a una tazza di tè.
L'amante è quell'illusione di libertà a cui ognuno di noi aspira e che non riusciamo mai a raggiungere.


----------



## Blaise53 (17 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento è la relazione di coppia sfrondata da tutte le necessità e le pesantezze conseguenti a una vita insieme.
> E' la coppia "raffinata" contro quella "integrale".
> Si prende solo la parte ludica, passionale, emozionale, sessuale.
> E si è al meglio, forse proprio per questo.
> ...


Quotone.


----------



## mistral (17 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Incredibilmente mia moglie non ha mai fatto questo percorso, e mi è mancato.
> Ha sempre sostenuto il bisogno di quella relazione, il suo egoismo nel pretenderla  e il mio, secondo lei, moralismo nel condannarla, perché secondo lei io al suo posto mi sarei comportato allo stesso modo.
> Ha sempre sostenuto una visione disincantata, spietata, fredda, amorale, di ciò che è accaduto, ma lucida.
> Che cosa è meglio?
> ...


Per continuare con il traditore è solo necessario prendere atto che voleva fare quello che ha fatto ,che ha agito  e lavorato per ottenerlo.
La differenza sta nelle somme che tira alla fine .Se rimame  dell'idea che il farlo sia stato cosa buona e giusta ,non ha senso che faccia un passo indietro per rientrare in ciò che gli andava stretto.Se rientrare è come tornare a casa in 50 mq ,al decimo piano senza ascensore dopo una crociera 5 stelle ai Caraibi ,prima o poi il richiamo delle le palme  si farà sentire.Se le somme portano al comprendere che è una porcata che lascia lerci principalmente se stessi allora rientrare nella coppia potrà essere visto come il benedetto ritorno a casa dopo un naufragio.Desiderare di naufragare nuovamente magari è meno attraente.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Per continuare con il traditore è solo necessario prendere atto che voleva fare quello che ha fatto ,che ha agito  e lavorato per ottenerlo.
> La differenza sta nelle somme che tira alla fine .Se rimame  dell'idea che il farlo sia stato cosa buona e giusta ,non ha senso che faccia un passo indietro per rientrare in ciò che gli andava stretto.Se rientrare è come tornare a casa in 50 mq ,al decimo piano senza ascensore dopo una crociera 5 stelle ai Caraibi ,prima o poi il richiamo delle le palme  si farà sentire.Se le somme portano al comprendere che è una porcata che lascia lerci principalmente se stessi allora rientrare nella coppia potrà essere visto come il benedetto ritorno a casa dopo un naufragio.Desiderare di naufragare nuovamente magari è meno attraente.


.
Ma dai 50 mq può non essere mai uscito e possano non essergli mai andati stretti


----------



## Cuore infranto (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu da figlio vorresti assumerti la responsabilità delle scelte dei genitori?
> Tu hai scaricato su di loro la responsabilità di scelte vostre.
> La vostra responsabilità nei confronti dei figli è di restare punti di riferimento affettivo, non di stare insieme. Un figlio dice questo dicendo di non andare via. Su questo deve essere rassicurato. Ma non bisogna buttare ai figli la palla della decisione.


Non ho scaricato la responsabilità a loro, la mia scelta l'avevo fatta, ma non sono riuscito a essere freddo (forse non ho le palle ) e insensibile ai loro pianti e altro.............. Avere tre figli aggrappati a te che ti chiedono di rimanere, credimi non è facile ...................


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento è tradimento, ma è costituito dall'aver voluto un'altra persona, dalle menzogne, dalla trascuratezza, se c'è stata, non dalla contaminazione per un sesso sporco al contrario del nostro pulito.
> *Il sesso è sesso*.


Un po' come dire "la vita è vita". Vero, ma molto generico e vago.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento è tradimento, ma è costituito dall'aver voluto un'altra persona, dalle menzogne, dalla trascuratezza, se c'è stata, non dalla contaminazione per un sesso sporco al contrario del nostro pulito.
> Il sesso è sesso.


.
Non credo sia così.
Pensa a quante donne non fanno cose con il marito per farlo con l'amante, idem per gli uomini
Per me un aggravante del tradimento


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Esattamente. Lei mi conosce , sa come sono. *Vedermi così furiosamente senza freni, una furiosità data dalla devastazione che ho dentro le ha fatto capire fino in fondo il male che mi ha fatto*. E poi , ci sono arrivato anche io, porgerle domande umilianti per lei rispondermi ma soprattutto per me farle....il domandarle se lo faceva venire dentro, visto che prende la pillola, o sui rapporti orali....cose umilianti per lei ma per me ancora di più....la mia donna , il mio amore con in bocca il cazzo di un altro! ( scusate i termini scurrili)....ma i flash di loro non mi abbandonano. A parte il raptus dell' altro giorno....ora a mente fredda mi fa repulsione anche vederla dare un bacio ai nostri figli....quella bocca spruzzata da quello...è schifo, è merda


Per chi tradisce, il tradimento costituisce una seconda realtà. Detto per inciso, è una delle sue principali attrattive: fa entrare in una dimensione immaginaria, nella quale il mondo e il desiderio collimano a perfezione come solo nell'immaginazione possono collimare. Forse si capisce meglio quel che intendo se si pensa alla seconda realtà che si produce nelle ideologie politiche messianiche, dove persone peraltro intelligenti e capacissime di decisioni razionali compiono atti terribili, disumanizzanti per chi li compie e per chi li subisce.
La scoperta del tradimento, la scoperta della realtà prima del tradimento, che è il dolore, l'orrore, la sconvolgimento del tradito con il quale si condivide la vita, sono lo scossone che fa uscire dalla realtà seconda. Si scopre che non è vero che il mondo e il desiderio collimano, non è vero che si può vivere nell'immaginario. Si scopre che la realtà seconda non funziona come la realtà prima, e che prima o poi entra in collisione con essa. Segue naufragio.


----------



## iosolo (17 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Per chi tradisce, il tradimento costituisce una seconda realtà. Detto per inciso, è una delle sue principali attrattive: fa entrare in una dimensione immaginaria, nella quale il mondo e il desiderio collimano a perfezione come solo nell'immaginazione possono collimare. Forse si capisce meglio quel che intendo se si pensa alla seconda realtà che si produce nelle ideologie politiche messianiche, dove persone peraltro intelligenti e capacissime di decisioni razionali compiono atti terribili, disumanizzanti per chi li compie e per chi li subisce.
> La scoperta del tradimento, la scoperta della realtà prima del tradimento, che è il dolore, l'orrore, la sconvolgimento del tradito con il quale si condivide la vita, sono lo scossone che fa uscire dalla realtà seconda. Si scopre che non è vero che il mondo e il desiderio collimano, non è vero che si può vivere nell'immaginario. Si scopre che la realtà seconda non funziona come la realtà prima, e che prima o poi entra in collisione con essa. Segue naufragio.


Quindi è vero anche loro sono schifati da loro stessi?
Perchè è qualcosa che io non riesco a capire. Lui ha mentito, ingannato per anni... come può svegliarsi solo ora?! 
Poi lo guardo mentre mi dice che vorrebbe scomparire, che si fa schifo ogni giorno che passa e sembra sincero... 

Ma ormai io nn mi ritengo più un giudice affidabile sulla sincerità.


----------



## danny (17 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma dai 50 mq può non essere mai uscito e possano non essergli mai andati stretti


Infatti, secondo me l'amante è l'appartamento delle vacanze.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non ho scaricato la responsabilità a loro, la mia scelta l'avevo fatta, ma non sono riuscito a essere freddo (forse non ho le palle ) e insensibile ai loro pianti e altro.............. Avere tre figli aggrappati a te che ti chiedono di rimanere, credimi non è facile ...................


Lo fanno anche per la PlayStation. Magari non cedi.
Il problema è cosa temono loro e cosa temi tu.
Ci sono padri che una volta usciti non si vedono più. Ma non è perché sono usciti, ma perché incapaci di gestire una relazione paterna fuori da quel perimetro fisico e ideale-simbolico.
È pieno di genitori che da quel perimetro non escono anche se dentro sono impegnati solo ad accontentare per ottenere amore. È c'è chi fuori da quel perimetro non sa gestire la relazione e assume il ruolo del dispensatore di divertimento fatto di happy meal e luna park.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non credo sia così.
> Pensa a quante donne non fanno cose con il marito per farlo con l'amante, idem per gli uomini
> Per me un aggravante del tradimento


Nella diversità non vedo sporco.
È sporco nella misura in cui viene valutato in questo modo da chi crede che esista lo sporco e vuole essere considerato pulito.


----------



## iosolo (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo fanno anche per la PlayStation. Magari non cedi.
> Il problema è cosa temono loro e cosa temi tu.
> Ci sono padri che una volta usciti non si vedono più. Ma non è perché sono usciti, ma perché incapaci di gestire una relazione paterna fuori da quel perimetro fisico e ideale-simbolico.
> È pieno di genitori che da quel perimetro non escono anche se dentro sono impegnati solo ad accontentare per ottenere amore. È c'è chi fuori da quel perimetro non sa gestire la relazione e assume il ruolo del dispensatore di divertimento fatto di happy meal e luna park.


Tu da madre, rinunceresti alla tua quotidianità con loro?
Io non lo farei. Credo che per un uomo è uguale. 

Io voglio vivere i miei figli non come educatore, ma come famiglia. Passare i pasti con loro e chiedergli che cosa hanno fatto a scuola, vedere il loro sguardo cambiare se si parla con un amichetta oppure poter vedere come giocano tra fratelli. Viverli, quanto posso e quanto loro stessi me lo permettono. 

Voglio essere lì se hanno un raffreddore e hanno bisogno di me anche solo per portagli il latte caldo, per scegliere insieme un film e vedere le loro espressioni mentre ci sono certe scene... 
Sono la mia famiglia. Voglio stare con loro più tempo possibile, nel miglior modo possibile. 

Vederli ogni 15 giorni è qualcosa che non vorrei mai fare.


----------



## mistral (17 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma dai 50 mq può non essere mai uscito e possano non essergli mai andati stretti


Un po' troppo comodo forse.
Se cerchi altro può sembrarti che i 50 mq non fossero nulla  di che.
Se nei 50 metri c'era  tutto ...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Tu da madre, rinunceresti alla tua quotidianità con loro?
> Io non lo farei. Credo che per un uomo è uguale.
> 
> Io voglio vivere i miei figli non come educatore, ma come famiglia. Passare i pasti con loro e chiedergli che cosa hanno fatto a scuola, vedere il loro sguardo cambiare se si parla con un amichetta oppure poter vedere come giocano tra fratelli. Viverli, quanto posso e quanto loro stessi me lo permettono.
> ...


Chi li vede ogni 15 giorni?
L'affidamento è generalmente condiviso.
Quando si è insieme Tutti e due tutti i giorni accompagnavano a scuola  e li riprendevano i figli insieme? Si alzano entrambi per fare il latte o la camomilla?
Da separati uno accompagna e l'altro riprende e sta insieme fino a cena .
Ci si organizza.


----------



## Homer (17 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Esattamente. Lei mi conosce , sa come sono. Vedermi così furiosamente senza freni, una furiosità data dalla devastazione che ho dentro le ha fatto capire fino in fondo il male che mi ha fatto. E poi , ci sono arrivato anche io, porgerle domande umilianti per lei rispondermi ma soprattutto per me farle*....il domandarle se lo faceva venire dentro, visto che prende la pillola, o sui rapporti orali....cose umilianti per lei ma per me ancora di più....la mia donna , il mio amore con in bocca il cazzo di un altro! *( scusate i termini scurrili)....ma i flash di loro non mi abbandonano. A parte il raptus dell' altro giorno....ora a mente fredda mi fa repulsione anche vederla dare un bacio ai nostri figli....quella bocca spruzzata da quello...è schifo, è merda


Stai tranquillo, sono normali e lecite le tue domande, che concordo, essere umilianti sia per le fa (soprattutto) sia per ci le riceve, ho fatto anche di peggio, poi con i mesi e gli anni quei film si affievoliscono e fanno sempre più meno male....


----------



## Homer (17 Febbraio 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Ti capisco benissimo. Io dopo la scoperta,forse per una questione di istinto,quasi animalesca, facevo sesso con lei anche piu' volte al giorno, ora so' che era una cosa esclusivamente di "possesso". Col passare del tempo non sono piu' riuscito a toccarla,mi dava quasi fastidio, fino alla totale indifferenza. Ora, se tu sei intenzionato a riprovare mi auguro che non sia questo il tuo perscorso...c'è tanta gente che ha ricucito, ma conosco benissimo quelle sensazioni.



+1


----------



## mistral (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi li vede ogni 15 giorni?
> L'affidamento è generalmente condiviso.
> Quando si è insieme Tutti e due tutti i giorni accompagnavano a scuola  e li riprendevano i figli insieme? Si alzano entrambi per fare il latte o la camomilla?
> Da separati uno accompagna e l'altro riprende e sta insieme fino a cena .
> Ci si organizza.


Tutto si può fare ,ma sostenere che essere genitori divorziati e peggio,essere quelli fuori casa non si può dire che sia uguale


----------



## iosolo (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi li vede ogni 15 giorni?
> L'affidamento è generalmente condiviso.
> Quando si è insieme Tutti e due tutti i giorni accompagnavano a scuola  e li riprendevano i figli insieme? Si alzano entrambi per fare il latte o la camomilla?
> Da separati uno accompagna e l'altro riprende e sta insieme fino a cena .
> Ci si organizza.


Forse io conosco storie di padri separati diverse dalle tua.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nella diversità non vedo sporco.
> È sporco nella misura in cui viene valutato in questo modo da chi crede che esista lo sporco e vuole essere considerato pulito.


Non ho capito


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi li vede ogni 15 giorni?
> L'affidamento è generalmente condiviso.
> Quando si è insieme Tutti e due tutti i giorni accompagnavano a scuola  e li riprendevano i figli insieme? Si alzano entrambi per fare il latte o la camomilla?
> Da separati uno accompagna e l'altro riprende e sta insieme fino a cena .
> Ci si organizza.


Se non puoi portarli e andarli a prendere (io e mio marito non lo facciamo, vanno con i mezzi) la sera è l'unico momento che hai per vederli. Spesso solo a cena perché poi a seconda dell'età escono. Separarti vuol dire vederli 1 sera su 5 è un weekend su due. Poi ci sono padri con lavori che consentono più tempo ma credo sia scontato che comunque li si veda meno di prima. La madre forse un pochino di più del padre. 
Dopodiché tutto si può fare e i figli di separati che conosco sono sereni visto che vedono i genitori sereni.
In situazioni di conflitto a casa la separazione é sicuramente meglio per loro


----------



## Piperita (17 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non puoi portarli e andarli a prendere (io e mio marito non lo facciamo, vanno con i mezzi) la sera è l'unico momento che hai per vederli. Spesso solo a cena perché poi a seconda dell'età escono. Separarti vuol dire vederli 1 sera su 5 è un weekend su due. Poi ci sono padri con lavori che consentono più tempo ma credo sia scontato che comunque li si veda meno di prima. La madre forse un pochino di più del padre.
> Dopodiché tutto si può fare e i figli di separati che conosco sono sereni visto che vedono i genitori sereni.
> In situazioni di conflitto a casa la separazione é sicuramente meglio per loro


Se la cosa può consolare, arrivati ai 18 li vedrete ogni due-tre mesi. All'inizio è dura, una ferita profonda, poi ci si abitua


----------



## danny (17 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Se la cosa può consolare, arrivati ai 18 li vedrete ogni due-tre mesi. All'inizio è dura, una ferita profonda, poi ci si abitua


Io ho smesso di vedere e sentire mio padre da 3 mesi.
Abbiamo litigato tirandoci fuori tutto quello che in questi anni ci è mancato vicendevolmente e improvvisamente ci siamo trovati estranei.
Non aver vissuto che pochi anni insieme ci ha impedito di godere di quell'intimità necessaria che conserva i rapporti negli anni.
A volte ho la sensazione, nella sua assenza, di essermi levato un peso di dosso: il dolore di una famiglia negata, il fallimento di un rapporto che è stato costruito senza le necessarie fondamenta.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Se la cosa può consolare, arrivati ai 18 li vedrete ogni due-tre mesi. All'inizio è dura, una ferita profonda, poi ci si abitua


.
Il mio ne ha 19 e in casa praticamente c'è per mangiare e dormire
Non sento questa ferita
In realtà so che lui non vede l'ora di essere indipendente economicamente da noi per farsi la sua vita e io ne sono felice
Mi piacerebbe che facesse esperienze all'estero per esempio cosa che al momento non lo interessa.


----------



## danny (17 Febbraio 2017)

Il tradimento ha avuto la sua componente in quest'esito.
Un padre che non ti vive accanto giorno dopo giorno, che non ti vede crescere, che non ti osserva ma si limita a fare il maestro di vita e a rappresentare se stesso nelle poche ore in cui gli è data la possibilità di vederti alla settimana, non può cogliere la tua sofferenza, non riesce a comprendere il tuo stato d'animo, e se non ha altri strumenti per comprendere gli individui, non fa che riferire tutto a se stesso, in una centralità che è la stessa di sempre, rimasta immutata dall'adolescenza, che non ha riconosciuto l'età adulta e l'età matura e i primi capelli bianchi di chi gli è figlio, che ha cristallizzato un rapporto che nella sua incompiutezza proseguiva senza capacità di mutamento, poiché i cambiamenti possono derivare solo dalla possibilità di avere esperienza e capacità di sentire, e possibilità di ascoltarsi, tutto il resto sono soprammobili destinati a prendere polvere.
E prima o poi a cadere.


----------



## Cuore infranto (17 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Se la cosa può consolare, arrivati ai 18 li vedrete ogni due-tre mesi. All'inizio è dura, una ferita profonda, poi ci si abitua


 La più piccola ha 12 anni, questa è la differenza, parlo per me ..............


----------



## stany (17 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non ho scaricato la responsabilità a loro, la mia scelta l'avevo fatta, ma non sono riuscito a essere freddo (forse non ho le palle ) e insensibile ai loro pianti e altro.............. Avere tre figli aggrappati a te che ti chiedono di rimanere, credimi non è facile ...................


Ti credo ....


----------



## stany (17 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti, secondo me l'amante è l'appartamento delle vacanze.


Bella  questa..


----------



## Carola (17 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento è la relazione di coppia sfrondata da tutte le necessità e le pesantezze conseguenti a una vita insieme.
> E' la coppia "raffinata" contro quella "integrale".
> Si prende solo la parte ludica, passionale, emozionale, sessuale.
> E si è al meglio, forse proprio per questo.
> ...


Forse si
Cacchio X me è tutto L opposto è con L amante che sto cercando di ritrovare quella routine di coppia Il calore ecc anche se ammetto il sessoX adesso è straordinario anzi meglio di quando era "nascosto "
Xme meglio del motel ma ovviamente abbiamo spazi anche se pochiChe poche coppie sposate di ritagliano ( errore forse )

Ma piu vi leggo è più mi rendo che il mio non era un matrimonio ...non era nulla ..non c era nulla da distruggere perché erano vite a se da sempre


----------



## Carola (17 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Non ho scaricato la responsabilità a loro, la mia scelta l'avevo fatta, ma non sono riuscito a essere freddo (forse non ho le palle ) e insensibile ai loro pianti e altro.............. Avere tre figli aggrappati a te che ti chiedono di rimanere, credimi non è facile ...................


Addirittura aggrappati??

Cavolo che brutto 

Alcuni amici che si sono separati hanno  gestito pianti dei figli e credo sia straziante ..
Mi domando  se sia normale che i miei non abbiamo fatto praticam una piega ...ma zero

Forse perché a loro non cambia nulla ?

Poi però crescono eh ragazzi ..e si faranno , giustamente ,le loro vite 

Comunque davanti a pusnto disperato facile non è ma credo che se uno è deciso e' deciso e stop


----------



## twinpeaks (17 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> *Quindi è vero anche loro sono schifati da loro stessi?*
> Perchè è qualcosa che io non riesco a capire. Lui ha mentito, ingannato per anni... come può svegliarsi solo ora?!
> Poi lo guardo mentre mi dice che vorrebbe scomparire, che si fa schifo ogni giorno che passa e sembra sincero...
> 
> Ma ormai io nn mi ritengo più un giudice affidabile sulla sincerità.


Naturalmente la sincerità varia caso per caso. E' però vero che è possibile, eccome se è possibile, che il traditore, una volta scoperto e confrontato con la realtà, si accorga di quel che ha provocato e se ne penta sinceramente e si morda le mani.


----------



## Piperita (17 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Il mio ne ha 19 e in casa praticamente c'è per mangiare e dormire
> Non sento questa ferita
> In realtà so che lui non vede l'ora di essere indipendente economicamente da noi per farsi la sua vita e io ne sono felice
> Mi piacerebbe che facesse esperienze all'estero per esempio cosa che al momento non lo interessa.


Credo sia stato il momento del taglio del cordone per me, che sono una mamma chioccia.


----------



## Piperita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> La più piccola ha 12 anni, questa è la differenza, parlo per me ..............


Non è piccolissima...tra qualche anno sarà lei a lasciare voi


----------



## Cuore infranto (17 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Addirittura aggrappati??
> 
> Cavolo che brutto
> 
> ...


E tieni presente che la più grande sa tutto, avevo già comunicato la mia scelta a mia moglie e in comune accordo, si fa per dire, avevamo deciso un'uscita soft




Piperita ha detto:


> Non è piccolissima...tra qualche anno sarà lei a lasciare voi


Questo è vero, ma è giusto che per colpe non loro devono star male ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se non puoi portarli e andarli a prendere (io e mio marito non lo facciamo, vanno con i mezzi) la sera è l'unico momento che hai per vederli. Spesso solo a cena perché poi a seconda dell'età escono. Separarti vuol dire vederli 1 sera su 5 è un weekend su due. Poi ci sono padri con lavori che consentono più tempo ma credo sia scontato che comunque li si veda meno di prima. La madre forse un pochino di più del padre.
> Dopodiché tutto si può fare e i figli di separati che conosco sono sereni visto che vedono i genitori sereni.
> In situazioni di conflitto a casa la separazione é sicuramente meglio per loro


Sono d'accordo. Conosco figli di separati che rincorrono a testa bassa l'idea di famiglia che non hanno più e figli di famiglie "unite" che anelano ad una separazione dei genitori perchè non tollerano di vederli discutere.  Parlo con entrambi e mi rendo conto che laddove non esiste più un nucleo sereno e armonioso gli adulti devono decidere la cosa migliore per se stessi che non significa fregarsene dei figli ma fare scelte sensate per tutto il gruppo. I miei figli, a distanza di 15 anni dal divorzio ancora pensano alla famiglia che saremmo potuti essere, ma io so di aver fatto la cosa giusta per la vita di tutti e anche se il loro dispiacere mi spezza il cuore mi assumo la responsabilità di madre che, conscia delle proprie responsabilità sceglie per tutti, finché sono piccoli. 



twinpeaks ha detto:


> Naturalmente la sincerità varia caso per caso. E' però vero che è possibile, eccome se è possibile, che il traditore, una volta scoperto e confrontato con la realtà, si accorga di quel che ha provocato e se ne penta sinceramente e si morda le mani.



Credo anch'io. Con lo sfumare della passione e dell'emozione dell'intrigo e la contemporanea visione improvvisa delle conseguenze tangibili della propria superficialità, se non si è delle bestie, ci si pente. È l'altro che fatica a capire l'inversione di marcia.


----------



## mistral (17 Febbraio 2017)

twinpeaks ha detto:


> Naturalmente la sincerità varia caso per caso. E' però vero che è possibile, eccome se è possibile, che il traditore, una volta scoperto e confrontato con la realtà, si accorga di quel che ha provocato e se ne penta sinceramente e si morda le mani.


Ho visto anche l'amara constatazione che il giochetto non era valso nemmeno il moccolo della candela e la venuta alla luce di una serie di atti non piacevolissimi ma dovuti alla situazione.
Non deve essere  bellissimo scoprire di aver investito di nascosto un milione di euro della famiglia ed essere finiti in rosso,magari pure senza più un tetto sulla testa.


----------



## Piperita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> E tieni presente che la più grande sa tutto, avevo già comunicato la mia scelta a mia moglie e in comune accordo, si fa per dire, avevamo deciso un'uscita soft
> 
> 
> 
> Questo è vero, ma è giusto che per colpe non loro devono star male ?


No, ma ci sono una sacco di cose ingiuste. 
Io farei quello che stai facendo tu e non me ne andrei, per i miei figli, del resto non mi fregherebbe nulla


----------



## mistral (17 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Conosco figli di separati che rincorrono a testa bassa l'idea di famiglia che non hanno più e figli di famiglie "unite" che anelano ad una separazione dei genitori perchè non tollerano di vederli discutere.  Parlo con entrambi e mi rendo conto che laddove non esiste più un nucleo sereno e armonioso gli adulti devono decidere la cosa migliore per se stessi che non significa fregarsene dei figli ma fare scelte sensate per tutto il gruppo. I miei figli, a distanza di 15 anni dal divorzio ancora pensano alla famiglia che saremmo potuti essere, ma io so di aver fatto la cosa giusta per la vita di tutti e anche se il loro dispiacere mi spezza il cuore mi assumo la responsabilità di madre che, conscia delle proprie responsabilità sceglie per tutti, finché sono piccoli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nel tuo caso la piccola beCstiola piangente ha comunque fatto uscire tuo marito con un briciolo di dignità.
La beCstiola di mio marito non gli ha concesso nemmeno questo.Non so se riesca ad avere qualche ricordo positivo da conservare perché possa dire che un briciolo ne sia valsa la pena.
 Era giustamente convinto che lei tenesse lo stesso comportamento rispettoso che lui teneva nei suoi riguardi ma è rimasto sgomento quando si è trovato di fronte una iena ostile ,rancorosa e assetata di vendetta,incapace di mascherare il disprezzo anche nell'ambito lavorativo.Immagino che anche questo finisca sul piatto della bilancia del pentimento.


----------



## iosolo (17 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Credo anch'io. Con lo sfumare della passione e dell'emozione dell'intrigo e la contemporanea visione improvvisa delle conseguenze tangibili della propria superficialità, se non si è delle bestie, ci si pente.* È l'altro che fatica a capire l'inversione di marcia.*


E' il mio dibattito quotidiano con lui. 

E comunque rimane il dubbio: si pente di essere stato scoperto o di aver cercato altro?! 
E' durata così tanto tempo per quanto riguarda il mio che non credo che lui si sia veramente pentito di averlo fatto... ne aveva bisogno... e qui che si fa una grande fatica. 

Che poi sia pentito di avermi fatto soffrire tanto, forse ci sta. Che ha visto la devastazione del nostro rapporto, ci sta. Che si senta fortunato ad avere ancora una famiglia ci sta... 

Ma quel bisogno di osare, è qualcosa che è suo e che mi fa male.


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Febbraio 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Nel tuo caso la piccola beCstiola piangente ha comunque fatto uscire tuo marito con un briciolo di dignità.
> La beCstiola di mio marito non gli ha concesso nemmeno questo.Non so se riesca ad avere qualche ricordo positivo da conservare perché possa dire che un briciolo ne sia valsa la pena.
> Era giustamente convinto che lei tenesse lo stesso comportamento rispettoso che lui teneva nei suoi riguardi ma è rimasto sgomento quando si è trovato di fronte una iena ostile ,rancorosa e assetata di vendetta,incapace di mascherare il disprezzo anche nell'ambito lavorativo.Immagino che anche questo finisca sul piatto della bilancia del pentimento.



La beSctiola di mio marito, essendo veramente tale, si è fatta calpestare in lungo e in largo; lui apparentemente è stato più dignitoso ma in fondo ha espresso una parte di sè "cattiva" di cui non potrei innamorarmi ex novo. L'integrità di cui parla Brunetta io ancora la ritrovo.
Nel tuo caso ancor più c'è da mangiarsi gomiti e polsi per essersi dati a frattaglie del genere. Non tanto come donna, ma come persona proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Forse io conosco storie di padri separati diverse dalle tua.


Tu sei la madre. 
Glieli negheresti?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Complicato.


----------



## iosolo (17 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La beSctiola di mio marito, essendo veramente tale, si è fatta calpestare in lungo e in largo; lui apparentemente è stato più dignitoso ma in fondo ha espresso una parte di sè "cattiva" di cui non potrei innamorarmi ex novo. L'integrità di cui parla Brunetta io ancora la ritrovo.
> Nel tuo caso ancor più c'è da mangiarsi gomiti e polsi per essersi dati a frattaglie del genere. Non tanto come donna, ma come persona proprio.


Il mio ha mentito in lungo e in largo. A me a lei... amici... così almeno non si fa torto a nessuno! 
Pensa quanti idioti esistono sulla terra!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il tradimento ha avuto la sua componente in quest'esito.
> Un padre che non ti vive accanto giorno dopo giorno, che non ti vede crescere, che non ti osserva ma si limita a fare il maestro di vita e a rappresentare se stesso nelle poche ore in cui gli è data la possibilità di vederti alla settimana, non può cogliere la tua sofferenza, non riesce a comprendere il tuo stato d'animo, e se non ha altri strumenti per comprendere gli individui, non fa che riferire tutto a se stesso, in una centralità che è la stessa di sempre, rimasta immutata dall'adolescenza, che non ha riconosciuto l'età adulta e l'età matura e i primi capelli bianchi di chi gli è figlio, che ha cristallizzato un rapporto che nella sua incompiutezza proseguiva senza capacità di mutamento, poiché i cambiamenti possono derivare solo dalla possibilità di avere esperienza e capacità di sentire, e possibilità di ascoltarsi, tutto il resto sono soprammobili destinati a prendere polvere.
> E prima o poi a cadere.


Ma questo è un problema strutturale di tuo padre non della separazione.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> La più piccola ha 12 anni, questa è la differenza, parlo per me ..............


La più piccola ha 12 anni e anche gli altri due erano aggrappati?!
Per me hai dato loro un potere è una responsabilità che non era giusto dargli.


----------



## iosolo (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei la madre.
> Glieli negheresti?


No, ma so che la loro quotidianità sarebbe completamente diversa. 
Sono piccolezze ma appena torna il più piccolo porta sempre un disegno... uno per me e uno per lui. Siamo la stessa faccia di una stessa medaglia. 
Siamo presenti continuamente tutti e due. Non so come spiegarmi meglio. 
Dal bagnetto, al momento del pigiama, al fare i compiti a casa, andare a vederlo a calcetto... 

Se io e lui ci separiamo sarà diverso. 

Se io fossi in mio marito non vorrei rinunciarvi e sinceramente nemmeno io voglio che loro passino dei weekend senza di me... magari con una compagna. 

E se il compagno fosse il mio?


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> E' il mio dibattito quotidiano con lui.
> 
> E comunque rimane il dubbio: si pente di essere stato scoperto o di aver cercato altro?!
> E' durata così tanto tempo per quanto riguarda il mio che non credo che lui si sia veramente pentito di averlo fatto... ne aveva bisogno... e qui che si fa una grande fatica.
> ...


Secondo me picchi di verità vengono fuori al cospetto della possibilità reale di perdere la famiglia. Finché il traditore capisce che comunque il tradito non schioderà  dalla coppia, si barcamenerà alla bell'e meglio; ogni volta che mio marito capiva che facevo sul serio quando gli comunicavo che non volevo più stare con lui, c'era uno scatto nel dialogo dettato dalla concreta realtà di assaggiare con mano gli effetti delle sue poesiole del buongiorno e delle telefonate rubate e delle bugie e dell'euforia che quell'emozione nuova di pacca che gli accelerava la velocità del.flusso del sangue nelle vene e tutto il resto cantando. Non se ne è mai andato; ha sempre detto che da  casa non sarebbe mai uscito, ma che io facevo sul serio lo sa.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> No, ma so che la loro quotidianità sarebbe completamente diversa.
> Sono piccolezze ma appena torna il più piccolo porta sempre un disegno... uno per me e uno per lui. Siamo la stessa faccia di una stessa medaglia.
> Siamo presenti continuamente tutti e due. Non so come spiegarmi meglio.
> Dal bagnetto, al momento del pigiama, al fare i compiti a casa, andare a vederlo a calcetto...
> ...


Forse siete troppo presenti.
Normalmente ci si divide un po' i compiti. È anche per far percepire due relazioni ai figli e non una relazione con una coppia simbiotica. Non mi sembra nemmeno molto utile per il processo di identificazione e separazione del bambino.
Parlatene con persone competenti.
C'è il rischio di accentuare questa vostra modalità come collante di coppia.


----------



## trilobita (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Complicato.


Più che complicato lo definirei "Macchinoso"


----------



## Cuore infranto (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La più piccola ha 12 anni e anche gli altri due erano aggrappati?!
> Per me hai dato loro un potere è una responsabilità che non era giusto dargli.


Sì tutti e tre, non penso di aver dato loro un potere, ma di aver dimostrato il bene che gli voglio.




Piperita ha detto:


> No, ma ci sono una sacco di cose ingiuste.





Piperita ha detto:


> Io farei quello che stai facendo tu e non me ne andrei, per i miei figli, del resto non mi fregherebbe nulla




Tanto meno di lei


----------



## Carola (17 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse siete troppo presenti.
> Normalmente ci si divide un po' i compiti. È anche per far percepire due relazioni ai figli e non una relazione con una coppia simbiotica. Non mi sembra nemmeno molto utile per il processo di identificazione e separazione del bambino.
> Parlatene con persone competenti.
> C'è il rischio di accentuare questa vostra modalità come collante di coppia.


Concordo anche se in effetti deve essere bella come atmosfera 
Io non L ho mai vissuta e non so bene cosa sia se non nei week end ma mi sarebbe piaciuta una quotidianità vera


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo è un problema strutturale di tuo padre non della separazione.


Anche la separazione è frutto di un problema strutturale dei miei genitori...
E probabilmente anche il matrimonio.
Ma l'avere due genitori fisicamente lontani da me e tra loro ha impedito la maturazione del ruolo parentale nel confronto e nel saper affrontare il distacco.
Pesa anche il non aver mai saputo pronunciare la parola 'papà'. O 'mamma', al momento in cui doveva essere fatto.
Alla fine ci si trova estranei a recitare un ruolo che è frustrante perché privo di effettiva realizzazione.


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2017)

Io come padre non mi sono mai pentito di non essermi separato al momento della scoperta del tradimento.
Ho goduto 4 anni di presenza costante di mia figlia. L'ho vista crescere e diventare grande e sviluppare una sua indipendenza. E stasera scherzando con lei e facendo lo scemo a tavola ho goduto del suo abbraccio e del suo ti voglio bene. 
E chi se ne frega di fronte alla sua felicità di quello a cui ho dovuto rinunciare ipoteticamente.
Mi basta vederla serena per riempire tutti i miei vuoti.
Il pinguino maschio cova da solo l'uovo senza mangiare per più di 100 giorni.
E senza lamentarsi del suo ruolo. 
Nella vita siamo destinati un po' tutti a vivere periodi in cui il nostro ruolo è più importante di noi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Anche la separazione è frutto di un problema strutturale dei miei genitori...
> E probabilmente anche il matrimonio.
> Ma l'avere due genitori fisicamente lontani da me e tra loro ha impedito la maturazione del ruolo parentale nel confronto e nel saper affrontare il distacco.
> Pesa anche il non aver mai saputo pronunciare la parola 'papà'. O 'mamma', al momento in cui doveva essere fatto.
> Alla fine ci si trova estranei a recitare un ruolo che è frustrante perché privo di effettiva realizzazione.


Ma appunto non è stato un problema la separazione. Non erano in grado.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io come padre non mi sono mai pentito di non essermi separato al momento della scoperta del tradimento.
> Ho goduto 4 anni di presenza costante di mia figlia. L'ho vista crescere e diventare grande e sviluppare una sua indipendenza. E stasera scherzando con lei e facendo lo scemo a tavola ho goduto del suo abbraccio e del suo ti voglio bene.
> E chi se ne frega di fronte alla sua felicità di quello a cui ho dovuto rinunciare ipoteticamente.
> Mi basta vederla serena per riempire tutti i miei vuoti.
> ...


La gioia che danno i figli è per me imparagonabile a qualsiasi cosa.
Ma non è che se tu avessi fatto una scelta diversa non l'avresti più vista.
Avresti continuato ad andare a prenderle, portarla ai corsi e parlarne ecc.
Poi hai fatto bene per molte altre ragioni.
Però il tuo caso non è esemplare. È solo il tuo.


----------



## stany (18 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io come padre non mi sono mai pentito di non essermi separato al momento della scoperta del tradimento.
> Ho goduto 4 anni di presenza costante di mia figlia. L'ho vista crescere e diventare grande e sviluppare una sua indipendenza. E stasera scherzando con lei e facendo lo scemo a tavola ho goduto del suo abbraccio e del suo ti voglio bene.
> E chi se ne frega di fronte alla sua felicità di quello a cui ho dovuto rinunciare ipoteticamente.
> Mi basta vederla serena per riempire tutti i miei vuoti.
> ...


Bello! Ma come vivi il rapporto con tua moglie ? Non conosco la tua storia; ti sacrifichi per tua figlia e ti fa onore,ma tu? Hai un'altra donna che compensa la carenza affettiva, che purtroppo si protrae dall'infanzia (pare di capire), oppure ti basti,e vivi solo per tua figlia?


----------



## Piperita (18 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io come padre non mi sono mai pentito di non essermi separato al momento della scoperta del tradimento.
> Ho goduto 4 anni di presenza costante di mia figlia. L'ho vista crescere e diventare grande e sviluppare una sua indipendenza. E stasera scherzando con lei e facendo lo scemo a tavola ho goduto del suo abbraccio e del suo ti voglio bene.
> E chi se ne frega di fronte alla sua felicità di quello a cui ho dovuto rinunciare ipoteticamente.
> Mi basta vederla serena per riempire tutti i miei vuoti.
> ...


Ok
Ma sai i figli prima o poi se ne vanno e si rimane soli.
Qualche mese fa, facevo questa riflessione. Ho sempre messo gli altri al primo posto, i miei figli, ma lentamente e come è giusto che sia, loro stanno prendendo il volo come gli uccellini, e io mi ritrovo spesso sola in casa. A volte mi pervade un senso di abbandono enorme. La cosa più grave è  ho trascurato me stessa e adesso che ho tempo per stare sola, mi ritrovo con una estranea, me stessa. A volte ci vado d'accordo, altre meno , il corpo si ribella e io non riesco a decifrare il motivo perché non ho mai imparato a farlo, a conoscermi.


----------



## Carola (18 Febbraio 2017)

Io credo si possa essere ottimi genitori senza immolarsi
Poi ripeto se pensate che il mio ex vede i figli tre gg al mese e qnd li ha riesce pure a ritagliarsi spazi X se  ..ecco così si esagera ovviamente 
Però tutto Qsto dire sto X i figli secondo me nasconde invece la paura di svoltare 
Che è doloroso faticoso e non nego X un uomo più difficile perché è colui che fisicam spesso si deve allontanare 
Il mio compagno vede il figlio tre gg a settimana e due week ha un buon rapporto con la ex moglie e ha un ottimo rappreso con il ragazzino ad es
Ci sono genitori stra presenti ma che come qualità peccano

Io ripeto immolaesi non credo sia la soluzione ma comprendo anche qsta scelta 
Te Kikko e molti altri io penso vi meritiate una vita appagante un affetto oltre l essere genitore 
I figli crescono più in fretta di ciò che si creda..e prendono il volo


----------



## ilnikko (18 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La gioia che danno i figli è per me imparagonabile a qualsiasi cosa.
> *Ma non è che se tu avessi fatto una scelta diversa non l'avresti più vista.
> Avresti continuato ad andare a prenderle, portarla ai corsi e parlarne ecc*.
> Poi hai fatto bene per molte altre ragioni.
> Però il tuo caso non è esemplare. È solo il tuo.


Giusto



stany ha detto:


> Bello! Ma come vivi il rapporto con tua moglie ? Non conosco la tua storia;* ti sacrifichi per tua figlia e ti fa onore,ma tu? Hai un'altra donna che compensa la carenza affettiva*, che purtroppo si protrae dall'infanzia (pare di capire),* oppure ti basti,e vivi solo per tua figlia*?


ari- giusto



Piperita ha detto:


> Ok
> Ma sai i figli prima o poi se ne vanno e si rimane soli.
> Qualche mese fa, facevo questa riflessione. Ho sempre messo gli altri al primo posto, i miei figli, ma lentamente e come è giusto che sia, loro stanno prendendo il volo come gli uccellini, e io mi ritrovo spesso sola in casa. A volte mi pervade un senso di abbandono enorme. La cosa più grave è * ho trascurato me stessa e adesso che ho tempo per stare sola, mi ritrovo con una estranea, me stessa*. A volte ci vado d'accordo, altre meno , il corpo si ribella e io non riesco a decifrare il motivo perché non ho mai imparato a farlo, a conoscermi.


ari-giusto



Carola ha detto:


> *Io credo si possa essere ottimi genitori senza immolarsi*
> Poi ripeto se pensate che il mio ex vede i figli tre gg al mese e qnd li ha riesce pure a ritagliarsi spazi X se  ..ecco così si esagera ovviamente
> Però tutto Qsto dire sto X i figli secondo me* nasconde invece la paura di svoltare *
> Che è doloroso faticoso e non nego X un uomo più difficile perché è colui che fisicam spesso si deve allontanare
> ...


ari-giusto

mi limito a quotare, tanto è scritto tutto qui.


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma appunto non è stato un problema la separazione. Non erano in grado.


Quanti non lo sono?
Quanti arrivano alla separazione con rancori inestinguibili dove a farne le spese sono i figli?
L'unico modo per separarsi serenamente è arrivarci con una relazione ormai spenta e una consensuale vista come una liberazione per entrambi. Passare per una giudiziale contro il volere del coniuge è già una pessima idea, soprattutto quando i figli sono ancora piccoli.


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Bello! Ma come vivi il rapporto con tua moglie ? Non conosco la tua storia; ti sacrifichi per tua figlia e ti fa onore,ma tu? Hai un'altra donna che compensa la carenza affettiva, che purtroppo si protrae dall'infanzia (pare di capire), oppure ti basti,e vivi solo per tua figlia?


Non vivo solo per mia figlia. Vivo per me, come ho sempre vissuto, cercando in ogni spazio e ruolo della mia vita di cogliere il meglio, con la consapevolezza che non vi è perfezione e soprattutto che non e' mai duratura e che la felicità è fatta di istanti brevi, non di periodi. 
Accetto la vita come viene, con il necessario fatalismo e con l'indispensabile noncuranza di chi sa che si tratta solo di fatti in successione. Sono felice quando osservo le persone a cui voglio bene star bene, e questo  mi fa comprendere di aver assolto al meglio il mio compito. Il cui fine ultimo non è la mia felicità, ma la soddisfazione di aver fatto le cose "bene", secondo i miei parametri. 
Detto questo, la mia storia in breve: sono insieme a una donna da quando lei aveva 17 anni, 29 anni fa. I primi anni da giovanissimi furono burrascosi per entrambi. Poi ci calmammo arrivando a sposarci. Quando nostra figlia aveva 6 anni mia moglie inizio' una storia extraconiugale che io scoprii quasi subito, ma che lei continuò di nascosto a portare avanti per un anno. Emersa nuovamente la faccenda, ci furono comprensibili situazioni di tensione. Io le proposi piu' volte una separazione che lei rifiutò. Per questioni economiche non mi fu possibile andare oltre anche perché potevo inoltrarmi solo in una giudiziale. Il suo amante nel frattempo premeva perché lei mi lasciasse per sposarla a sua volta. Lei rifiutò la proposta di andarsene con lui, che si sposò con un'altra un annetto dopo tutto questo, dopo aver lasciato la donna con cui conviveva. . Non ho avuto relazioni nel frattempo, anche se ho avuto un trasporto affettuoso con una amica che mi ha aiutato ad alleviare la situazione di sofferenza. 
Mia moglie ha qualche problema di instabilità psichica da un bel po' ed è ora finalmente in cura. 
Mi manca molto la componente sessuale, che è divenuta assente quando mia moglie è andata in crisi. Credo che anche i farmaci che prende inibiscano la libido. Dal punto di vista affettivo lei ora c'è ed è una compagna presente.
Certo, anch'io come tutti sogno una storia di passione sfrenata, ma poi mi ricordo che ho 50 anni, non 20. E che a quest'età può diventare molto pericolosa.


----------



## ologramma (18 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non vivo solo per mia figlia. Vivo per me, come ho sempre vissuto, cercando in ogni spazio e ruolo della mia vita di cogliere il meglio, con la consapevolezza che non vi è perfezione e soprattutto che non e' mai duratura e che la felicità è fatta di istanti brevi, non di periodi.
> Accetto la vita come viene, con il necessario fatalismo e con l'indispensabile noncuranza di chi sa che si tratta solo di fatti in successione. Sono felice quando osservo le persone a cui voglio bene star bene, e questo  mi fa comprendere di aver assolto al meglio il mio compito. Il cui fine ultimo non è la mia felicità, ma la soddisfazione di aver fatto le cose "bene", secondo i miei parametri.
> Detto questo, la mia storia in breve: sono insieme a una donna da quando lei aveva 17 anni, 29 anni fa. I primi anni da giovanissimi furono burrascosi per entrambi. Poi ci calmammo arrivando a sposarci. Quando nostra figlia aveva 6 anni mia moglie inizio' una storia extraconiugale che io scoprii quasi subito, ma che lei continuò di nascosto a portare avanti per un anno. Emersa nuovamente la faccenda, ci furono comprensibili situazioni di tensione. Io le proposi piu' volte una separazione che lei rifiutò. Per questioni economiche non mi fu possibile andare oltre anche perché potevo inoltrarmi solo in una giudiziale. Il suo amante nel frattempo premeva perché lei mi lasciasse per sposarla a sua volta. Lei rifiutò la proposta di andarsene con lui, che si sposò con un'altra un annetto dopo tutto questo. Non ho avuto relazioni nel frattempo, anche se ho avuto un trasporto affettuoso con una amica che mi ha aiutato ad alleviare la situazione di sofferenza.
> Mia moglie ha qualche problema di instabilità psichica da un bel po' ed è ora finalmente in cura.
> ...


.
apro il forum e ti leggo per primo , lo so che sei forte e se non lo sei ti auguro che la tua pazienza possa sopportare questo tuo grande , è poco , disagio .
Io dalla mia ho l'età ma tu come ho detto sempre alla nostra amica siete giovani  e quindi bisogna valutare , se non si risolve , l'ultima opportunità.


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> apro il forum e ti leggo per primo , lo so che sei forte e se non lo sei ti auguro che la tua pazienza possa sopportare questo tuo grande , è poco , disagio .
> Io dalla mia ho l'età ma tu come ho detto sempre alla nostra amica siete giovani  e quindi bisogna valutare , se non si risolve , l'ultima opportunità.


Il sesso è una componente importante nella vita di una persona. 
E se non ce l'hai più in casa, inevitabilmente prima o poi arrivi a trovarlo fuori.
Come è successo a tanti, qui.
Non ho mai escluso possa accadere, prima o poi.


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non vivo solo per mia figlia. Vivo per me, come ho sempre vissuto, cercando in ogni spazio e ruolo della mia vita di cogliere il meglio, con la consapevolezza che non vi è perfezione e soprattutto che non e' mai duratura e che la felicità è fatta di istanti brevi, non di periodi.
> Accetto la vita come viene, con il necessario fatalismo e con l'indispensabile noncuranza di chi sa che si tratta solo di fatti in successione. Sono felice quando osservo le persone a cui voglio bene star bene, e questo  mi fa comprendere di aver assolto al meglio il mio compito. Il cui fine ultimo non è la mia felicità, ma la soddisfazione di aver fatto le cose "bene", secondo i miei parametri.
> Detto questo, la mia storia in breve: sono insieme a una donna da quando lei aveva 17 anni, 29 anni fa. I primi anni da giovanissimi furono burrascosi per entrambi. Poi ci calmammo arrivando a sposarci. Quando nostra figlia aveva 6 anni mia moglie inizio' una storia extraconiugale che io scoprii quasi subito, ma che lei continuò di nascosto a portare avanti per un anno. Emersa nuovamente la faccenda, ci furono comprensibili situazioni di tensione. Io le proposi piu' volte una separazione che lei rifiutò. Per questioni economiche non mi fu possibile andare oltre anche perché potevo inoltrarmi solo in una giudiziale. Il suo amante nel frattempo premeva perché lei mi lasciasse per sposarla a sua volta. Lei rifiutò la proposta di andarsene con lui, che si sposò con un'altra un annetto dopo tutto questo, dopo aver lasciato la donna con cui conviveva. . Non ho avuto relazioni nel frattempo, anche se ho avuto un trasporto affettuoso con una amica che mi ha aiutato ad alleviare la situazione di sofferenza.
> Mia moglie ha qualche problema di instabilità psichica da un bel po' ed è ora finalmente in cura.
> ...




Danny, mi piaci un sacco


----------



## danny (18 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Danny, mi piaci un sacco


Grazie!


----------



## void (18 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non vivo solo per mia figlia. Vivo per me, come ho sempre vissuto, cercando in ogni spazio e ruolo della mia vita di cogliere il meglio, con la consapevolezza che non vi è perfezione e soprattutto che non e' mai duratura e che la felicità è fatta di istanti brevi, non di periodi.
> Accetto la vita come viene, con il necessario fatalismo e con l'indispensabile noncuranza di chi sa che si tratta solo di fatti in successione. Sono felice quando osservo le persone a cui voglio bene star bene, e questo  mi fa comprendere di aver assolto al meglio il mio compito. Il cui fine ultimo non è la mia felicità, ma la soddisfazione di aver fatto le cose "bene", secondo i miei parametri.
> Detto questo, la mia storia in breve: sono insieme a una donna da quando lei aveva 17 anni, 29 anni fa. I primi anni da giovanissimi furono burrascosi per entrambi. Poi ci calmammo arrivando a sposarci. Quando nostra figlia aveva 6 anni mia moglie inizio' una storia extraconiugale che io scoprii quasi subito, ma che lei continuò di nascosto a portare avanti per un anno. Emersa nuovamente la faccenda, ci furono comprensibili situazioni di tensione. Io le proposi piu' volte una separazione che lei rifiutò. Per questioni economiche non mi fu possibile andare oltre anche perché potevo inoltrarmi solo in una giudiziale. Il suo amante nel frattempo premeva perché lei mi lasciasse per sposarla a sua volta. Lei rifiutò la proposta di andarsene con lui, che si sposò con un'altra un annetto dopo tutto questo, dopo aver lasciato la donna con cui conviveva. . Non ho avuto relazioni nel frattempo, anche se ho avuto un trasporto affettuoso con una amica che mi ha aiutato ad alleviare la situazione di sofferenza.
> Mia moglie ha qualche problema di instabilità psichica da un bel po' ed è ora finalmente in cura.
> ...


Una volta in risposta ad un tuo post ho scritto che ti invidiavo, tu hai capito cosa intendevo ma hai scritto di non invidiarti.
Ma questo tuo post è veramente bello, forse uno dei più belli che ho mai letto in questo forum. E allora se, non vuoi essere invidiato , permettimi di ammirarti, per la serena consapevolezza che hai raggiunto, pur attraversando a nuoto il fiume del dolore. 
Io cerco quella tua consapevolezza da tempo, spero di uccidere i miei draghi, e un giorno, finalmente, di trovarla.
Ma leggerti mi rende un po' più sereno.
Grazie


----------



## stany (18 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non vivo solo per mia figlia. Vivo per me, come ho sempre vissuto, cercando in ogni spazio e ruolo della mia vita di cogliere il meglio, con la consapevolezza che non vi è perfezione e soprattutto che non e' mai duratura e che la felicità è fatta di istanti brevi, non di periodi.
> Accetto la vita come viene, con il necessario fatalismo e con l'indispensabile noncuranza di chi sa che si tratta solo di fatti in successione. Sono felice quando osservo le persone a cui voglio bene star bene, e questo  mi fa comprendere di aver assolto al meglio il mio compito. Il cui fine ultimo non è la mia felicità, ma la soddisfazione di aver fatto le cose "bene", secondo i miei parametri.
> Detto questo, la mia storia in breve: sono insieme a una donna da quando lei aveva 17 anni, 29 anni fa. I primi anni da giovanissimi furono burrascosi per entrambi. Poi ci calmammo arrivando a sposarci. Quando nostra figlia aveva 6 anni mia moglie inizio' una storia extraconiugale che io scoprii quasi subito, ma che lei continuò di nascosto a portare avanti per un anno. Emersa nuovamente la faccenda, ci furono comprensibili situazioni di tensione. Io le proposi piu' volte una separazione che lei rifiutò. Per questioni economiche non mi fu possibile andare oltre anche perché potevo inoltrarmi solo in una giudiziale. Il suo amante nel frattempo premeva perché lei mi lasciasse per sposarla a sua volta. Lei rifiutò la proposta di andarsene con lui, che si sposò con un'altra un annetto dopo tutto questo, dopo aver lasciato la donna con cui conviveva. . Non ho avuto relazioni nel frattempo, anche se ho avuto un trasporto affettuoso con una amica che mi ha aiutato ad alleviare la situazione di sofferenza.
> Mia moglie ha qualche problema di instabilità psichica da un bel po' ed è ora finalmente in cura.
> ...


Ah...grazie....io ho dieci anni più di te; certo anche la tua è una storia travagliala! Ho capito il tuo alto senso di responsabilità ed il raziocinio che ti contraddistinguono: complimenti, sei una bella persona (considerando anche la tua infanzia).


----------



## stany (18 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ah...grazie....io ho dieci anni più di te; certo anche la tua è una storia travagliala! Ho capito il tuo alto senso di responsabilità ed il raziocinio che ti contraddistinguono: complimenti, sei una bella persona (considerando anche la tua infanzia).


Danny...molto equilibrato... quasi ascetico. 
Spunto per riflettere...


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Danny...molto equilibrato... quasi ascetico.
> Spunto per riflettere...


Per essere come lui o che questo sia stata la conseguenza dei suoi guai?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Quanti non lo sono?
> Quanti arrivano alla separazione con rancori inestinguibili dove a farne le spese sono i figli?
> L'unico modo per separarsi serenamente è arrivarci con una relazione ormai spenta e una consensuale vista come una liberazione per entrambi. Passare per una giudiziale contro il volere del coniuge è già una pessima idea, soprattutto quando i figli sono ancora piccoli.


Ma quelli che arrivano alla giudiziale stando insieme sono tutti The e pasticcini?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Danny, mi piaci un sacco


Detto con quell'avatar è sospetto :carneval:


----------



## stany (18 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per essere come lui o che questo sia stata la conseguenza dei suoi guai?


Io credo che il suo atteggiamento sia la conseguenza dei suoi guai , non il contrario.....
Chiaro che chi si trovi in una situazione simile e voglia scegliere la strada che ha scelto lui, debba cercare in un comportamento simile...ripeto, se non si vuole chiudere; poi ci sono le varianti che richiedono ulteriore impegno (leggasi amante in itinere).


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io credo che il suo atteggiamento sia la conseguenza dei suoi guai , non il contrario.....
> Chiaro che chi si trovi in una situazione simile e voglia scegliere la strada che ha scelto lui, debba cercare in un comportamento simile...ripeto, se non si vuole chiudere; poi ci sono le varianti che richiedono ulteriore impegno (leggasi amante in itinere).


Ok. Mi fermo per non entrare nel merito della situazione di danny.


----------



## delfino curioso (18 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il sesso è una componente importante nella vita di una persona.
> E se non ce l'hai più in casa, inevitabilmente prima o poi arrivi a trovarlo fuori.
> Come è successo a tanti, qui.
> *Non ho mai escluso possa accadere, prima o poi*.


Ciao Danny, il problema e che tu non vorresti cercare altrove questo, non è nel tuo carattere.
Dopo tutto quello che hai "subito" e la tenacia con cui hai portato avanti il vs. rapporto pensavi che almeno quello non ti sarebbe stato negato.
E' dura e non è da tutti.


----------



## Frithurik (18 Febbraio 2017)

*Tutto bello scritto in precedenza*

Ma Franco?


----------



## francoff (18 Febbraio 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ma Franco?


Sono qui . Ho letto con interesse gli scambi di messaggi


----------



## Cuore infranto (18 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono qui . Ho letto con interesse gli scambi di messaggi


Ciao come va


----------



## francoff (18 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Ciao come va


Su e giù . Oggi lavora sino a sera ed e' un bene .


----------



## Cuore infranto (18 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Su e giù . Oggi lavora sino a sera ed e' un bene .


Differenza di qualche mese ma siamo nella stessa barca, importante non affondare


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sono qui . Ho letto con interesse gli scambi di messaggi



Ciao, c'è stato qualche passaggio in particolare che ti ha colpito?


----------



## francoff (18 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Ciao, c'è stato qualche passaggio in particolare che ti ha colpito?


Ho letto danny che si è raccontato .


----------



## Andrea Lila (18 Febbraio 2017)

*ot*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Detto con quell'avatar è sospetto :carneval:



In effetti è un culo che parla


----------



## Diletta (18 Febbraio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Passiamo tutti nella stessa merda.
> Non so che dirti Franco, solo che ti capisco. Le immagini non mi abbandonano mai.
> Nel mio percorso di vita tra l'altro,* io e lui abbiamo conosciuto il sesso insieme. Era qualcosa di solo nostro... il sesso per me è lui, è farlo con lui.* Logicamente per lui no.
> 
> ...



Penso che per chi ha avuto una storia come la tua e la mia, ovvero l'aver avuto un solo uomo, sia ancora più difficile.
Soprattutto prendere coscienza che, mentre per noi il sesso era farlo con loro e solo con loro, e ci andava benissimo così, per loro era un po' diverso.
Si deve quindi prendere atto che a loro l'esclusività andava un po' stretta...
Devi lavorare su questo punto e, come ti hanno detto altri, depotenziare il fattore sesso.

Io ci sono riuscita, ho capito che le persone possono avere delle curiosità in questo senso e avere quindi il desiderio di fare sesso con un altro/a, e anzi, a dirla tutta, è più normale così che il contrario.
I nostri compagni hanno avuto questa "esigenza", ma in tutta sincerità, non pensi che sia la normalità per chi, come anche loro, hanno incontrato troppo da giovani la loro compagna di vita?
Se mai, se proprio dobbiamo dirlo, siamo noi fuori dal coro e non loro.
Questo è ciò che la mente deve accettare, poi è ovvio che col cuore sia tutta altra questione.
Anche il mio cuore non ha mai accettato certe situazioni e continua ad essere ferito, ma metto davanti la ragione perché ho compreso.

Quanto al sentirti inadeguata...non ci pensare nemmeno e fai invece esercizio di autostima.
Io, su quello non ho mai avuto problemi: so benissimo com'è il sesso tra noi e so benissimo che a lui piace e tanto.
Anzi, addirittura sono contenta che abbia potuto fare dei confronti, anche a me non piace vincere facile!
E, sai che c'è?  Se si è fatto altre, buon per lui, che se le sia godute e stop.
Depotenzia il sesso, mia cara, lo so che è dura, ma si può fare e per noi donne è un po' più facile, come ha anche detto Andrea.

In sintesi, se tuo marito ha fatto quello che ha fatto vuol dire che aveva una grande mancanza.
Questa mancanza l'ha colmata.
Avresti preferito avere accanto un uomo represso e insoddisfatto, ma fedelissimo?
Uno che si portava dietro i suoi dubbi perché, se ha tradito con quelle modalità, vuol dire che qualche dubbio c'era a turbarlo?
O preferisci un uomo che è sicuro, nuovamente, di volere te e di amare te?


----------



## trilobita (18 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso che per chi ha avuto una storia come la tua e la mia, ovvero l'aver avuto un solo uomo, sia ancora più difficile.
> Soprattutto prendere coscienza che, mentre per noi il sesso era farlo con loro e solo con loro, e ci andava benissimo così, per loro era un po' diverso.
> Si deve quindi prendere atto che a loro l'esclusività andava un po' stretta...
> Devi lavorare su questo punto e, come ti hanno detto altri, depotenziare il fattore sesso.
> ...


Quindi,ora che hai "Depotenziato",nel caso in cui tuo marito avesse ancora in futuro mancanze da colmare,lo lasci fare,giusto?
D'altronde se  il comune sentire sentenzia che l'esclusività è una minchiata,mangi giustamente sta' minestra.....
Boh...io sono un minchione che ESIGE l'esclusività,se chi sta con me la pensa nello stesso modo,dov'è il problema?
Se lungo il cammin di nostra vita,cambiano le sue esigenze e le mie no,si cambia,no problem.
Lei può fare tre gang bang al giorno per il resto della sua vita,a me non dà alcun problema,ma lo fa in una sua vita in cui io,non ci sarò di sicuro...


----------



## Carola (18 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso che per chi ha avuto una storia come la tua e la mia, ovvero l'aver avuto un solo uomo, sia ancora più difficile.
> Soprattutto prendere coscienza che, mentre per noi il sesso era farlo con loro e solo con loro, e ci andava benissimo così, per loro era un po' diverso.
> Si deve quindi prendere atto che a loro l'esclusività andava un po' stretta...
> Devi lavorare su questo punto e, come ti hanno detto altri, depotenziare il fattore sesso.
> ...


Ma come fate a svalutarvi così ?
Io capisco tutto davvero ogni storia e storia a se e non critico chi perdona un tradimento ma a volte leggo cose che è un po come se vi avessero fatto il lavaggio del cervello (o se ve lo foste fatti da soli )
Era giusto fate esperienze i figli mi si aggrappano il monolocale no 
X me è solo perché alla fine male X male e il mio  e  lo conosco e non sono ancora al punto da dire basta anche X paure retaggi o semplicemente è la mia vita !
Avete deciso di continuare e va bene ma da lì a raccontarsi di preferire qsta persona qui di adesso ...bah

Io ho tradito e non mi perdonerei ad es.
E nemmeno mi darei dei Pat Pat ho tradito e in quel momento stavo così bene che non mi passava X anticamera di smettere
Ci pensavo ma poi continuavo
Tralasciando situazioni e situazioni che qualcuno è più comprensibile venga tradito e altri no X nulla zzxxchi tradisce è egoista sll ennesima potenza in quel momento sta bene e stop
Senza tanti giri di parole secondo me .


----------



## mistral (18 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La beSctiola di mio marito, essendo veramente tale, si è fatta calpestare in lungo e in largo; lui apparentemente è stato più dignitoso ma in fondo ha espresso una parte di sè "cattiva" di cui non potrei innamorarmi ex novo. L'integrità di cui parla Brunetta io ancora la ritrovo.
> Nel tuo caso ancor più c'è da mangiarsi gomiti e polsi per essersi dati a frattaglie del genere. Non tanto come donna, ma come persona proprio.


Mah trovarsi lui già mentitore con me per ovvie ragioni  ,a sua volta alle prese con una mentitrice ancora più spinta lo ha destabilizzato.Quando ha analizzato con chiarezza sono emerse delle incongruità madornali tra cosa lei desse a vedere e come realmente agiva anche alle spalle di lui.Cose che lui dopo si stupiva di non aver "visto".Diciamo che appare alquanto evidente che quella con il pelo per queste situazioni fosse decisamente più lei.Raccontava a mio marito di aver avuto una relazione /innamoramento con un suo datore di lavoro iniziata prima del matrimonio e continuata dopo.Una volta finita a distanza di anni aveva ancora le farfalle allo stomaco quando lo vedeva.Inoltre aveva una relazione alternante con quello che mi pare aver capito fosse un cliente dello studigni tre per due esami per malattie sessualmente trasmissibili ...e mio marito a domandarsi perché visto che li avevano fatti entrambi all'inizio della relazione (ma lei casualmente li aveva già ..)Per ammissione di mio marito,è una a cui piace molto sentirsi al centro dell'universo in cerca di continue conferme maschili.Insomma,espone la merce in saldo  tutto l'anno e si bea del fatto che tutti la vogliano ,mio marito compreso 
La cosa squallida è il raccontare all' amichetto della mezz'ora le cose intime riguardanti il marito condendole anche con la parola "schifo".Marito con il quale tutt'ora sono baci e mazzi di rose......:unhappy: per lui mi dispiace molto e a volte mi sento anche non a posto con la coscienza a non avergli detto tutto.Da un lato vorrei sapere se mio marito si porta in casa le amichette ,usano il mio bagno e viene offerto il mio letto.Dall'altra temo sarebbe una cosa che lo rovinerebbe a prescindere anche se la lasciasse e scappasse a mille kliometri.Da certe sensazioni purtroppo non si scappa solo con la distanza.


----------



## mistral (18 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi,ora che hai "Depotenziato",nel caso in cui tuo marito avesse ancora in futuro mancanze da colmare,lo lasci fare,giusto?
> D'altronde se  il comune sentire sentenzia che l'esclusività è una minchiata,mangi giustamente sta' minestra.....
> Boh...io sono un minchione che ESIGE l'esclusività,se chi sta con me la pensa nello stesso modo,dov'è il problema?
> Se lungo il cammin di nostra vita,cambiano le sue esigenze e le mie no,si cambia,no problem.
> Lei può fare tre gang bang al giorno per il resto della sua vita,a me non dà alcun problema,ma lo fa in una sua vita in cui io,non ci sarò di sicuro...


Diletta faceva un altro esempio.
Parla di coppie che nascono tra due adolescenti e proseguono per decenni.
A casa mia si dice che ciò che non si prova prima,lo si cerca dopo.Non è sempre così ma la curiosità di provare altro da ciò a cui sei abituato può   giocare brutti scherzi.
Tra amiche spesso si parla e ti assicuro che non sono solo gli uomini a voler provare altro.La tentazione esiste per tutti e non sempre si vuole o si riesce ad essere razionali e negarsi di soddisfarla.
Se poi scopri che a 40 anni vuoi testare tutte le razze di manici magari è il caso di fare un punto della situazione e prendere atto di aver vissuto nella  vita sbagliata per noi.


----------



## Cuore infranto (18 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma come fate a svalutarvi così ?
> Io capisco tutto davvero ogni storia e storia a se e non critico chi perdona un tradimento ma a volte leggo cose che è un po come se vi avessero fatto il lavaggio del cervello (o se ve lo foste fatti da soli )
> Era giusto fate esperienze i figli mi si aggrappano il monolocale no
> X me è solo perché alla fine male X male e il mio  e  lo conosco e non sono ancora al punto da dire basta anche X paure retaggi o semplicemente è la mia vita !
> ...


Quotone


----------



## stany (18 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Quindi,ora che hai "Depotenziato",nel caso in cui tuo marito avesse ancora in futuro mancanze da colmare,lo lasci fare,giusto?
> D'altronde se  il comune sentire sentenzia che l'esclusività è una minchiata,mangi giustamente sta' minestra.....
> Boh...io sono un minchione che ESIGE l'esclusività,se chi sta con me la pensa nello stesso modo,dov'è il problema?
> Se lungo il cammin di nostra vita,cambiano le sue esigenze e le mie no,si cambia,no problem.
> Lei può fare tre gang bang al giorno per il resto della sua vita,a me non dà alcun problema,ma lo fa in una sua vita in cui io,non ci sarò di sicuro...


Straquoto.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso che per chi ha avuto una storia come la tua e la mia, ovvero l'aver avuto un solo uomo, sia ancora più difficile.
> Soprattutto prendere coscienza che, mentre per noi il sesso era farlo con loro e solo con loro, e ci andava benissimo così, per loro era un po' diverso.
> Si deve quindi prendere atto che a loro l'esclusività andava un po' stretta...
> Devi lavorare su questo punto e, come ti hanno detto altri, depotenziare il fattore sesso.
> ...


Ma ti accorgi che sei partita dalle spiegazioni della nonna e lì sei tornata?
Sei semplicemente una moglie anni cinquanta che abbozza perché l'uomo ha le sue esigenze e ti bei del fatto che dopo aver provato le scartine torni dalla regina di cuori.


----------



## stany (18 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti accorgi che sei partita dalle spiegazioni della nonna e lì sei tornata?
> Sei semplicemente una moglie anni cinquanta che abbozza perché l'uomo ha le sue esigenze e ti bei del fatto che dopo aver provato le scartine torni dalla regina di cuori.


Non si può che condividere.


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso che per chi ha avuto una storia come la tua e la mia, ovvero l'aver avuto un solo uomo, sia ancora più difficile.
> Soprattutto prendere coscienza che, mentre per noi il sesso era farlo con loro e solo con loro, e ci andava benissimo così, per loro era un po' diverso.
> Si deve quindi prendere atto che a loro l'esclusività andava un po' stretta...
> Devi lavorare su questo punto e, come ti hanno detto altri, depotenziare il fattore sesso.
> ...


E tu? Cosa aspetti a provare?


----------



## Blaise53 (18 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma come fate a svalutarvi così ?
> Io capisco tutto davvero ogni storia e storia a se e non critico chi perdona un tradimento ma a volte leggo cose che è un po come se vi avessero fatto il lavaggio del cervello (o se ve lo foste fatti da soli )
> Era giusto fate esperienze i figli mi si aggrappano il monolocale no
> X me è solo perché alla fine male X male e il mio  e  lo conosco e non sono ancora al punto da dire basta anche X paure retaggi o semplicemente è la mia vita !
> ...


Tutto e il contrario di tutto. Metti in connessione, altrimenti le sinapsi vanno a vuoto, creando un potenziale anomalo e pericoloso .


----------



## Carola (18 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tutto e il contrario di tutto. Metti in connessione, altrimenti le sinapsi vanno a vuoto, creando un potenziale anomalo e pericoloso .


Tutto chiaro 
Senti non leggermi se non capisci 
Non mi piaci e non perché mi rispondi così 

non mi piaci  perché sei il classico modello di uomo anziano legato a concetti anni 50 tipo qualche personaggio del Film amici miei solo che non sei simpatico... Arrogante e presuntuoso e profondamente triste

Anche ologramma ha tradito potrebbe essere  mio padre ma ha tutt altro spessore 

risparmiami la risposta tanto non la leggerò non ho voglia di negatività 

Ti saluto caro


----------



## Carola (18 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ti accorgi che sei partita dalle spiegazioni della nonna e lì sei tornata?
> Sei semplicemente una moglie anni cinquanta che abbozza perché l'uomo ha le sue esigenze e ti bei del fatto che dopo aver provato le scartine torni dalla regina di cuori.


Si è vero

Ma anche diletta è legata a idee di matrimonio vecchio stampo Povera 
Potrebbe mettersi con blaise


----------



## Carola (18 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta non te la prendere ma io qnd ti leggo mi verrebbe da dirti ehi ehi ..siamo nel 2017 basta
Basta giustificare basta raccontarsi balle 

E X favore cerca di volerti più bene ognuno di noi è unico e merita di essere apprezzato amato desiderato 

E se si  invecchia insieme a maggior ragione si deve esigere il rispetto se no anche da soli si può stare 
non è obbligatorio restare insieme !!!!! E capire ogni "marachella" perché sembra si tratti di bimbi beccati con le dita nella marmellata 


La vita è fatta di tanti momenti e se si ricompone una coppia   deve essere poi una gioia stare  insieme !

Poi capisco ...anche mia mamma è rimasta un po turbata dalla mia separazione 
lei è del 51 ...ma non è moralista  né ipocrita e mi appoggia 


Io qnd ti leggo diletta mi verrebbe da abbracciarti e strattonarti un po sai ...


----------



## francoff (18 Febbraio 2017)

A chi è stato tradito. Vi da più dolore il sentirsi derubati di qualcosa che pensavamo nostro , emozioni sentimenti sesso , o vi da più dolore il senso di esclusione dalla loro vita ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A chi è stato tradito. Vi da più dolore il sentirsi derubati di qualcosa che pensavamo nostro , emozioni sentimenti sesso , o vi da più dolore il senso di esclusione dalla loro vita ?


essere esclusi dalla loro vita, il sesso e i sentimenti non sono più nostri semplicemente perché ci hanno sostituì/esclusi. Si diventa estranei


----------



## trilobita (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A chi è stato tradito. Vi da più dolore il sentirsi derubati di qualcosa che pensavamo nostro , emozioni sentimenti sesso , o vi da più dolore il senso di esclusione dalla loro vita ?


Da tradito il sentirsi derubato dei sentimenti e delle emozioni,che si traduce anche in una più difficile accettazione dell'esclusione dalla loro vita.


----------



## mistral (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A chi è stato tradito. Vi da più dolore il sentirsi derubati di qualcosa che pensavamo nostro , emozioni sentimenti sesso , o vi da più dolore il senso di esclusione dalla loro vita ?


Entrambe allo stesso modo.


----------



## Cuore infranto (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A chi è stato tradito. Vi da più dolore il *sentirsi derubati di qualcosa che pensavamo nostro , emozioni sentimenti sesso* , o vi da più dolore il senso di esclusione dalla loro vita ?


Il grassetto


----------



## trilobita (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A chi è stato tradito. Vi da più dolore il sentirsi derubati di qualcosa che pensavamo nostro , emozioni sentimenti sesso , o vi da più dolore il senso di esclusione dalla loro vita ?


Possiamo venire lasciati senza tradimento,ed ecco che il dolore per il senso di esclusione dalla loro vita,trova uno sbocco per defluire nel farsene una ragione.
Al giorno d'oggi il tradimento non è necessario,perlomeno quello reiterato nel tempo.
"Caro,ho conosciuto un altro,lo amo,voglio stare con lui".
Dolore,ma nessun rancore,prima o poi te ne fai una ragione.
Sep.consensuale,si divide quello che c'è,affidamento congiunto dei figli,punto.
Tu conosci un altro,ci scopi per n.mesi o anni,gli vuoi bene ma non così tanto da voler vivere solo con lui,ti scopro.
Chiaro che a quel punto subentra il senso di truffa aggravata dei sentimenti,delle emozioni,all'inizio anche del sesso e di conseguenza,anche l'accettazione di essere stati esclusi,diventa tormentosa.
Comunque,credo che anche in questo caso la soggettività sia fondamentale.
Leggendo Danny,ho provato ammirazione per la stoicita' con cui ha sopportato il tradimento non troncato dopo la scoperta,da parte della moglie.
Io,di sicuro,avrei mollato,anche a costo di finire a dormire alla Caritas,me ne sarei andato.
Con questo non voglio dire che lui ha sbagliato,ma solo che siamo diversi e diverse le soluzioni che adottiamo.
Chi decide di restare,fa uno sbaglio,se dentro di se sa già che non lo supererà mai,ma,se intravede una possibilità per entrambi di uscirne ancora assieme,sente di avere l'energia necessaria per poterci provare,è giusto tentare.
Ora sono andato ot,ma avendo seguito la storia di Danny,in certi momenti l'empatia mi ha fatto tremare i polsi per quello che lui stava passando,gliel'ho pure detto,ho quindi approfittato di questo post per parlare anche di questo.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Tutto chiaro
> Senti non leggermi se non capisci
> Non mi piaci e non perché mi rispondi così
> 
> ...


Ora sei passata dalla parte dei giusti? Non credevo che una traditrice "affamata" potesse fare il salto. In quanto a non leggermi oggi mangerò, berrò e scopero' . Ciao Carolina


----------



## stany (19 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Possiamo venire lasciati senza tradimento,ed ecco che il dolore per il senso di esclusione dalla loro vita,trova uno sbocco per defluire nel farsene una ragione.
> Al giorno d'oggi il tradimento non è necessario,perlomeno quello reiterato nel tempo.
> "Caro,ho conosciuto un altro,lo amo,voglio stare con lui".
> Dolore,ma nessun rancore,prima o poi te ne fai una ragione.
> ...


Chi rimane con noi dopo averci traditi lo fa per evidente egoismo,insicurezza ,paraculaggine.Ancor più evidenti quando i contatti con l'amante proseguono nonostante le rassicurazioni date; ed entro certi limiti è , non dico accettabile, ma comprensibile,soprattutto se la storia è stata intensa e non breve. La persona che è entrata nella coppia in questo caso, ha ipotecato l'esclusività che era attesa,legittimamente dal tradito,anche se vi siano state  sue responsabilità non gravi che possano aver scatenato il tradimento.È evidente che quando non vi siano le condizioni per troncare,adducibili a diversi fattori:economico,figli,passività ed ignavia,o semplice amore, sia inevitabile convivere con i fantasmi che ci faranno compagnia,i dubbi,le insicurezze generate dallo shock subito.Chiedersi se ci si senta più danneggiati dall'intimità rubata ,del sesso , oppure dall'esclusione dalla sfera emotiva sentimentale,  mi pare un esercizio retorico: quando ci rubano in casa,(a molti è capitato,a me si) siamo più scioccati,frastornati, schifati dal fatto di aver subito una profanazione della propria casa,in quanto luogo fisico ed ideale della nostra esclusività e privatezza, oppure dalla sottrazione del rolex e dei gioielli , piuttosto che invece della bigiotteria e cose senza valore, se non per noi?


----------



## trilobita (19 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Chi rimane con noi dopo averci traditi lo fa per evidente egoismo,insicurezza ,paraculaggine.Ancor più evidenti quando i contatti con l'amante proseguono nonostante le rassicurazioni date; ed entro certi limiti è , non dico accettabile, ma comprensibile,soprattutto se la storia è stata intensa e non breve. La persona che è entrata nella coppia in questo caso, ha ipotecato l'esclusività che era attesa,legittimamente dal tradito,anche se vi siano state  sue responsabilità non gravi che possano aver scatenato il tradimento.È evidente che quando non vi siano le condizioni per troncare,adducibili a diversi fattori:economico,figli,passività ed ignavia,o semplice amore, sia inevitabile convivere con i fantasmi che ci faranno compagnia,i dubbi,le insicurezze generate dallo shock subito.Chiedersi se ci si senta più danneggiati dall'intimità rubata ,del sesso , oppure dall'esclusione dalla sfera emotiva sentimentale,  mi pare un esercizio retorico: quando ci rubano in casa,(a molti è capitato,a me si) siamo più scioccati,frastornati, schifati dal fatto di aver subito una profanazione della propria casa,in quanto luogo fisico ed ideale della nostra esclusività e privatezza, oppure dalla sottrazione del rolex e dei gioielli , piuttosto che invece della bigiotteria e cose senza valore, se non per noi?


Credo che il quesito posto da Franco in quei termini denoti il suo stato d'animo attuale,che,probabilmente fluttua tra dolore per i flash sui dettagli degli incontri clandestini e sensazioni negative sulla situazione attuale del suo rapporto...


----------



## stany (19 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Credo che il quesito posto da Franco in quei termini denoti il suo stato d'animo attuale,che,probabilmente fluttua tra dolore per i flash sui dettagli degli incontri clandestini e sensazioni negative sulla situazione attuale del suo rapporto...


Domande e stati d'animo che condivido ,data l'analogia della situazione, ma che vanno superati prima di tutto per il  nostro equilibrio e benessere; con un lavoro su noi stessi che non consenta il tiramolla esistenziale.Cosa assai difficile senza subire la lobotomia.....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A chi è stato tradito. Vi da più dolore il sentirsi derubati di qualcosa che pensavamo nostro , emozioni sentimenti sesso , o vi da più dolore il senso di esclusione dalla loro vita ?


L'esclusione.


----------



## Divì (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> A chi è stato tradito. Vi da più dolore il sentirsi derubati di qualcosa che pensavamo nostro , emozioni sentimenti sesso , o vi da più dolore il senso di esclusione dalla loro vita ?


Emozioni sentimenti e sesso.


----------



## Piperita (19 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Emozioni sentimenti e sesso.


Da ignorante in materia vorrei fare una domanda senza offendere nessuno.
Un uomo che tradisce per sesso, lo fa perché evidentemente a casa non è abbastanza soddisfatto o no?
Perché se dite che con il tradimento manca il sesso, significa che prima c'era ...ho capito male?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Da ignorante in materia vorrei fare una domanda senza offendere nessuno.
> Un uomo che tradisce per sesso, lo fa perché evidentemente a casa non è abbastanza soddisfatto o no?
> Perché se dite che con il tradimento manca il sesso, significa che prima c'era ...ho capito male?


Ma no!
Attrazione, gusto della conquista, affermazione di sé sono cose che non hanno a che fare con l'innamoramento.


----------



## stany (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Attrazione, gusto della conquista, affermazione di sé sono cose che non hanno a che fare con l'innamoramento.


Un minimo di affinità estetiche col nostro ideale e perché no, anche mentale per me ci vuole (vorrebbe), allora parlerei di infatuazione, passione,attrazione....tutte componenti che troviamo nell'amore (parola senza significato,povera e ricca nel contempo, non esaustiva del concetto che vorrebbe rappresentare; molto interpretabile, pretenziosa ed allo stesso tempo superficiale).
Così ti rispondo nuovamente sulla discriminazione della scelta di un partner con cui tradire (tradirei)....
A qualcuno: Basta che respiri....io piuttosto che correre il rischio non improbabile di essere visto con una che non ne valga la pena, piuttosto faccio l'autodidatta....usando la fantasia; costa meno in tutti i sensi e non impegna!
Nel sesso a pagamento, direi che la cosa è (sarebbe) diversa, in quanto, tutto è circoscritto alla "seduta" , svolta lontano da occhi indiscreti....
Riconosco: sono un poco narcisista, la mia immagine dipende dalle mie scelte!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Un minimo di affinità estetiche col nostro ideale e perché, anche mentale per me ci vuole (vorrebbe), allora parlerei di infatuazione, passione,attrazione....tutte componenti che troviamo nell'amore (parola senza significato)....
> Così ti rispondo nuovamente sulla discriminazione della scelta con un partner con cui tradire (tradirei)....
> A qualcuno: Basta che respiri....io piuttosto che correre il rischio non improbabile du essere visto con una che non ne valga la pena, piuttosto faccio l'autodidatta....
> Nel sesso a pagamento, direi che la cosa è (sarebbe) diversa, in quanto, tutto è circoscritto alla "seduta" , svolta lontano da occhi indiscreti....
> Riconosco: sono un poco narcisista, la mia immagine dipende dalle mie scelte!


È terribile quando si vuole qualcuno che faccia fare bella figura. Si pone fuori di sé la scelta.


----------



## stany (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È terribile quando si vuole qualcuno che faccia fare bella figura. Si pone fuori di sé la scelta.


Ho corretto il post....aggiunto...
...
Comunque: anche ne tradimento dovrei trovare motivazioni non solo animalesche, e per soddisfare il mio ego....non per cercare consenso negli altri, attraverso l'ostentazione estetica....o forse è cosi ....ma ripeto, è una ricerca di gratificazione prima personale, poi anche attraverso il consenso sociale, che tutti noi ricerchiamo....ero così a sedici anni, e lo sono tutt'ora.....


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ho corretto il post....aggiunto...
> ...
> Comunque: anche ne tradimento dovrei trovare motivazioni non solo animalesche, e per soddisfare il mio ego....non per cercare consenso negli altri, attraverso l'ostentazione estetica....Ero così a sedici anni, e lo sono tutt'ora.....


Oh l'hai detto tu.


----------



## stany (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh l'hai detto tu.


Ho corretto dicendo " forse anche"...
Ma a differenza degli animali, un rapporto finalizzato al sesso, non è determinato dallo spirito di sopravvivenza della specie....Ma a ben guardare anche gli animali....loro badano alla forza, alla sanità fisica.....noi umani ci lasciamo coinvolgere dell'estetica, più che altro, direi.....
Infatti non mi risulta che una femmina di babbuino passi due ore nel bagno per "truccarsi" (l'etimo è "trucco")....


----------



## Piperita (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Attrazione, gusto della conquista, affermazione di sé sono cose che non hanno a che fare con l'innamoramento.


Segui il mio ragionamento.
Viene chiesto da francoff cosa causa più dolore nel tradimento->@Divì risponde : emozioni , sentimento e sesso, allora io mi chiedo: il sesso prima c'era e poi non c'è più? Un uomo che tradisce per sesso non lo fa perché a casa non è soddisfatto? (Tranne i seriali che lo fanno per cambiare minestra)
Attribuivo il tradimento per sesso alla mancanza di sesso o di sesso poco gratificante a casa.


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Penso che per chi ha avuto una storia come la tua e la mia, ovvero l'aver avuto un solo uomo, sia ancora più difficile.
> Soprattutto prendere coscienza che, mentre per noi il sesso era farlo con loro e solo con loro, e ci andava benissimo così, per loro era un po' diverso.
> Si deve quindi prendere atto che a loro l'esclusività andava un po' stretta...
> Devi lavorare su questo punto e, come ti hanno detto altri, depotenziare il fattore sesso.
> ...


Perdonami @_Diletta_, ma questo post mi fa una tristezza assoluta. Godere del godimento del proprio uomo attraverso un'altra donna mi pare quanto di più lontano da me; certo se i patti iniziali fossero in tal senso per entrambi non ci troverei nulla di strano (più o meno) ma che con l'inganno ci si sollazzi altrove e pure col beneplacito del consorte, non si può leggere. Mi sa di paraculismo acuto e di lavaggio del cervello con anticalcare, additivo disinfettante e ammorbidente a 90°.

Io non ho detto che ho depotenziato il sesso, ma solo che non è l'atto  in sè l'evento che più mi ha fatto male di tutto il pacchetto del  tradimento; secondo me si fa una gran bella figura, con se stessi oltre che col mondo circostante (specie qui che sappiamo di cosa si sta parlando) affermando di rimanere con un uomo per x motivi di tipo pratico, tutti sicuramente legittimi, piuttosto che farsi prendere per il culo da lui e dalla vita e dalla propria stessa coscienza ancora e ancora e ancora giustificando l'ingiustificabile. E poi, se il discorso che fai è valido per lui, dovrebbe funzionare allo stesso modo anche per te; ok, tu non hai avuto l'esigenza di misurarti con altri nè di gratificazioni di sorta in tal senso probabilmente perchè non hai neanche il coraggio che ha avuto tuo marito. Sei rinchiusa nel tuo matrimonio mentre apri la porta alle fuitine di lui magari anche dandogli un bacetto e augurandogli buon divertimento. Perchè non ti metti sul suo stesso piano, perchè ti consideri meno di lui, perchè neanche contempli di varcare quella soglia anche tu tanto per vedere che aria tira là fuori? Non ti sto invitando al trombamento selvaggio, sia chiaro, ma solo a spostare quei filtri che ti sei inventata per sopravvivere a qualcosa che invece ti ha ben turbata nel profondo, tanto per non perdere il resto della vita a vagare nelle favole. Però sono presuntuosa, scusami se mi sono permessa: se a te va bene così, e a tuo marito uguale (senza dubbio è un uomo fortunato) , va bene a tutti.





mistral ha detto:


> Mah trovarsi lui già mentitore con me per ovvie ragioni  ,a sua volta alle prese con una mentitrice ancora più spinta lo ha destabilizzato.Quando ha analizzato con chiarezza sono emerse delle incongruità madornali tra cosa lei desse a vedere e come realmente agiva anche alle spalle di lui.Cose che lui dopo si stupiva di non aver "visto".Diciamo che appare alquanto evidente che quella con il pelo per queste situazioni fosse decisamente più lei.Raccontava a mio marito di aver avuto una relazione /innamoramento con un suo datore di lavoro iniziata prima del matrimonio e continuata dopo.Una volta finita a distanza di anni aveva ancora le farfalle allo stomaco quando lo vedeva.Inoltre aveva una relazione alternante con quello che mi pare aver capito fosse un cliente dello studigni tre per due esami per malattie sessualmente trasmissibili ...e mio marito a domandarsi perché visto che li avevano fatti entrambi all'inizio della relazione (ma lei casualmente li aveva già ..)Per ammissione di mio marito,è una a cui piace molto sentirsi al centro dell'universo in cerca di continue conferme maschili.Insomma,espone la merce in saldo  tutto l'anno e si bea del fatto che tutti la vogliano ,mio marito compreso
> La cosa squallida è il raccontare all' amichetto della mezz'ora le cose intime riguardanti il marito condendole anche con la parola "schifo".Marito con il quale tutt'ora sono baci e mazzi di rose......:unhappy: per lui mi dispiace molto e a volte mi sento anche non a posto con la coscienza a non avergli detto tutto.Da un lato vorrei sapere se mio marito si porta in casa le amichette ,usano il mio bagno e viene offerto il mio letto.Dall'altra temo sarebbe una cosa che lo rovinerebbe a prescindere anche se la lasciasse e scappasse a mille kliometri.Da certe sensazioni purtroppo non si scappa solo con la distanza.


Certe cose sono giustificabili solo con l'innamoramento, molto semplicemente. Cosa che i traditori, tipo mio marito, non ammetterebbe neanche sotto tortura preferendo rimanere nel limbo dell'incomprensibile o della motivazione arraffazzonata pur di non svergognarsi platealmente. Troppo duro da rimarcare; di già stanno alla berlina, scendere in ogni singolo dettaglio gli finisce di distruggere quell'ego pompato dalla relazione extraconiugale e successivamente ridottosi a brandelli. Riprenderne ogni pezzetto e ricollocarlo è operazione troppo faticosa, anche se il tradito è quello che desidererebbe. Secondo me bisogna farsi una ragione del fatto che esiste una sfera di cui ci facciamo un'idea personale che non sarà mai suffragata da conferme tangibili; cerco di farmela bastare, esattamente come si accettano nella vita tante cose incomprensibili e alle quali diamo noi la valenza e il valore raggiunti attraverso percezioni, sensazioni, fatti e riflessioni.

Capisco quanto dici a proposito del marito di lei perchè è stato il mio pensiero fisso per tanto tempo; ti confesso che ancora qualche volta ci penso, ma poi mi dico che è marciume che non mi appartiene, che le vite degli altri se le gestissero loro. Di già pensare alla mia non è uno scherzo, andassero in pace tutti per la loro strada. 



francoff ha detto:


> A chi è stato tradito. Vi da più dolore il sentirsi derubati di qualcosa che pensavamo nostro , emozioni sentimenti sesso , o vi da più dolore il senso di esclusione dalla loro vita ?



La seconda. L'essere stati accantonati per entrare in un altro "noi" è devastante.
 Nessuno mi ha derubata di nulla; è lui che ha scelto di raddoppiare il suo potenziale di di emozioni, sentimenti e  sesso e regalarli ai porci :carneval:



Piperita ha detto:


> Da ignorante in materia vorrei fare una domanda senza offendere nessuno.
> Un uomo che tradisce per sesso, lo fa perché evidentemente a casa non è abbastanza soddisfatto o no?
> Perché se dite che con il tradimento manca il sesso, significa che prima c'era ...ho capito male?


Non credo che chi tradisce per sesso in casa non ne abbia. Semplicemente quello che si fa fuori è nuovo, diverso non foss'altro che per modalità, luoghi, odori etc. Magari è anche peggio di quello solito, però ha l'accezione stupenda della novità.


----------



## Piperita (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non credo che chi tradisce per sesso in casa non ne abbia. Semplicemente quello che si fa fuori è nuovo, diverso non foss'altro che per modalità, luoghi, odori etc. Magari è anche peggio di quello solito, però ha l'accezione stupenda della novità.


Bene, quindi il sesso manca al tradito dopo aver scoperto di essere stato tradito, perché se non lo avesse scoperto avrebbe continuato a fare sesso normalmente con l'altro, esatto?


----------



## stany (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Perdonami [MENTION=3502]Diletta[/MENTION], ma questo post mi fa una tristezza assoluta. Godere del godimento del proprio uomo attraverso un'altra donna mi pare quanto di più lontano da me; certo se i patti iniziali fossero in tal senso per entrambi non ci troverei nulla di strano (più o meno) ma che con l'inganno ci si sollazzi altrove e pure col beneplacito del consorte, non si può leggere. Mi sa di paraculismo acuto e di lavaggio del cervello con anticalcare, additivo disinfettante e ammorbidente a 90°.
> 
> Io non ho detto che ho depotenziato il sesso, ma solo che non è l'atto  in sè l'evento che più mi ha fatto male di tutto il pacchetto del  tradimento; secondo me si fa una gran bella figura, con se stessi oltre che col mondo circostante (specie qui che sappiamo di cosa si sta parlando) affermando di rimanere con un uomo per x motivi di tipo pratico, tutti sicuramente legittimi, piuttosto che farsi prendere per il culo da lui e dalla vita e dalla propria stessa coscienza ancora e ancora e ancora giustificando l'ingiustificabile. E poi, se il discorso che fai è valido per lui, dovrebbe funzionare allo stesso modo anche per te; ok, tu non hai avuto l'esigenza di misurarti con altri nè di gratificazioni di sorta in tal senso probabilmente perchè non hai neanche il coraggio che ha avuto tuo marito. Sei rinchiusa nel tuo matrimonio mentre apri la porta alle fuitine del marito magari anche dandogli un bacetto e augurandogli buon divertimento. Perchè non ti metti sul suo stesso piano, perchè ti consideri meno di lui, perchè neanche contempli di varcare quella soglia anche tu tanto per vedere che aria tira là fuori? Non ti sto invitando al trombamento selvaggio, sia chiaro, ma solo a spostare quei filtri che ti sei inventata per sopravvivere a qualcosa che invece ti ha ben turbata nel profondo, tanto per non perdere il resto della vita a vagare nelle favole. Però sono presuntuosa, scusami se mi sono permessa: se a te va bene così, e a tuo marito uguale (senza dubbio è un uomo fortunato) , va bene a tutti.
> 
> ...


Alla ricerca di emozioni.....in fondo dell'innamoramento, della fisicità diversa.....è amore? Credo che sia qualcosa di molto simile a ciò che si cercava all'inizio col nostro partner, e quello che si continua a cercare...
Perché: Lammmore non esiste, in quanto condizione permanente! Punto.


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Bene, quindi il sesso manca al tradito dopo aver scoperto di essere stato tradito, perché se non lo avesse scoperto avrebbe continuato a fare sesso normalmente con l'altro, esatto?



Non ho capito, scusami. Dopo la scoperta di solito l'unica cosa che non manca è proprio il sesso perchè attraverso la fisicità dei rapporti si tenta, forse inconsapevolmente, di recuperarsi a vicenda, di riprendersi, di ritrovarsi.


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Alla ricerca di emozioni.....in fondo dell'innamoramento, della fisicità diversa.....è amore? Credo che sia qualcosa di molto simile a ciò che si cercava all'inizio col nostro partner, e quello che si continua a cercare...
> Perché: Lammmore non esiste, in quanto condizione permanente! Punto.


Non so se sia Amore, forse non quella forma che si ha in testa fin da quando astrattamente ci si comincia a pensare, ma sicuramente trasporto, invaghimento, passione e chi ne ha più ne metta sono le componenti dell'attrazione che scatenano il tradimento. 

Lammmore esiste, ed è quello che dopo il suo ciclo di cuoricioni e poesiole e incontri sudati, lascia una serie di ????? in ogni circonvoluzione del cervello. L'Amore si nutre di altro, dopo la fase dei buongiornoprincipessa. Altro che non è da tutti, nè per tutti. Altro che va curato, che si radica nell'anima e nel cuore, che non ha altro scopo se non quello di esistere perchè è qualcosa di vivo, che non ha ragioni, che non misura le gratificazioni, che non ha pesi nè misure, che è perchè è.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ho corretto dicendo " forse anche"...
> Ma a differenza degli animali, un rapporto finalizzato al sesso, non è determinato dallo spirito di sopravvivenza della specie....Ma a ben guardare anche gli animali....loro badano alla forza, alla sanità fisica.....noi umani ci lasciamo coinvolgere dell'estetica, più che altro, direi.....
> Infatti non mi risulta che una femmina di babbuino passi due ore nel bagno per "truccarsi" (l'etimo è "trucco")....


Neanche si lavano i babbuini. Pensavo alla ragione delle mie lunghe permanenze in bagno.
È naturale che scegliamo, boh forse semplicemente siamo attratti per questioni estetiche ma se io sono attratta da X e un'altra da Y significa che c'è un'alta variabilità. 
Quello che mi ha stupito è il tuo accenno alla valutazione di te degli altri in base alla tua conquista.
Ma forse mi ha stupito perché era su base estetica mentre per me è su altre basi, ma forse è presente anche in me.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Segui il mio ragionamento.
> Viene chiesto da francoff cosa causa più dolore nel tradimento->@Divì risponde : emozioni , sentimento e sesso, allora io mi chiedo: il sesso prima c'era e poi non c'è più? Un uomo che tradisce per sesso non lo fa perché a casa non è soddisfatto? (Tranne i seriali che lo fanno per cambiare minestra)
> Attribuivo il tradimento per sesso alla mancanza di sesso o di sesso poco gratificante a casa.


Ho capito. E io lo nego.


----------



## stany (19 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non so se sia Amore, forse non quella forma che si ha in testa fin da quando astrattamente ci si comincia a pensare, ma sicuramente trasporto, invaghimento, passione e chi ne ha più ne metta sono le componenti dell'attrazione che scatenano il tradimento.
> 
> Lammmore esiste, ed è quello che dopo il suo ciclo di cuoricioni e poesiole e incontri sudati, lascia una serie di ????? in ogni circonvoluzione del cervello. L'Amore si nutre di altro, dopo la fase dei buongiornoprincipessa. Altro che non è da tutti, nè per tutti. Altro che va curato, che si radica nell'anima e nel cuore, che non ha altro scopo se non quello di esistere perchè è qualcosa di vivo, che non ha ragioni, che non misura le gratificazioni, che non ha pesi nè misure, che è perchè è.


Leggasi: interessi comuni,progetti, affinità quotidiane,abitudine, sussidiarietà,interdipendenza,paura della solitudine e della non accettazione al di fuori della coppia,tranquillità es equilibrio.E queste sono motivazioni normali, non necessariamente negative.Tralascio quelle negative, patologiche,distruttive, che annientano il soggetto.
Ma, non certo prevalgono aspetti meno razionali quali: Attrazione fisica (almeno corrisposta) , emozionalità costante,irrazionalità,gusto della trasgressione ,appagamento narcisistico....Ovvero: Lammmore ......
Quel  che rimane, se rimane, è l'"amore"....


----------



## Divì (19 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Da ignorante in materia vorrei fare una domanda senza offendere nessuno.
> Un uomo che tradisce per sesso, lo fa perché evidentemente a casa non è abbastanza soddisfatto o no?
> Perché se dite che con il tradimento manca il sesso, significa che prima c'era ...ho capito male?


La domanda verteva i sentimenti dolenti del tradito, non le motivazioni del traditore.


----------



## francoff (19 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> La domanda verteva i sentimenti dolenti del tradito, non le motivazioni del traditore.


Infatti .....delle loro giustificazioni non mi interessava


----------



## stany (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche si lavano i babbuini. Pensavo alla ragione delle mie lunghe permanenze in bagno.
> È naturale che scegliamo, boh forse semplicemente siamo attratti per questioni estetiche ma se io sono attratta da X e un'altra da Y significa che c'è un'alta variabilità.
> Quello che mi ha stupito è il tuo accenno alla valutazione di te degli altri in base alla tua conquista.
> Ma forse mi ha stupito perché era su base estetica mentre per me è su altre basi, ma forse è presente anche in me.


Io, per mia natura sono un tipo più visivo che uditivo, e questa bulimia estetica per le immagini fa si che io classifichi le caratteristiche estetiche in cliché in cui riconosco subito l'elemento attrattivo.Pura e semplice estetica....attrazione e fisicità; poi la gratificazione derivante dalla condivisione sociale del bello ((naturalmente ritenuto tale soggettivamente)


----------



## Piperita (19 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> La domanda verteva i sentimenti dolenti del tradito, non le motivazioni del traditore.



No, non parlavo di traditori, nè di giustificazioni, cercavo di capire in che senso può mancare il sesso al tradito?


----------



## Divì (19 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> No, non parlavo di traditori, nè di giustificazioni, cercavo di capire in che senso può mancare il sesso al tradito?


Dove lo avresti letto?

Abbiamo parlato di cosa ferisce il tradito nel.tradimento, non di cosa gli manca....


----------



## Piperita (19 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Dove lo avresti letto?
> 
> Abbiamo parlato di cosa ferisce il tradito nel.tradimento, non di cosa gli manca....


Ok,scusa, dovevo scrivere ferisce.
Vi da più dolore il sentirsi derubati di qualcosa che pensavamo nostro , emozioni sentimenti sesso , o vi da più dolore il senso di esclusione dalla loro vita ?

Ecco la frase iniziale, dove hai risposto ..emozioni, sentimenti, sesso.  Vorrei solo capire cosa significa che fa dolore sentirsi derubati del sesso.


Sarà una cosa semplice, ma non ci arrivo


----------



## Divì (19 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ok,scusa, dovevo scrivere ferisce.
> Vi da più dolore il sentirsi derubati di qualcosa che pensavamo nostro , emozioni sentimenti sesso , o vi da più dolore il senso di esclusione dalla loro vita ?
> 
> Ecco la frase iniziale, dove hai risposto ..emozioni, sentimenti, sesso.  Vorrei solo capire cosa significa che fa dolore sentirsi derubati del sesso.
> ...


È tutto insieme. Emozioni sentimenti E sesso. A me è capitato così.  Se fosse stato solo sesso (ma esiste?) forse tutto sarebbe stato, come dite? .... depotenziato.


----------



## Blaise53 (19 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Segui il mio ragionamento.
> Viene chiesto da francoff cosa causa più dolore nel tradimento->@Divì risponde : emozioni , sentimento e sesso, allora io mi chiedo: il sesso prima c'era e poi non c'è più? Un uomo che tradisce per sesso non lo fa perché a casa non è soddisfatto? (Tranne i seriali che lo fanno per cambiare minestra)
> Attribuivo il tradimento per sesso alla mancanza di sesso o di sesso poco gratificante a casa.


Brava pip.


----------



## francoff (19 Febbraio 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Brava pip.


Non c entra nulla con la mia domanda : io intendevo tutto il pacchetto in modo indissolubile . Non la chiavatina con lo / la più o meno sconosciuto perché a casa non scopi o tua moglie non fa pompini che a te invece piacciono tanto


----------



## ologramma (19 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no!
> Attrazione, gusto della conquista, affermazione di sé sono cose che non hanno a che fare con l'innamoramento.


.
e se fosse si?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> e se fosse si?


Boh chiamiamolo anche Asdrubale


----------



## Piperita (19 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Non c entra nulla con la mia domanda : io intendevo tutto il pacchetto in modo indissolubile . Non la chiavatina con lo / la più o meno sconosciuto perché a casa non scopi o tua moglie non fa pompini che a te invece piacciono tanto


Lo puoi intendere come vuoi, ma in realtà sono cose differenti.
Ci sono rapporti dove c'è l'affetto, l'emozione ma non c'è sesso e viceversa, pertanto ti può far soffrire la mancanza di una o di tutte


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

void ha detto:


> Io cerco quella tua consapevolezza da tempo, spero di uccidere i miei draghi, e un giorno, finalmente, di trovarla.
> *Ma leggerti mi rende un po' più sereno.*
> Grazie



Sono contento per questo, davvero.
Grazie a te.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Possiamo venire lasciati senza tradimento,ed ecco che il dolore per il senso di esclusione dalla loro vita,trova uno sbocco per defluire nel farsene una ragione.
> Al giorno d'oggi il tradimento non è necessario,perlomeno quello reiterato nel tempo.
> "Caro,ho conosciuto un altro,lo amo,voglio stare con lui".
> Dolore,ma nessun rancore,prima o poi te ne fai una ragione.
> ...


No, nessuna stoicità.
Forse, ora, emerge pacatezza nel narrare i fatti escludendo le emozioni.
Ma all'epoca il coinvolgimento era tale da colpire anche il corpo, e tutto quanto è accaduto è solo accantonato, non cancellato, sopito, non dimenticato.
Io ho avuto paura di andarmene via.
Paura di buttare via tutto quello che avevo costruito negli anni, paura di ricominciare nuovamente partendo da un fallimento, con tutta la negatività che questo comporta, paura di rimanere solo.
Chiesi a mia moglie di darmi la mia parte di casa per poter comprare un monolocale in zona, per stare vicino a nostra figlia, ma lei rifiutò, non voleva che ci separassimo.
E non fui certo stoico. Certi giorni credevo di impazzire, l'ansia mi dominava, la sensazione di esclusione dalla vita anche di mia moglie  aveva cancellato qualsiasi scopo nella mia, di vita.
E' facile dirsi: vivi per te stesso.
Ma è difficile comprenderlo quando tutto quello che ritenevi parte di te viene a negarlo. E porta alla luce tutto quello che hai lasciato di irrisolto nella tua vita.
Mi sono sentito come un palazzo costruito sul fango. Da qualunque parte guardassi non trovavo sostegno adeguato.
Non ero nelle condizioni di andarmene, di affrontare il distacco senza aver tentato tutto quello che credevo fosse possibile per mutare la situazione a mio favore.
Era come camminare sul ciglio di un burrone nell'oscurità, la stessa sensazione. Solo che il burrone rappresentava la mia vita senza mia moglie e mia figlia, lo stretto sentiero che percorrevo l'unico tratto illuminato, seppur debolmente. Questa luce fioca rappresentava l'unica strada che io ritenevo percorribile, non riuscivo a vederne altre, non ne avevo la possibilità. Era ed è forse un mio limite.
Scoprii con sgomento la capacità che aveva mia moglie di mentire, cosa che mi giunse nuova.
Per proteggermi e tentare di illuminare la strada che percorrevo, cominciai a spiarla, scoprendo così le mail segrete, e costringendola a venire allo scoperto.
Fu traumatico, come credo lo sia per tutti, vedere i lati nascosti di una moglie, levarsi di dosso il manto delle illusioni, confrontarsi con una realtà che alla fine trovavo inaccettabile ma dovevo sopportare comunque.
Tutte le cose hanno un inizio e una fine. 
Così tutto quanto trovò la sua fine, e guardando la strada a ritroso compresi la distanza che avevo percorso, e i segni che quel tempo aveva lasciato su di me, su di noi.
Probabilmente, chi lascia non vede neppure quella luce fioca, e lascia il sentiero prima.
Io proseguii, pieno di paura.
Ma non esiste, e posso dirlo ora, una soluzione che non lasci segni.


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh chiamiamolo anche Asdrubale


.
ma sì tanto che ce frega:up:


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> No, nessuna stoicità.
> Forse, ora, emerge pacatezza nel narrare i fatti escludendo le emozioni.
> Ma all'epoca il coinvolgimento era tale da colpire anche il corpo, e tutto quanto è accaduto è solo accantonato, non cancellato, sopito, non dimenticato.
> Io ho avuto paura di andarmene via.
> ...


.
non credo che sia una bella vita perché il dolore è stato ed é tanto quindi non vedo soluzioni se tu non accetti l'ineluttabile dovrai convivere con questo tormento


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2017)

*@Trilobita, Carola, Brunetta, Andrea...*

Dopo aver letto le vostre risposte sono andata a rileggermi pensando di aver scritto cose facilmente fraintendibili...ma, invece non mi sembra: ho scritto tutto al passato (passato prossimo).
Cosa significa?
Che sono eventi passati, come tutti gli altri fattacci di cui parlano gli altri utenti, stessa identica situazione.

Ho scritto a Iosolo pensando di darle un piccolo contributo positivo, uno spunto di riflessione utile per lei, vista l'analogia delle nostre storie di coppia.
Io ho deciso di dare la famosa seconda possibilità al marito solo per com'è stata la nostra storia personale e per le caratteristiche che ha avuto, e solo dopo averci riflettuto tanto, ma tanto.
Credetemi, non ricalco affatto una moglie anni '50 e non sto vivendo in quelle dinamiche di matrimonio...e se non ci credete fa lo stesso!

@ Carola: ho capito *quelle* "marachelle" e se ce ne saranno di presenti o future non rientreranno affatto in detta comprensione. Per quel che mi riguarda, il tempo delle "cazzate" è finito e non ci sono deroghe.

@ Trilobita: vedi sopra. Se per te questo è essere minchione come hai scritto, allora stai certo che sono minchiona anch'io


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> non credo che sia una bella vita perché il dolore è stato ed é tanto quindi non vedo soluzioni se tu non accetti l'ineluttabile dovrai convivere con questo tormento


Il tempo cancella i segni.
E in parte questo sta accadendo.
Cambiano i ruoli: con mia moglie ho un buon rapporto diverso da prima, ma tutto sommato funzionale.
Non potrebbe essere altrimenti: la strada che abbiamo percorso entrambi da soli ci ha cambiato, e per ritrovarci è stato indispensabile guardarci diversamente da prima.
Il passato non mi pesa più di tanto, non ho rancore, né stimolo a vendicarmi o altre emozioni negative, le voglio ugualmente bene, con i suoi difetti, che pareggio con i miei.
Quello che attualmente mi addolora di più è l'assenza della componente sessuale.
E' il vero problema, inaspettato, irrisolto.


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il tempo cancella i segni.
> E in parte questo sta accadendo.
> Cambiano i ruoli: con mia moglie ho un buon rapporto diverso da prima.
> Non potrebbe essere altrimenti: la strada che abbiamo percorso entrambi da soli ci ha cambiato, e per ritrovarci è stato indispensabile guardarci diversamente da prima.
> ...


Molto bello quanto dici, ma riguardo al problema del sesso, come te lo spieghi? Entrambi non avete desiderio oppure è lei che non vuole? E come si giustifica? Scusami se mi permetto di chiedere


----------



## ologramma (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il tempo cancella i segni.
> E in parte questo sta accadendo.
> Cambiano i ruoli: con mia moglie ho un buon rapporto diverso da prima, ma tutto sommato funzionale.
> Non potrebbe essere altrimenti: la strada che abbiamo percorso entrambi da soli ci ha cambiato, e per ritrovarci è stato indispensabile guardarci diversamente da prima.
> ...


.
e di quello intendevo , l'ho scritto più volte sia a te che alla nostra amica alla vostra età è importante anzi direi essenziale , nel mio caso è successo per quello ora sto quieto ,ho molto da perdere ma ho dalla mia parte un bel traguardo intendo l'età:up:


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il tempo cancella i segni.
> E in parte questo sta accadendo.
> Cambiano i ruoli: con mia moglie ho un buon rapporto diverso da prima, ma tutto sommato funzionale.
> Non potrebbe essere altrimenti: la strada che abbiamo percorso entrambi da soli ci ha cambiato, e per ritrovarci è stato indispensabile guardarci diversamente da prima.
> ...



Danny, una domanda: 
il problema è che ti manca il sesso in quanto tale o ti manca quello con lei?
Nel senso che nel primo caso potresti ovviare facilmente e mi riferisco al colmare un bisogno fisico, come sento dire essere una esigenza fisiologica per voi uomini, molto più marcata rispetto alle donne.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Molto bello quanto dici, ma riguardo al problema del sesso, come te lo spieghi? Entrambi non avete desiderio oppure è lei che non vuole? E come si giustifica? Scusami se mi permetto di chiedere


Credo sia un insieme di ragioni.
Dalla paura delle malattie e del dolore fisico (negli ultimi tempi aveva dolori nei rapporti), alla cancellazione della libido conseguenza di alcuni farmaci che prende, a problemi fisici di origine somatica, all'instabilità.
Fino alla repressione, ma questa è un'ipotesi, della sfera sessuale, vista come causa di tutti i problemi collegati alle crisi di ansia che sta vivendo.
Dopodiché ci può anche essere il fatto che io non la attiri più così tanto, sessualmente, da riuscire a superare tutte queste cose, e il fatto che si sia sentita umiliata dal comportamento dell'amante, che in fin dei conti l'ha usata.
Ma queste cose non impedirebbero da sole dal  trovare un equilibrio, vi è una componente "chimica" non secondaria.
Da parte mia, il mio desiderio verso lei è ancora vivo, ma gradualmente si sta spegnendo nella frustrazione dovuta alla situazione. Vivere un rifiuto a lungo non aiuta a desiderare e purtroppo in qualche modo allontana, pur in presenza di sentimenti più o meno forti.
Per questo ho detto che "non escludo che in un futuro possa trovare fuori dalla coppia una soluzione".
Non perché le stia caldeggiando un simile esito, ma perché non vi è ancora una stabilità raggiunta, un equilibrio soddisfacente.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny, una domanda:
> il problema è che ti manca il sesso in quanto tale o *ti manca quello con le*i?
> Nel senso che nel primo caso potresti ovviare facilmente e mi riferisco al colmare un bisogno fisico, come sento dire essere una esigenza fisiologica per voi uomini, molto più marcata rispetto alle donne.


Il sesso per me è con lei.
Nessun bisogno fisiologico, solo una risposta al mio desiderio.


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il sesso per me è con lei.
> Nessun bisogno fisiologico, solo una risposta al mio desiderio.




Quanto amore e attrazione devi provare ancora per lei!


----------



## Andrea Lila (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo sia un insieme di ragioni.
> Dalla paura delle malattie e del dolore fisico (negli ultimi tempi aveva dolori nei rapporti), alla cancellazione della libido conseguenza di alcuni farmaci che prende, a problemi fisici di origine somatica, all'instabilità.
> *Fino alla repressione, ma questa è un'ipotesi, della sfera sessuale, vista come causa di tutti i problemi collegati alle crisi di ansia che sta vivendo.*
> Dopodiché ci può anche essere il fatto che io non la attiri più così tanto, sessualmente, da riuscire a superare tutte queste cose, e il fatto che si sia sentita umiliata dal comportamento dell'amante, che in fin dei conti l'ha usata.
> ...



Capisco. Una bella analisi la tua, complessa e articolata. Posso chiederti se avete il supporto di qualcuno o se state provando a farcela da soli?

E' molto interessante il grassetto, andrebbe sicuramente approfondita come ipotesi; magari potrebbe essere la porta per scenari diversi e più piacevoli per entrambi. Cosa che vi auguro con tutto il cuore


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il tempo cancella i segni.
> E in parte questo sta accadendo.
> Cambiano i ruoli: con mia moglie ho un buon rapporto diverso da prima, ma tutto sommato funzionale.
> Non potrebbe essere altrimenti: la strada che abbiamo percorso entrambi da soli ci ha cambiato, e per ritrovarci è stato indispensabile guardarci diversamente da prima.
> ...


Lo stesso capita a me! Ma noi siamo ancora in alto mare e,naturalmente,lei attribuisce a me la responsabilità del suo latitante stimolo sessuale; a me che ho subito il suo tradimento!  Le ingiurie ,epiteti e contumelie che le gettai addosso nel momento della scoperta, lei sostiene abbiano compromesso ogni possibilità di recupero.
E nemmeno un minimo di coccole,abbracci, nonostante mi sia "abbassato" a chiederle o dispensarle .Anzi, le prime settimane dal mio ripensamento (avevo già inviato lettera e fatta convocare dal mio avvocato) pareva ci fossero i margini...qualche bacio e abbraccio ci furono.Ma il  tempo passa....un anno! Del resto lei mi disse da subito che saremmo stati assieme solo per il bambino. E quel che è peggio, sono convinto che,pur non vedendosi (ne sono quasi certo), sono convinto che continuino a sentirsi, e questo è fonte di ulteriori discussioni ed atteggiamenti altalenanti da parte mia.Continuo a dirle che appena potrò economicamente l'aiuterò a trovare una nuova casa.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Lo stesso capita a me! Ma noi siamo ancora in alto mare e,naturalmente,lei attribuisce a me la responsabilità del suo latitante stimolo sessuale; a me che ho subito il suo tradimento!  Le ingiurie ,epiteti e contumelie che le gettai addosso nel momento della scoperta, lei sostiene abbiano compromesso ogni possibilità di recupero.
> E nemmeno un minimo di coccole,abbracci, nonostante mi sia "abbassato" a chiederle o dispensarle .Anzi, le prime settimane dal mio ripensamento (avevo già inviato lettera e fatta convocare dal mio avvocato) pareva ci fossero i margini...qualche bacio e abbraccio ci furono.Ma il  tempo passa....un anno! Del resto lei mi disse da subito che saremmo stati assieme solo per il bambino. E quel che è peggio, sono convinto che,pur non vedendosi (ne sono quasi certo), sono convinto che continuino a sentirsi, e questo è fonte di ulteriori discussioni ed atteggiamenti altalenanti da parte mia.Continuo a dirle che appena potrò economicamente l'aiuterò a trovare una nuova casa.


Credo, ma potrei sbagliarmi, che per lei sia come andare a letto col nemico.
A livello inconscio, il desiderio muore verso chi ci impedisce di far star bene, che lo faccia portando a galla i sensi di colpa o ricordandoci i nostri errori.
Non è più l'amante complice, ma il maestro severo con cui non ci si può più abbandonare.
E' colui che ti giudica, non chi ti accoglie.
In parte credo che anche questo sentimento sia presente nella mia storia come forse in altre.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo, ma potrei sbagliarmi, che per lei sia come andare a letto col nemico.
> A livello inconscio, il desiderio muore verso chi ci impedisce di far star bene, che lo faccia portando a galla i sensi di colpa o ricordandoci i nostri errori.
> Non è più l'amante complice, ma il maestro severo con cui non ci si può più abbandonare.
> E' colui che ti giudica, non chi ti accoglie.
> In parte credo che anche questo sentimento sia presente nella mia storia come forse in altre.


Inoltre,come dici, anche mia moglie soffriva già da quattro anni di dolori e secchezza che impedivano i rapporti ,con conseguente rarefazione degli stessi,portandoli a frequenze veramente molto basse.Tutto ciò senza che vi fossero problemi fisici ma, come parve emergere, di origine psicosomatica. Quindi il disagio permane da anni e, non vedo soluzioni miracolose se non farsene una ragione, oppure come continuo a pensare,affrontare la separazione


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Inoltre,come dici, anche mia moglie soffriva già da quattro anni di dolori e secchezza che impedivano i rapporti ,con conseguente rarefazione degli stessi,portandoli a frequenze veramente molto basse.Tutto ciò senza che vi fossero problemi fisici ma, come parve emergere, di origine psicosomatica. Quindi il disagio permane da anni e, non vedo soluzioni miracolose se non farsene una ragione, oppure come continuo a pensare,affrontare la separazione


Il problema della lubrificazione  sarebbe comunque facilmente risolvibile con una buona crema lubrificante.
Se vi fosse un'effettiva volontà, non credo sia un ostacolo insormontabile.
Lo è di più se vi è associata una manifestazione di ansia, che impedisce di affrontare qualcosa che si teme possa provocare dolore o alterare un equilibrio precario.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema della lubrificazione  sarebbe comunque facilmente risolvibile con una buona crema lubrificante.
> Se vi fosse un'effettiva volontà, non credo sia un ostacolo insormontabile.
> Lo è di più se vi è associata una manifestazione di ansia, che impedisce di affrontare qualcosa che si teme possa provocare dolore o alterare un equilibrio precario.


Provate creme ecc...niente!
Anche lei aveva crisi d'ansia ed altre forme di stress che incidono tutt'ora sul fisico; anche se, complessivamente,complice un lavoro (poco retribuito) che da poco ha ritrovato, sta molto meglio ed è più realizzata.Forse perché ci si vede meno, causa il suo lavoro. Comunque da come ho capito e mi conferma lei tutto parte dal nostro cervello.....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2017)

Esistono cure per fisico e testa
Il non andare a curarsi e non fare tutto il possibile è indice di non interessarsi alla cosa.


----------



## Divì (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo, ma potrei sbagliarmi, che per lei sia come andare a letto col nemico.
> A livello inconscio, il desiderio muore verso chi ci impedisce di far star bene, che lo faccia portando a galla i sensi di colpa o ricordandoci i nostri errori.
> Non è più l'amante complice, ma il maestro severo con cui non ci si può più abbandonare.
> E' colui che ti giudica, non chi ti accoglie.
> In parte credo che anche questo sentimento sia presente nella mia storia come forse in altre.


Credo che tu abbia centrato il punto. Ma capisci bene che a  noi (a me, a te, a chi sta nella stessa condizione) non restano spazi di manovra. Ancora una volta il nostro star bene dipende da loro. All'interno della coppia non c'è speranza.


----------



## francoff (20 Febbraio 2017)

Uno ci trova le motivazioni che vuole nel restare o meno , come pure resta o meno in base ad oggettive difficoltà....però bisogna ad un certo punto analizzare il rapporto e non si può chiedere  più di quello che può effettivamente dare. Come la mancanza di sesso di cui ho letto prima...lei non deve ricompensare nulla..sei rimasto per 1000 motivi per te validi...hai fatto la tua scelta valutando i tuoi pro e i tuoi contro....perchè dovrebbe  sentirsi in debito?


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esistono cure per fisico e testa
> Il non andare a curarsi e non fare tutto il possibile è indice di non interessarsi alla cosa.


Evidentemente lei, la "cura" per l'anima ed il corpo l'aveva trovata ....capisco l'astio ed il risentimento per l'avergliela tolta (tolto).....avevo proposto un sessuologo....ma poi abbiamo lasciato cadere l'idea.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Uno ci trova le motivazioni che vuole nel restare o meno , come pure resta o meno in base ad oggettive difficoltà....però bisogna ad un certo punto analizzare il rapporto e non si può chiedere  più di quello che può effettivamente dare. Come la mancanza di sesso di cui ho letto prima...lei non deve ricompensare nulla..sei rimasto per 1000 motivi per te validi...hai fatto la tua scelta valutando i tuoi pro e i tuoi contro....perchè dovrebbe  sentirsi in debito?


Ergo: la vita da coinquilini....Ciò che da subito avevo deprecato.Invece....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Evidentemente lei, la "cura" per l'anima ed il corpo l'aveva trovata ....*capisco l'astio ed il risentimento per l'avergliela tolta (tolto)*.....avevo proposto un sessuologo....ma poi abbiamo lasciato cadere l'idea.



Capisci?
Boh io sto dall'altra parte ma ribadisco che questo "capire" non avvicina ma allontana. 
Ribadisco perchè con [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ai tempi ne avevamo discusso molto


----------



## Divì (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ergo: la vita da coinquilini....Ciò che da subito avevo deprecato.Invece....


O la porta .......


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Capisci?
> Boh io sto dall'altra parte ma ribadisco che questo "capire" non avvicina ma allontana.
> Ribadisco perchè con [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] ai tempi ne avevamo discusso molto


La verità è che accettare un tradimento è  difficilissimo... Poi per l'età,i figli....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> La verità è che accettare un tradimento è  difficilissimo... Poi per l'età,i figli....


.
Ma che sia difficile non lo metto in dubbio
A me stupisce il fatto che dall'altra parte ci sia l'incazzatura per il giocattolo che è stato tolto e di qui la comprensione dell'incazzatura


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> O la porta .......


In questo caso la prenderebbe lei,la porta.....dopo, come diceva Lino Toffolo: "S'è tuta ná question de schèi!"


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma che sia difficile non lo metto in dubbio
> A me stupisce il fatto che dall'altra parte ci sia l'incazzatura per il giocattolo che è stato tolto e di qui la comprensione dell'incazzatura


Come non capisci? Se la cosa fosse andata avanti, come si legge , per anni, avrebbe accettato la vita "familiare" e coniugale con buon viso; come del resto ci metteva, nel cattivo gioco che stava facendo.....E mi accorgevo degli influssi benefici che tale situazione apportava alla sua persona...Capisco!


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia centrato il punto. Ma capisci bene che a  noi (a me, a te, a chi sta nella stessa condizione) non restano spazi di manovra. Ancora una volta il nostro star bene dipende da loro. All'interno della coppia non c'è speranza.


Probabilmente è così, allo stato attuale non ho strumenti per confermare questa ipotesi, che tuttavia mi sembra più che credibile.
Alla fine, però, è come se lasciassimo tutto nelle mani dell'altro, il nostro benessere, la nostra vita sessuale.
E' un prolungato tentativo di compiacere l'altro perché raggiunta la sua serenità ci accolga nuovamente.
Ma così non va bene.
L'altro deve capire, deve essere messo al corrente puntualmente che l'equilibrio di una coppia deve fondarsi sulle esigenze di entrambi, non solo sulle sue.
Che la coppia non è sottomessa ai suoi bisogni.
E che non vi è più coppia nel momento in cui non vengano riconosciuti i nostri.
Possiamo non giudicare più per il tradimento, ma lo dobbiamo continuare a fare per la coppia.
il che non significa appendere dei post-it sul frigorifero con frasi tipo "ricordati che devi scopare", ma comportarci in maniera che sia comprensibile la nostra volontà.
Facile?
Per niente.
Ma la cosa peggiore è dare per scontata la coppia che è sopravvissuta al tradimento, che equivale a far pensare al traditore "Se è rimasto dopo le corna non andrà più via".
Ma neanche per sogno: se sono rimasto è perché le cose devono comunque cambiare.
E pretendo che questa accada.
Ti sto dando solo del tempo perché tu lo faccia.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Uno ci trova le motivazioni che vuole nel restare o meno , come pure resta o meno in base ad oggettive difficoltà....però bisogna ad un certo punto analizzare il rapporto e non si può chiedere  più di quello che può effettivamente dare. Come la . di sesso di cui ho letto prima...lei non deve ricompensare nulla..sei rimasto per 1000 motivi per te validi...hai fatto la tua scelta valutando i tuoi pro e i tuoi contro....perchè dovrebbe  sentirsi in debito?


Credo che per primo questa domanda te la sia posta .Se ritieni che lei non si debba sentire in debito, significa che tu non hai alcun credito! Va bene convincersi di questo,ad uso del percorso che stai facendo; forse perché lei si comporta con  te esattamente come prima ,per cui non ti pesa oltremodo l'essere stato "danneggiato" e, l'impegno e la volontà che lei infonde nel recupero non ti fanno sentire tale e ti gratificano molto e, credimi, sono felice per te! Il mio caso è diverso nella similitudine, ma come tutti lo sono, ed io proprio non credo di non vantare un credito... 
Poi, in realtà dovrebbe essere il traditore a sentirsi in debito....è più uno stato mentale credo, di chi ha sbagliato e ne accetta le conseguenze (non di chi scelga dopo aver tradito l'abbandono della"famiglia",evidentemente). Se invece chi tradisce si sente legittimato a farlo, ritenendolo di essere nel giusto, beh, allora : Nessun pentimento,risarcimento....
Io credo che comunque , se mai vi sia la sensazione di dovere risarcire, credo che questa sia rivolta nel confronto dei figli.Soprattutto nel mio caso....


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Come non capisci? Se la cosa fosse andata avanti, come si legge , per anni, avrebbe accettato la vita "familiare" e coniugale con buon viso; come del resto ci metteva, nel cattivo gioco che stava facendo.....E mi accorgevo degli influssi benefici che tale situazione apportava alla sua persona...Capisco!


Sicuramente sì, anch'io penso che se non avessi scoperto il tradimento lei sarebbe stata tranquilla e felice e io di riflesso - di riflesso - avrei avuto una vita sessuale soddisfacente.
Ma questo non è accaduto, quindi necessariamente si devono fare i conti solo con le cose avvenute.
E in questo, noi non abbiamo alcuna colpa, e chi tradisce, anche se inconsciamente può avere del rancore verso di noi, dell'ansia per il nostro giudizio che si è trovato a subire, è totalmente responsabile dell'accaduto.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sicuramente sì, anch'io penso che se non avessi scoperto il tradimento lei sarebbe stata tranquilla e felice e io di riflesso - di riflesso - avrei avuto una vita sessuale soddisfacente.
> Ma questo non è accaduto, quindi necessariamente si devono fare i conti solo con le cose avvenute.
> E in questo, noi non abbiamo alcuna colpa, e chi tradisce, anche se inconsciamente può avere del rancore verso di noi, dell'ansia per il nostro giudizio che si è trovato a subire, è totalmente responsabile dell'accaduto.


Certo che il traditore è il maggior responsabile.. ...salvo casi patologici di coppia.
Ma....la stessa intensità,impegno,determinazione, che mettevano nel trastullarsi fuori dalla coppia, perché non li hanno profusi all'interno di essa per sciogliere i nodi di un rapporto che stava loro stretto?


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Certo che il traditore è il maggior responsabile.. ...salvo casi patologici di coppia.
> Ma....la stessa intensità,impegno,determinazione, che mettevano nel trastullarsi fuori dalla coppia, perché non li hanno profusi all'interno di essa per sciogliere i nodi di un rapporto che stava loro stretto?


Ma perché quel che hanno trovato fuori era impossibile trovarlo nella coppia.
E non per cattiva volontà.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma perché quel che hanno trovato fuori era impossibile trovarlo nella coppia.
> E non per cattiva volontà.


Mi pare una giustificazione semplicistica....si vuol attenuare e  riconoscere nel traditore quella componente egoistica e narcisistica che ha messo in gioco unilateralmente al di fuori della coppia..   E ritorniamo alla partenza di  questo gioco dell'oca: la paraculaggine del traditore scoperto,non gli consente nemmeno in questo caso di assumersi le proprie responsabilità lasciando ciò che è stato tradito (coniuge,figli)....Son ben poche le persone che, onorevolmente lasciano prima di tradire o dopo averlo fatto .....


----------



## Piperita (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Lo stesso capita a me! *Ma noi siamo ancora in alto mare e,naturalmente,lei attribuisce a me la responsabilità del suo latitante stimolo sessuale; a me che ho subito il suo tradimento*!  Le ingiurie ,epiteti e contumelie che le gettai addosso nel momento della scoperta, lei sostiene *abbiano compromesso ogni possibilità di recupero.*
> E nemmeno un minimo di coccole,abbracci, nonostante mi sia "abbassato" a chiederle o dispensarle .Anzi, le prime settimane dal mio ripensamento (avevo già inviato lettera e fatta convocare dal mio avvocato) pareva ci fossero i margini...qualche bacio e abbraccio ci furono.Ma il  tempo passa....un anno! Del resto lei mi disse da subito che saremmo stati assieme solo per il bambino. E quel che è peggio, sono convinto che,pur non vedendosi (ne sono quasi certo), sono convinto che continuino a sentirsi, e questo è fonte di ulteriori discussioni ed atteggiamenti altalenanti da parte mia.Continuo a dirle che appena potrò economicamente l'aiuterò a trovare una nuova casa.


Ti sta punendo, lei aveva trovato quello che gli serviva e tu sei il terzo incomodo.


----------



## Piperita (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo, ma potrei sbagliarmi, che per lei sia come andare a letto col nemico.
> A livello inconscio, il desiderio muore verso chi ci impedisce di far star bene, che lo faccia portando a galla i sensi di colpa o ricordandoci i nostri errori.
> *Non è più l'amante complice, ma il maestro severo con cui non ci si può più abbandonare.
> E' colui che ti giudica, non chi ti accoglie.*
> In parte credo che anche questo sentimento sia presente nella mia storia come forse in altre.


Analisi perfetta, credo che sia esattamente come dici. Aggiungo che se si prova passione e desiderio per l'altro non c'è secchezza che tenga


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Mi pare una giustificazione semplicistica....si vuol attenuare e  riconoscere nel traditore quella componente egoistica e narcisistica che ha messo in gioco unilateralmente al di fuori della coppia..   E ritorniamo alla partenza di  questo gioco dell'oca: la paraculaggine del traditore scoperto,non gli consente nemmeno in questo caso di assumersi le proprie responsabilità lasciando ciò che è stato tradito (coniuge,figli)....Son ben poche le persone che, onorevolmente lasciano prima di tradire o dopo averlo fatto .....


L'errore è pensare la relazione extraconiugale antagonista a quella coniugale.
Non si tradisce perché manca qualcosa nella relazione coniugale e lo si cerca fuori.
Lo si fa, generalmente, perché manca qualcosa a chi tradisce e lo trova in quella relazione.
Ma quasi sempre chi tradisce non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciare il coniuge.
Difatti chi lascia è quasi sempre chi viene tradito perché trova intollerabile la situazione che si viene a creare a tradimento scoperto.
Cosa manca, allora?
Dipende, ma spesso manca la passione, la novità, l'emozione, l'adrenalina, l'innamoramento, tutte cose che in una coppia consolidata da anni non ci sono più e che neppure è sensato pretendere.
Chiunque con un minimo di esperienza sa che l'innamoramento ha una scadenza e che lascia sempre il posto a un sentimento molto meno coinvolgente a livello emozionale ma più importante che definiamo amore, che è tipico delle coppie durature.
Ma non a tutti quanti l'assenza della parte più emozionante del rapporto - le cosiddette farfalle nello stomaco - può essere compensata da una relazione stabile.
O perlomeno, non in tutte le fasi della vita.
Magari l'arrivo dei figli compensa per un po', ma la morte dei genitori riporta alla luce questa mancanza, ci riporta a contatto con la paura della vecchiaia, della morte, e quella stabilità raggiunta comincia a essere semplice attesa di qualcosa che ci fa paura.
E' una nuova adolescenza, ma qui non si tratta più di paura di crescere, di diventare adulti, ma di invecchiare e morire, affrontando un corpo che cambia ancora e avvertiamo in peggio.
E se non è questa, sono altre ragioni che acuiscono il bisogno di un livello di vita che sia pura emozione, egoismo, spazio privato, vacanza dai problemi e dagli impegni. 
Tutte cose che non trovi nella coppia, ma che non la sostituiscono.
La relazione extra è un di più, importante ma solo finché dura la relazione di coppia ufficiale.
Difatti spesso termina quando chi tradisce capisce "realmente" e finalmente i rischi che sta correndo, e smette di giocare.
Ma ovviamente, non è detto che quando questo avviene non sia troppo tardi.
Perché tradito e traditore a quel punto sono divenuti inaspettatamente antagonisti.
Non è un caso che statisticamente siano state non poche qui le donne inclini a forme depressive o ansiose a tradire, almeno nei racconti dei compagni, sono quelle che maggiormente avvertono il peso delle situazioni stabili, dove con difficoltà arrivano a individuare le positività, ponendo piuttosto in primo piano la negatività che le coinvolge e trovando nel tradimento una soluzione al loro disagio.
Ovviamente a breve termine, perché poi tutto diventa nuovamente fonte di stress. quando le farfalle nello stomaco vengono a mancare.


.


----------



## Piperita (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Evidentemente lei, la "cura" per l'anima ed il corpo l'aveva trovata ....capisco l'astio ed il risentimento per l'avergliela tolta (tolto).....avevo proposto un sessuologo....ma poi abbiamo lasciato cadere l'idea.


Perfetto. Non si può curare chi non vuole essere curato


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Analisi perfetta, credo che sia esattamente come dici. *Aggiungo che se si prova passione e desiderio per l'altro non c'è secchezza che teng*a


Verissimo.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Come non capisci? Se la cosa fosse andata avanti, come si legge , per anni, avrebbe accettato la vita "familiare" e coniugale con buon viso; come del resto ci metteva, nel cattivo gioco che stava facendo.....E mi accorgevo degli influssi benefici che tale situazione apportava alla sua persona...Capisco!


.
Non capisco il tuo capire (scusa il gioco di parole) la sua incazzatura
Devi anche capirla?


----------



## Piperita (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Come non capisci? Se la cosa fosse andata avanti, come si legge , per anni, *avrebbe accettato la vita "familiare" e coniugale con buon viso;* come del resto ci metteva, nel cattivo gioco che stava facendo.....E mi accorgevo degli influssi benefici che tale situazione apportava alla sua persona...Capisco!


Sai cosa stai dicendo?
Che tua moglie, pur non amandoti più e non volendo più quella vita familiare, l'avrebbe accettata se alleggerita dallo svago, che poteva essere anche un nuovo amore.
Io ci vedo il sacrificio di una donna che non ama più il compagno e rimane per la famiglia e ancora di più ci vedo un uomo che si accontenta delle briciole, che rimane con una donna che non lo  ama, forse per egoismo.
Amare significa lasciare libero l'altro


----------



## Cuore infranto (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'errore è pensare la relazione extraconiugale antagonista a quella coniugale.
> Non si tradisce perché manca qualcosa nella relazione coniugale e lo si cerca fuori.
> Lo si fa, generalmente, perché manca qualcosa a chi tradisce e lo trova in quella relazione.
> Ma quasi sempre chi tradisce non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciare il coniuge.
> ...


Quello che scrivi non fa una piega, ma confrontarsi, parlarsi, prendersi per i capelli se serve, non pensi possa essere un primo passo ........ poi se chi deve ascoltare non ascolta...............


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Probabilmente è così, allo stato attuale non ho strumenti per confermare questa ipotesi, che tuttavia mi sembra più che credibile.
> Alla fine, però, è come se lasciassimo tutto nelle mani dell'altro, il nostro benessere, la nostra vita sessuale.
> E' un prolungato tentativo di compiacere l'altro perché raggiunta la sua serenità ci accolga nuovamente.
> Ma così non va bene.
> ...





Bravo, solo che il tempo passa....e non sempre c'è la medesima volontà nel perseguire l'obiettivo . Ho detto un pleonasmo; il fatto che chi ha ricevuto il danno debba impegnarsi più di chi l'ha cagionato mi pare un'ulteriore condanna che,se del caso, si sceglie scientemente. E, ad un certo punto: al diavolo famiglia,comodità,sicurezza (de che?),paura della solitudine, della considerazione sociale ecc....Se c'è
 il mutuo,però....
S'è tuta ná question de schei!


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sai cosa stai dicendo?
> Che tua moglie, pur non amandoti più e non volendo più quella vita familiare, l'avrebbe accettata se alleggerita dallo svago, che poteva essere anche un nuovo amore.
> Io ci vedo il sacrificio di una donna che non ama più il compagno e rimane per la famiglia e ancora di più ci vedo un uomo che si accontenta delle briciole, che rimane con una donna che non lo  ama, forse per egoismo.
> Amare significa lasciare libero l'altro


Eh..si,sono il primo a dirlo! Ma qui si discute sulla possibilità di recupero almeno della famiglia,per i figli.
Poi col portafoglio ben pieno si possono corroborare le istanze di principio....Se mi hai letto, hai inteso che se riuscirò,come dovrebbe accadere, ad avere una disponibilità tale da "liquidarla", arrivato ad un certo punto se nulla cambia lo farò!


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Quello che scrivi non fa una piega, ma confrontarsi, parlarsi, prendersi per i capelli se serve, non pensi possa essere un primo passo ........ poi se chi deve ascoltare non ascolta...............


Non è che non ascolta: non ha interesse !


----------



## Cuore infranto (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Non è che non ascolta: non ha interesse !


Era in generale, al post di Danny   Vedi, sono dell'idea che si possa parlare, confrontarsi ecc. poi le cose non vanno o chi deve ascoltare non ascolta allora c'è solo una strada..... ma pensare di trovare tra le braccia di un'altro/a la soluzione ai problemi di coppia


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sai cosa stai dicendo?
> Che tua moglie, pur non amandoti più e non volendo più quella vita familiare, l'avrebbe accettata se alleggerita dallo svago, che poteva essere anche un nuovo amore.
> Io ci vedo il sacrificio di una donna che non ama più il compagno e rimane per la famiglia e ancora di più ci vedo un uomo che si accontenta delle briciole, che rimane con una donna che non lo  ama, forse per egoismo.
> Amare significa lasciare libero l'altro


Ti dirò di più: io la lascerei pure libera, ma dovrei accollarmi il costo di un affitto  dove dovrebbe /potrebbe andare. Perché comunque dove siamo ora non ci starebbe.
Non schioda!


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'errore è pensare la relazione extraconiugale antagonista a quella coniugale.
> Non si tradisce perché manca qualcosa nella relazione coniugale e lo si cerca fuori.
> Lo si fa, generalmente, perché manca qualcosa a chi tradisce e lo trova in quella relazione.
> Ma quasi sempre chi tradisce non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciare il coniuge.
> ...


Bellissima analisi!  Ciò che penso pure io: fondamentalmente chi tradisce ha dei tratti di immaturità,egoismo infantile , narcisismo, insicurezza mista a spregiudicatezza , ma anche superficialità.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Quello che scrivi non fa una piega, ma confrontarsi, parlarsi, prendersi per i capelli se serve, non pensi possa essere un primo passo ........ poi se chi deve ascoltare non ascolta...............


Hai voglia... già fatto.
Qualche risultato l'ho raggiunto.
Infatti se il meccanismo lo si deve comprendere per non attribuirsi colpe inutili, va anche ribadita la nostra estraneità a tale situazione e la nostra volontà a pretendere una strada che sia condivisibile da tutti e due.


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ti dirò di più: io la lascerei pure libera, ma dovrei accollarmi il costo di un affitto  dove dovrebbe /potrebbe andare. Perché comunque dove siamo ora non ci starebbe.
> Non schioda!


 uno dei motivi che tengono in piedi molti matrimoni, l'aspetto economico non è da sottovalutare.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

Cuore infranto ha detto:


> Era in generale, al post di Danny   Vedi, sono dell'idea che si possa parlare, confrontarsi ecc. poi le cose non vanno o chi deve ascoltare non ascolta allora c'è solo una strada..... ma pensare di trovare tra le braccia di un'altro/a la soluzione ai problemi di coppia


Ah ....scusa....tu parli del prima....
Io almeno ho l'attenuante, che mi consente di "capire" (per Farfalla) , non giustificare"le braccia dell'altro": non mi sono fatto coinvolgere nel confronto , nella discussione, del "prima".


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ti dirò di più: io la lascerei pure libera, ma dovrei accollarmi il costo di un affitto  dove dovrebbe /potrebbe andare. Perché comunque dove siamo ora non ci starebbe.
> Non schioda!


Ma lei sarebbe d'accordo nel separarsi?


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Bellissima analisi!  Ciò che penso pure io: fondamentalmente chi tradisce ha dei tratti di immaturità,egoismo infantile , narcisismo, insicurezza mista a spregiudicatezza , ma anche superficialità.


Non tutti però, diciamo in casi come questi può capitare più spesso di avere persone con problemi non affrontati di ordine psicologico.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ah ....scusa....tu parli del prima....
> Io almeno ho l'attenuante, che mi consente di "capire" (per Farfalla) , non giustificare"le braccia dell'altro": non mi sono fatto coinvolgere nel confronto , nella discussione, del "prima".


.
Non riesco a spiegarmi
Capire cosa ha spinto l'altro a tradirci è auspicabile anche per il proseguo del rapporto
Quello che non capisco invece è comprendere che l'altro si incazzi perchè gli è stato tolto il gioco
E' una cosa che a me se fossi dall'altra parte non aiuterebbe
Lo so che continuo a non spiegarmi


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ah ....scusa....tu parli del prima....
> Io almeno ho l'attenuante, che mi consente di "capire" (per Farfalla) , non giustificare"le braccia dell'altro": non mi sono fatto coinvolgere nel confronto , nella discussione, del "prima".


Lei peraltro non ci ha messo molto impegno nel coinvolgermi.....Solo formali e dimesse richieste di chiarimento....Ma cazzo.....potevi scuotermi anche fisicamente ...urlare....piangere.....(dice che piangeva di nascosto), insomma, se ci teneva poteva "osare" molto di più!
Ma...forse era già tardi.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Sai cosa stai dicendo?
> Che tua moglie, pur non amandoti più e non volendo più quella vita familiare, l'avrebbe accettata se alleggerita dallo svago, che poteva essere anche un nuovo amore.
> Io ci vedo il sacrificio di una donna che non ama più il compagno e rimane per la famiglia e ancora di più ci vedo un uomo che si accontenta delle briciole, che rimane con una donna che non lo  ama, forse per egoismo.
> *Amare significa lasciare libero l'altro*


Uhm...
ognuno si prende la libertà che vuole, non spetta a noi lasciarla a chi non la esige.
Se una persona si prende la libertà di tradire, deve avere anche la maturità di prendersi la libertà di lasciare chi ha tradito, se lo vuole veramente.
Il fatto è che secondo me questa libertà la vogliono in pochi, perché è affatto vero che vogliano lasciare.
Non so se è questo il caso.


----------



## danny (20 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non riesco a spiegarmi
> Capire cosa ha spinto l'altro a tradirci è auspicabile anche per il proseguo del rapporto
> Quello che non capisco invece è comprendere che l'altro si incazzi perchè gli è stato tolto il gioco
> ...


Io ti ho capito...
Ci vuole un po' per uscire dalla visione delle cose precedente.
E dalle giustificazioni che ci si fa.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non riesco a spiegarmi
> Capire cosa ha spinto l'altro a tradirci è auspicabile anche per il proseguo del rapporto
> Quello che non capisco invece è comprendere che l'altro si incazzi perchè gli è stato tolto il gioco
> ...


L'ho detto prima citandoti tra parentesi....
Capisco non tanto la sua legittima incazzatura per aver scoperto il gioco quasi subito (è svanito l'incantesimo), ma soprattutto capisco che il gioco lo abbia cercato a fronte della mia impassibilità nel risolvere o anche solo ascoltarla prima della sua ricerca.....di qui la comprensione della sua frustrazione nel non essere ascoltata e , nell'averle tolto il gioco.....


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma lei sarebbe d'accordo nel separarsi?


Mah...guarda Danny, stante che fin da subito mi avesse detto che sarebbe rimasta  per il bambino, e i problemi economici per staccarsi (eravamo subito andati dal mio avvocato e a vedere un alloggio per lei) in quanto non lavorando non poteva avere un contratto d'affitto (ora lavorocchia), lei comunque è un tipo che non ti da alcuna soddisfazione....come quel tipo che pur di non dare ragione alla moglie e per farle dispetto, s'era tagliato i coglioni. Ecco, non la capisci: molto emotiva ma anche molto fredda e controllata se necessario. Certo non mi illudo che da un anno sia ancora qua per amore!


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> L'ho detto prima citandoti tra parentesi....
> Capisco non tanto la sua* legittima incazzatura* per aver scoperto il gioco quasi subito (è svanito l'incantesimo), ma soprattutto capisco che il gioco lo abbia cercato a fronte della mia impassibilità nel risolvere o anche solo ascoltarla prima della sua ricerca.....di qui la comprensione della sua frustrazione nel non essere ascoltata e , nell'averle tolto il gioco.....


Scusa Stany, ma a questo punto che se lo riprenda il giochino interrotto quasi subito.
Se le hai rotto le uova nel paniere, cosa sta a fare ancora con te?!
Aprile la porta e augurale buon viaggio!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> L'ho detto prima citandoti tra parentesi....
> Capisco non tanto la sua *legittima i*ncazzatura per aver scoperto il gioco quasi subito (è svanito l'incantesimo), ma soprattutto* capisco che il gioco lo abbia cercato a fronte della mia impassibilità nel risolvere o anche solo ascoltarla prima della sua ricerca*.....di qui la comprensione della sua frustrazione nel non essere ascoltata e , nell'averle tolto il gioco.....


.
Primo grassetto: Per me non lo è
Secondo: più comprensibile anche se avrebbe dovuto parlartene

Parlo sempre da traditrice eh


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Scusa Stany, ma a questo punto che se lo riprenda il giochino interrotto quasi subito.
> Se le hai rotto le uova nel paniere, cosa sta a fare ancora con te?!
> Aprile la porta e augurale buon viaggio!


Io, interpreto così, sia ben chiaro ,avevo addirittura pensato che l'avesse fatto sotto al mio naso per farsi scoprire... Del resto sappiamo bene che realizzare il sogno con l'amante (che secondo me era preso), in una quotidianità perde attrattiva, fascino....ma se fosse vero ammore.....allora ci si aspetta.
Per ora come dicevo, avesse potuto già circa un anno fa avrebbe preso un alloggio, che andai con lei a vedere, in ina zona che a lei va bene; dove siamo adesso da sette mesi non le piace. Distante da tutto (anche dal tipo)......


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Primo grassetto: Per me non lo è
> Secondo: più comprensibile anche se avrebbe dovuto parlartene
> 
> Parlo sempre da traditrice eh


Legittima incazzatura dal SUO punto di vista, mica dal mio!


----------



## Diletta (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io, interpreto così, sia ben chiaro ,avevo addirittura pensato che l'avesse fatto sotto al mio naso per farsi scoprire... Del resto sappiamo bene che realizzare il sogno con l'amante (che secondo me era preso), in una quotidianità perde attrattiva, fascino....ma se fosse vero ammore.....allora ci si aspetta.
> Per ora come dicevo, avesse potuto già circa un anno fa avrebbe preso un alloggio, che andai con lei a vedere, in ina zona che a lei va bene;* dove siamo adesso da sette mesi non le piace. *Distante da tutto (anche dal tipo)......



E se lo fa piacere...
Scusa Stany, ma mi sembra che tu abbia per moglie una bimba capricciosa.

A parte questo, secondo me voleva "la botte piena e il marito ubriaco" e per questo ora è disorientata, anzi spiazzata.


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ti sta punendo, lei aveva trovato quello che gli serviva e tu sei il terzo incomodo.


Brava...mi stai punendo...né abbracci, nè affetto....nulla! 
Vabbè....aspetterò che il cadavere passi nel fiume; se prima non ci passerà il mio....


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> E se lo fa piacere...
> Scusa Stany, ma mi sembra che tu abbia per moglie una bimba capricciosa.
> 
> A parte questo, secondo me voleva "la botte piena e il marito ubriaco" e per questo ora è disorientata, anzi spiazzata.


Si...spiazzata è giusto. È un tipo che non sopporta controlli, imposizioni, molto indipendente. Comunque da sempre appassionata ed appassionante degli uomini....Si ci metto anche la componente genetica...


----------



## Piperita (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm...
> ognuno si prende la libertà che vuole, non spetta a noi lasciarla a chi non la esige.
> Se una persona si prende la libertà di tradire, deve avere anche la maturità di prendersi la libertà di lasciare chi ha tradito, se lo vuole veramente.
> Il fatto è che secondo me questa libertà la vogliono in pochi, perché è affatto vero che vogliano lasciare.
> Non so se è questo il caso.


Spiegami. L'altro non si prende la libertà di lasciarmi perché è vigliacco e mi tocca punirmi? Cioè stare con una persona che non mi ama e flagellarmi nei sensi di colpa cercando il motivo per cui non mi ama più, come se fosse l'ultimo uomo al mondo? No grazie, meglio sola


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> E se lo fa piacere...
> Scusa Stany, ma mi sembra che tu abbia per moglie una bimba capricciosa.
> 
> A parte questo, secondo me voleva "la botte piena e il marito ubriaco" e per questo ora è disorientata, anzi spiazzata.


E questo trasferimento è stata un'ulteriore tragedia e fonte di discussioni....l'alternativa era rimanere in affitto dove eravamo, col contratto intestato a me!


----------



## Piperita (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Ti dirò di più: io la lascerei pure libera, ma dovrei accollarmi il costo di un affitto  dove dovrebbe /potrebbe andare. Perché comunque dove siamo ora non ci starebbe.
> Non schioda!


Ok,l'importante è che tu sia consapevole:up:
Sai, giocare a carte scoperte è tutta un'altra cosa


----------



## Piperita (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Si...spiazzata è giusto. È un tipo che non sopporta controlli, imposizioni, molto indipendente. Comunque da sempre appassionata ed appassionante degli uomini....Si ci metto anche la componente genetica...


E' uno spirito libero e quelli non li leghi


----------



## Piperita (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io, interpreto così, sia ben chiaro ,avevo addirittura pensato che l'avesse fatto sotto al mio naso per farsi scoprire... Del resto sappiamo bene che realizzare il sogno con l'amante (c*he secondo me era preso)*, in una quotidianità perde attrattiva, fascino....ma se fosse vero ammore.....allora ci si aspetta.
> Per ora come dicevo, avesse potuto già circa un anno fa avrebbe preso un alloggio, che andai con lei a vedere, in ina zona che a lei va bene; dove siamo adesso da sette mesi non le piace. Distante da tutto (anche dal tipo)......


Però non ho capito se anche lei lo fosse
Le cose sarebbero diverse allora...


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ok,l'importante è che tu sia consapevole:up:
> Sai giocare a carte scoperte è tutta un'altra cosa


Infatti....ieri ha detto che io gioco (inteso bene nel confronto ...io che aborro giocare a carte) visto che mesi fa si era giocata la carta del sesso....bruciandola! Del resto una proposta che risponde ad una mia legittima esigenza , non mediata da amore (meglio passione: amore che vordí?) ,  attrazione, voglia genuina,  ma presentata infarcita da risentimento ed incazzatura , che risposta poteva attendersi?


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Però non ho capito se anche lei lo fosse
> Le cose sarebbero diverse allora...


Io , diciamo....non dico di essere un sensitivo, però spesso mi accade di essere nel posto giusto e nel momento giusto ; e non sono un cretino! Dalla sua espressione emotiva che fece un giorno passando davanti al luogo in cui il tipo abita (non conosco l'abitazione precisa , però...), mi avvidi che c'era come un distacco, un rimpianto....Io ho il cellulare del tipo ed i tabulati che certificano le lunghe telefonate: con uno con cui ci scopi solo, non stai un'ora al telefono ! Poi lessi un messaggio di lui in risposta alla comunicazione di mia  moglie circa l'imminente separazione che le stavo imponendo (poi rientrata per quel che ho detto), in cui lui  le augurava una buona separazione, esortandola a non gettare alle ortiche la loro relazione , sottolineando quanto fosse profonda ed esclusiva (dopo tre quattro volte che di vedevano? Si vabbè: ore ed ore di telefonate ). Par di capire che, contestualmente, alla chiusura del matrimonio lei avesse annunciato anche la loro fine....resasi conto della cazzata; forse chiudeva per "espiare" l'errore.....o per non incorrere in problematiche con una possibile separazione con addebito? Eventuali foto....eventuali ulteriori telefonate......mah! Sta di fatto che fin da subito mi disse che in quanto"amico" si sarebbe riservata la possibilità di sentirlo....insomma: Un'anguilla (sto guardando Dmax...River Monster)....


----------



## Piperita (20 Febbraio 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Io , diciamo....non dico di essere un sensitivo, però spesso mi accade di essere nel posto giusto e nel momento giusto ; e non sono un cretino! Dalla sua espressione emotiva che fece un giorno passando davanti al luogo in cui il tipo abita (non conosco l'abitazione precisa , però...), mi avvidi che c'era come un distacco, un rimpianto....Io ho il cellulare del tipo ed i tabulati che certificano le lunghe telefonate: con uno con cui ci scopi solo, non stai un'ora al telefono ! Poi lessi un messaggio di lui in risposta alla comunicazione di mia  moglie circa l'imminente separazione che le stavo imponendo (poi rientrata per quel che ho detto), in cui può le augurava una buona separazione, esortandola a non gettare alle ortiche la loro relazione , sottolineando quanto fosse profonda ed esclusiva (dopo tre quattro volte che di vedevano? Si vabbè: ore ed ore di telefonate ). Par di capire che, contestualmente, alla chiusura del matrimonio lei avesse annunciato anche la loro fine....resasi conto della cazzata; forse chiudeva per "espiare" l'errore.....o per non incorrere in problematiche con una possibile separazione con addebito? Eventuali foto....eventuali ulteriori telefonate......mah! Sta di fatto che fin da subito mi disse che in quanto"amico" si sarebbe riservata la possibilità di sentirlo....insomma: Un'anguilla (sto guardando Dmax...River Monster)....


Magari c'erano state delle promesse..chissà...quindi forse era presa ma per non separarsi con addebito, si è sacrificata

Però il conto lo paghi tu, a quanto pare


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Magari c'erano state delle promesse..chissà...quindi forse era presa ma per non separarsi con addebito, si è sacrificata
> 
> Però il conto lo paghi tu, a quanto pare


Vero....in salute; per ora. Vabbè: chi è causa del suo mal......e mi riferisco all'errore nella scelta del soggetto. Ma pare capiti a molti!


----------



## stany (20 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Magari c'erano state delle promesse..chissà...quindi forse era presa ma per non separarsi con addebito, si è sacrificata
> 
> Però il conto lo paghi tu, a quanto pare


Certo che v'erano promesse! Tutto era stato programmato nei tempi e nei modi prescelti.  Sapendo la data del trasferimento,aveva cercato l'amichetto insospettabile (non per me) tra le persone che frequentavamo assieme da poco prima di quel periodo. Tra l'altro abita a dieci minuti a piedi dai suoi e ad un crocevia di mezzi pubblici . Non avendo l'automobile lei sicuramente l'avrebbe  visto quando si fosse trasferita nella nuova casa, da lì a qualche mese, nei momenti liberi quando sarebbe andata a trovare i suoi (e sono dieci km....45 minuti di mezzi pubblici): lascio il bimbo dalla nonna o dall'amica e mi ritaglio un paio d'ore .....
 sicuramente era la promessa!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> Danny, una domanda:
> il problema è che ti manca il sesso in quanto tale o ti manca quello con lei?
> Nel senso che nel primo caso potresti ovviare facilmente e mi riferisco al colmare un bisogno fisico, come sento dire essere una *esigenza fisiologica *per voi uomini, molto più marcata rispetto alle donne.


:sbatti:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esistono cure per fisico e testa
> Il non andare a curarsi e non fare tutto il possibile è indice di non interessarsi alla cosa.


Standing ovation!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia centrato il punto. Ma capisci bene che a  noi (a me, a te, a chi sta nella stessa condizione) non restano spazi di manovra. Ancora una volta il nostro star bene dipende da loro. All'interno della coppia non c'è speranza.


Si può anche entrare nell'ordine terziario.


----------



## Divì (20 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può anche entrare nell'ordine terziario.


O si accompagna alla porta ....


----------



## Carola (20 Febbraio 2017)

danny ha detto:


> L'errore è pensare la relazione extraconiugale antagonista a quella coniugale.
> Non si tradisce perché manca qualcosa nella relazione coniugale e lo si cerca fuori.
> Lo si fa, generalmente, perché manca qualcosa a chi tradisce e lo trova in quella relazione.
> Ma quasi sempre chi tradisce non ha alcuna intenzione di lasciare il coniuge.
> ...


Concordo
la maggior parte dei traditori che conosco non lascerebbero mai il coniuge pur giurando amore alle amanti 
Tanti Uomini la maggior parte si comporta  così  ed ultimamente anche le  donne .. Quello che si innamorano al di là delle farfalle però hanno coraggio di lasciare ( io L ho fatto )
Sono poche ma sempre più degli uomini che sono più pantofolai e spesso tornano all ovile anche contenti di farlo
Le donne stanno magari in situazioni infelici X Figli  X i soldi ma le sgami subito che non sono serene ..


----------



## Brunetta (21 Febbraio 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> O si accompagna alla porta ....


:ballo:


----------



## danny (21 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Spiegami. L'altro non si prende la libertà di lasciarmi perché è vigliacco e mi tocca punirmi? Cioè stare con una persona che non mi ama e flagellarmi nei sensi di colpa cercando il motivo per cui non mi ama più, come se fosse l'ultimo uomo al mondo? No grazie, meglio sola


Intendo dire che la libertà non è mai una concessione ma una scelta, che ovviamente possiamo fare anche noi.


----------

